# War nur bis Wotlk kommt ?



## Macantosch (14. September 2008)

Hi Leute mal so frage wird war für euch nur so Lücken Ersatz bis Wotlk oder wollt ihr das intensiv zocken 

ich selber habe daoc und wow gezockt wie blöder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja daoc hat dan wow ersatz und jetzt wird denke ich mal für mich wow War erzätzen was denkt ihr da rüber 

naja Wotlk habe bei amazon vorbestellt ^^ aber naja kannst immer noch stornieren


----------



## Evíga (14. September 2008)

Hau ab? ^^
Lichi und WAR snd zwei verschiedene Baustellen. Ich bleib bei WAR und HdRO. WAR für WAAAAAGH und HdRO für RP. No need for WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (14. September 2008)

Macantosch schrieb:


> Hi Leute mal so frage wird war für euch nur so Lücken Ersatz bis Wotlk oder wollt ihr das intensiv zocken
> 
> ich selber habe daoc und wow gezockt wie blöder
> 
> ...


Habe es auch vorbestellt (wotlk)
Also mich reizt halt an wotlk das ich den todesritter spielen kann (die klasse gefällt mir richtig ^^)
und das ich endlich mal von anfang an dabei bin.

Dagegen finde ich an war toll, ich bin seit der ersten minute dabei und hier dreht sich alles ums Teamspiel.
Niemand ist imba roxxor....., die Gruppe macht es.

Also ich wette das War bei mir auch ersatz für WoW wird.


----------



## Derail (14. September 2008)

Hab lange genug WoW gespielt und das Spiel ist mittlerweile total langweilig.
Neuer Content hin oder her ...


----------



## Ascían (14. September 2008)

WAR und die Minen von Moria. Mein WotLK-Beta-Key schlummert schon auf Ebay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elariand (14. September 2008)

Da es bei WoW eh immer das selbe ist und schon zig mal durchgekaut ist, ist mir nach so vielen Jahren langsam aber sicher die Lust auf WoW vergangen. Man kriegt immer wieder das selbe vorgesetzt nur in einem anderen Aussehen..... langweilig.....

Daher werde ich mich wohl komplett auf WAR "konzentrieren"..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cynir (14. September 2008)

Kann Dir wohl niemand beantworten, was mich betrifft hat eigentlich nur Mythic das in der Hand, wenn mich Warhammer in 3,4 oder 5 Monaten, je nachdem wann Wotlk nun wirklich rauskommt, immer noch so sehr fasziniert, dass ich keinen Gedanken an WoW verschwende, dann wirds wohl Warhammer bleiben, stellt sich allerdings in den nächsten Monaten raus, dass RvR und nix als RvR auch nicht spannender ist als alles was bisher am Markt ist, wird dann wohl der Reiz des Neuen gegen Warhammer gewinnen. So ist nun mal der Lauf der Dinge.


----------



## Gromthar (14. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Hau ab? ^^
> Lichi und WAR snd zwei verschiedene Baustellen. Ich bleib bei WAR und HdRO. WAR für WAAAAAGH und HdRO für RP. No need for WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanad (14. September 2008)

also ich hab schon 1 monat kein wow mehr gespielt und fange mit dem spiel auch nimma an...war kommt und bleibt für ne gute weile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wotlk intressiert mich net die bohne...hab beta da gespielt und was ich sah ...ist kacke(meine meinung jetzt net alle flamen pls) und naja ich bleib bei war weil es ist mal was anderes und finde es sogar richtig gut...
War is comming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macantosch (14. September 2008)

ja muss ich sagen bei wow ist echt luft raus kann auch nicht mehr sehen habe heute mal versucht ws bg gezockt war nur ermüden gegen die bg in WAR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zephryt (14. September 2008)

Ich geb doch keine 50 Euro aus, nur um einen kleinen Zeitvertreib bis Wotlk zu haben :O
Ich kaufe mir WAR, jedoch werde ich auch dabei bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carangil (14. September 2008)

Ich fürchte, ich muss erstmal im Lotto gewinnen, damit ich in Ruhestand gehen kann ... hab WoLK vorbestellt und Mines of Moria für HdRO ... aber im Moment schaut gegen WAR alles bisserl blass aus. Werd halt WoLK auf Eis legen, HdRO zur Entspannung spielen und mich erstmal in WAR vertiefen - wird sich dann schon rausstellen, welches Spiel mich länger fesselt.


----------



## evilcore (15. September 2008)

Ich habe schon seit 5 (fünf(!!!!!)) Monaten kein WoW mehr gezockt..und... ich bereue nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war einfach die Luft raus nach so langer Zeit. Bin jetzt froh mit WAR und werde wohl in nächster Zeit kein andres MMO spielen, Age of Bugs - erklärt sich selbst,HdRO ist zwar ein schönes Spiel ist mir persönlich jedoch zu RP und PVE lastig, von Anime/Japanischen Free Mmos halte ich sowieso nix und WAR ist ein tolles Spiel.


----------



## Slaargh (15. September 2008)

Den Zorn des *Lutsch*-Königs werde ich mir nicht mehr antun. Mit Warhammer endet für mich die WoW-Ära. World of Warcraft bietet mir keine neuen Herausfprderungen, auch das Addon wärmt nur altes neu auf. Ich habe in WoW so ziemlich alles erreicht was ich persönlich wollte, und es hat, abgesehen vom letzten halben Jahr, auch Spaß gemacht. Mit Wotlk kommen zudem wieder einige Features ins Spiel die mich echt erschauern lassen. Das Motorrad ist nur eines davon, Gott, finde ich das bescheuert. Ich habe schon vorher ganz oft meine Fantasy-Fan-Augen zudrücken müssen um nicht komplett den Spaß zu verlieren, aber spätestens seit dem BC-Addon ist der Bogen dann doch bis aufs ärgste gespannt gewesen. Blutelfen für die Horde? Und dann diese hässlichen Draenei für die Allianz. Nee, das musste echt nicht sein. Warhammer gefällt mir da viel besser und ich steige mit großer Freude um.

Da fällt mir ein das ich in WoW noch ungefähr 5000 Gold loswerden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ausserdem habe ich keinen Wotlk-Betakey bekommen und weil ich ein zickiger Ork bin habe ich beschlossen das die meine Anwesenheit garnicht verdient haben. Saubande. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (15. September 2008)

Carangil schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, ich muss erstmal im Lotto gewinnen, damit ich in Ruhestand gehen kann ... hab WoLK vorbestellt und Mines of Moria für HdRO ... aber im Moment schaut gegen WAR alles bisserl blass aus. Werd halt WoLK auf Eis legen, HdRO zur Entspannung spielen und mich erstmal in WAR vertiefen - wird sich dann schon rausstellen, welches Spiel mich länger fesselt.



Spiel lieber ein MMO richtig. Das macht wesentlich mehr Sinn.


Die Jungend von Heute... pff.


----------



## evilcore (15. September 2008)

Her damit :>


----------



## TheOtherGuy (15. September 2008)

WotLK würde ich mir auch ohne WAR nicht holen. Mir haben da schon die Beta Videos gereicht. Wenn ich schon die bekloppten 5er Instanzen sehe. Neuereungen sind ja nicht. Achso doch, man kann nun Panzer fahren. Faszinierend. Das Schlimmste: schon wieder weiter leveln und neuer Ausrüstung hinterher rennen.
Da ist WAR eher auf mich zugeschnitten. Denke das wird wie in DAoC gehalten und ich kann mich die nächsten Jahre über mein LvL 40 freuen.


----------



## evilcore (15. September 2008)

Nix da!
Champion lvl inc! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOtherGuy (15. September 2008)

evilcore schrieb:


> Nix da!
> Champion lvl inc!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja gut, da hab ich nichts dagegen. Da musste man aber auch nicht seine ganze Ausrüstung weghauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyx (15. September 2008)

Wie wo was .. nach WAR kommt noch was ... ? ^^
wtf is WoW ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (15. September 2008)

aus wirtschaftlicher sicht ist das was blizzard mit dem ständig neuen content macht schon richtig . wenn man den spielern nur alle jubeljahre mal neuen content bietet wird man nie so groß wie wow jetzt ist .wer will schon jahre in einem spiel rumhängen wo man nach nen paar monaten in pve hinsicht alles erreicht hat und nix neues mehr zu bekommen ist .

aus spielersicht finde ich mich aber schon gehetzt .man wird halt nie fertig weil jenachdem wie schnell man im content vorran kommt sofort wieder was neues gefarmt/gekillt/gelootet werden muss um up to date zu sein .

und weil mir das ewige gehetze ohne ausgleich ,in meinem fall mal jemandem ordentlich in den arsch zu tretten ohne sich eine von 4 roxxorklassen hochzuspielen , in wow nicht gegeben ist und auch mit lichking geben wird werde ich wow nich wieder spielen .
die letzten 3 wochen hab ich nur noch 3 mal die woche zu den raids eingelogt wenn mich die gilde als tank gebraucht hat und ansonsten hab ich wow nimmer angerührt .

War hat mir in der beta das gefühl im pvp zurückgegeben was mir in AO so gut gefallen und in wow gefehlt hat .wenn War es schafft mir das gefühl auch über lvl 20 hinaus im endgame zu bieten wird das mein spiel .
da juckt mich die "schlechte" grafik über die alle meckern nicht .
nen spiel muss gut spielbar sein und ne tolle grafik ist nur ein bonus . wärs anders würden auf der xbox360 nicht soviele leute Tetris worlds zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderbrace (15. September 2008)

sehe ich genauso wer wegen WOW WAR aufgibt sollte lieber gleich bleiben und sich mal unter suchen lassen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Streuneralex (15. September 2008)

Ich werde auch bei WAR bleiben!

Hab zwar auch WotLK vorbestellt, aber mehr als zum anzocken werd ich net kommen.

WAR gefällt mir einfach zu gut.

Ich liebe die Grünhäute!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murata (15. September 2008)

Mit WoW ist bei mir auch endgültig schluss. Es gibt einfach keinen neuen gescheiten Spielinhalt im neuen Addon und vieles wird einfach von bereits vorhandenen Dingen abgekupfert noch und nöcher. Mal vom absolut grottigen PVP-System ganz zu schweigen. Ich werde bei WAR denke ich die nächsten Monate/Jahre bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
World of Grindcraft kann mir echt für immer gestohlen bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (15. September 2008)

war bei WoW seit beginn weg dabei. Sind also etwas mehr als 3 einhalb Jahre.
Bei Warhammer werd ich auch von Beginnweg dabei sein.
WoW hab ich seid nem Monat ca. nicht mehr auf der Platte. Mit diesem Thema habe ich abgeschlossen.
Es ist Zeit für was neues. Und Warhammer wird das neue sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf gehts Ihr Recken!


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (15. September 2008)

Was zur Hölle ist WoW ? 
Sollte ich das kennen ?

Nein? Gut....

*WAR Anhimmel*


----------



## Carangil (15. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Spiel lieber ein MMO richtig. Das macht wesentlich mehr Sinn.
> 
> 
> Die Jungend von Heute... pff.



Was Sinn macht für mich, würd ich gern selber entscheiden. Zum Thema Jugend: ich werd im November 40 ...


----------



## Jerberan (15. September 2008)

Carangil schrieb:


> Was Sinn macht für mich, würd ich gern selber entscheiden. Zum Thema Jugend: ich werd im November 40 ...



40? da warst du ja schon zu "Pong"-zeiten alt  *wegrenn und versteck*


----------



## Carangil (15. September 2008)

Jerberan schrieb:


> 40? da warst du ja schon zu "Pong"-zeiten alt  *wegrenn und versteck*



Pong? Da kann ich mich ja gar nicht mehr dran erinnern ... im Alter lässt halt das Gedächnis nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxell10 (15. September 2008)

Streuneralex schrieb:


> Ich werde auch bei WAR bleiben!
> 
> Hab zwar auch WotLK vorbestellt, aber mehr als zum anzocken werd ich net kommen.
> 
> ...



iiiii dir gefallen wirklich die "Grünhäute"?  ich finde die Grafikdesigner haben einen echten MIST mit War gemacht, wie die Orcs aussehen ist ja mal zum ablachen, das witzige face bringt mich immer wieder zum lachen.

War 4 Never

WOW und BLIZZARD 4 Ever


----------



## Zambie (15. September 2008)

verbrennt denn ketzer!

Edit: WOW ist langweiliger schund ... lv70 alles erreicht alle sets arena schnauze voll berufe ausgeskillt ... twinks sind mir auch schon langweilig immer denn selben mist zu durchquesten. und die neuen 10lv extra und 1 SUPER KLASSE die jeder auf denn server haben wird ne danke..

lieber Epische schlachten Tag für Tag

Gilde die auch zur abwechslung zusammen spielen! Nicht wie in 98% aller wow gilden... keine zeit ... ne hab da schon alles... morgen vlt -.- sowas hass ich! was haste denn gegen unsere Grünhäuta? Die sehn viel besser aus als die pokemon version von WoW!


----------



## Ogil (15. September 2008)

Eine ehrliche Antwort? Kann ich noch nicht sagen. Im Moment reizt mich WAR - mit all seinen Vorzügen und sicher auch mit dem "Neu-und-spannend"-Status. Aber ob das auf Dauer so blieben wird? Ich hoffe es - aber ich weiß es nicht. Klingt sicherlich pessimistisch - aber ich hab schon zu oft gedacht "Das ist toll - nie wieder WoW!" und bin doch irgendwann wieder zurück, weil das andere Spiel auf Dauer nicht so überzeugen konnte wie zu Beginn.


----------



## Maxell10 (15. September 2008)

Ohe ihr seid alle Goa und War Opfer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich scheiß auf WAR und GOA


----------



## Terratec (15. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> iiiii dir gefallen wirklich die "Grünhäute"?  ich finde die Grafikdesigner haben einen echten MIST mit War gemacht, wie die Orcs aussehen ist ja mal zum ablachen, das witzige face bringt mich immer wieder zum lachen.
> 
> War 4 Never
> 
> WOW und BLIZZARD 4 Ever


Fanboy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
BTT: Ich werde bei WAR bleiben. WoW ist für mich gegessen...geschmeckt hat es mir im Rückblick eigentlich nicht, aber was solls..solange ich nicht kotzen muss!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (15. September 2008)

Als die Controller noch aus Holz waren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Nacht, euch allen. Bis morgen früh auf dem Schlachtfeld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (15. September 2008)

> Ohe ihr seid alle Goa und War Opfer.



Dreht Dir Mama um Mitternacht den Fernseher ab oder warum tauchst Du hier eigentlich immer nachts auf um sinnlos rum zu flamen? Ab in die Heia und an Deinen T5-Plüsch-Pala gekuschelt! Husch-husch!


----------



## Grimson (15. September 2008)

Ich muss leider gestehen, dass ich mir WAR auch nur als Brücke bis Wrath Of The Lich King gekauft habe. Hat aber nichts mit dem Spiel ansich zutun, sondern dass ich viele Bekannte in WoW habe mit denen ich auch weiter Abenteuer bestehen will und ich mich da einfach shcon gut auskenne.


----------



## Terratec (15. September 2008)

Grimson schrieb:


> Ich muss leider gestehen, dass ich mir WAR auch nur als Brücke bis Wrath Of The Lich King gekauft habe. Hat aber nichts mit dem Spiel ansich zutun, sondern dass ich viele Bekannte in WoW habe mit denen ich auch weiter Abenteuer bestehen will und ich mich da einfach shcon gut auskenne.


Och das macht nichts, solange du dich aufm Schlachtfeld brav moshen lässt und das Spiel nicht verteufelst wenn WotLk rauskommt und du wieder zurückwechselst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (15. September 2008)

wow und tolles chardesign? schonmal nen orc-schurken mit 2 dolchen gesehn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder die blutelfen. so wie die aussehn vermehren die sich nicht durch sex sondern durch zellteilung .bei dennen lassen sich männlein und weiblein ja noch schwerer auseinanderhalten als bei den zwergen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder gnome .zahlt blizz eigentlich lizenzgebühren an Verne Troyer? 
und tauren und draineis erst . kein wunder das das taurenstartgebiet auf den immergrünen wiesen von mulgore ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dann noch die baumschmusser aka nachtelfen.
ach ich hör besser auf bevors richtig gemein wird


----------



## grundgedanke (15. September 2008)

War und LotRo Minen von Morio auch bei mir. Denk ich jedenfall mal. Habe WoW von Release an gespielt und schon spiele schon seit einigen Monaten kaum noch. Langweilig geworden. Und alles was ich bisher zu Herrn Lich gesehen habe, reisst es nicht wieder raus. Naja, die Zukunft wirds zeigen.


----------



## Immondys (15. September 2008)

Jerberan schrieb:


> 40? da warst du ja schon zu "Pong"-zeiten alt  *wegrenn und versteck*



Ich bin 45

Pong und Pacman - ich war dabei


----------



## Slaargh (15. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Ohe ihr seid alle Goa und War Opfer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lass mich raten... Du bist 11 und deine Mama hat Dir Warhammer verboten? Geh zurück ins Startgebiet. Troll dich.


----------



## Immondys (15. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> Ohe ihr seid alle Goa und War Opfer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann spiel was dir gefällt - hier sind die meisten dann doch etwas anderer Meinung. Viel Spass bei WoW - aber leider ohne mich denn da ist die Luft doch schon raus. Wir sehen uns aber wieder bei Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3.


----------



## Perfectenemy (15. September 2008)

Habe jetzt auch mit WoW aufgehört und freue mich auf WAR. Die Luft ist einfach raus und dieses stupide item gefarme nervt einfach nur noch. Wotlk ist für mich auch nicht mehr interessant. 

Ich sehe euch auf dem Schlachtfeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (15. September 2008)

meine anfangszeit war erst so 86/87 mit space invaders und spy vs spy auf dem apple meines vaters . wenn man heut drüber nachdenkt das man sowas damals als super grafik angesehn hat . da hat nen kompletter lvl weniger pixel als der bogen von meinem schattenkrieger .
aber spaß gemacht hats trotzdem *g


----------



## Immondys (15. September 2008)

Was mit auffällt - Lizard King und Pacster hab ich noch nirgends flamen sehen. Haben die tatsächlich eine Collectors Box oder Foren verbot?


----------



## Immondys (15. September 2008)

Jerberan schrieb:


> meine anfangszeit war erst so 86/87 mit space invaders und spy vs spy auf dem apple meines vaters . wenn man heut drüber nachdenkt das man sowas damals als super grafik angesehn hat . da hat nen kompletter lvl weniger pixel als der bogen von meinem schattenkrieger .
> aber spaß gemacht hats trotzdem *g



Ich sag nur "Summer Games" 1984 auf meinem C64. Wir haben zu 6. um Medallien gekämpft. Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Slaargh (15. September 2008)

California Games, und niemand konnte mich in der Half-Pipe schlagen! Yeah.


----------



## Immondys (15. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> California Games, und niemand konnte mich in der Half-Pipe schlagen! Yeah.



Au ja, das war auch toll - das Bogenschiessen, wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Reliq (15. September 2008)

Also ich werde WAR devinitiev nicht als Zwischenlösung bis Lichking kommt spielen.
Ich werde WAR spielen weils einfach ein sehr geniales Game geworden ist.

WoW habe ich zwar auch mitlerweile ca 2-3 jahre gespielt, aber da ich vorher auch DAOC gespielt habe fehlten mir die RVR Elemente in WoW und da kommt WAR genau richtig.


----------



## Bexx13 (15. September 2008)

Boulder Dash war kult!!


----------



## Carangil (15. September 2008)

Hm ... also ich erinnere mich gern an meine Atari-"Konsole" und "Pitfall Harry" ... oder an meinen Sinclair ZX Spectrum "Computer", der hatte keine Plastik-Tasten als Tastatur, sondern Gummiknöpfe ... Spiele waren auf Cassetten gespeichert und man musste einen Cassettenrecorder an den Computer anschließen, um sie zu "laden".


----------



## Jerberan (15. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> California Games, und niemand konnte mich in der Half-Pipe schlagen! Yeah.



oh ja "California Games"  . meine paradedisziplin war eher das surfen .
Summer Games war auch toll. beim stabhochsprung hab ich mir immer halb die finger verknotet um über die stange zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (15. September 2008)

Carangil schrieb:


> Hm ... also ich erinnere mich gern an meine Atari-"Konsole" und "Pitfall Harry" ... oder an meinen Sinclair ZX Spectrum "Computer", der hatte keine Plastik-Tasten als Tastatur, sondern Gummiknöpfe ... Spiele waren auf Cassetten gespeichert und man musste einen Cassettenrecorder an den Computer anschließen, um sie zu "laden".




Mein C64 hatte auch erst nur 'ne Datasette. Das Floppy war so teuer wie der Rechner selbst, und zu der Zeit waren das noch Weihnachtsgeschenke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Jahr mit Datasette und dieses Geräusch vergisst man nie mehr^^


----------



## Slaargh (15. September 2008)

World Games war auch super. Ich konnte das mit dem Fässer überspringen ziemlich gut. Nur das Baumstammwerfen habe ich immer vergeigt.


----------



## Immondys (15. September 2008)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Mein C64 hatte auch erst nur 'ne Datasette. Das Floppy war so teuer wie der Rechner selbst, und zu der Zeit waren das noch Weihnachtsgeschenke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach ja, die Datasette - ist das Gegenstück für Computerbesitzer zu Hogger in der WoW Welt. Man denkt immer mit schaudern an das erste Zusammentreffen zurück.


----------



## shawn_duh (15. September 2008)

Bin erst mit dem ersten Sonic Teil zum zocken gekommen...müsste so 94' gewesen sein...da hab ich mir nen Sega Mega Drive zu Weihnachten gewünscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach ja...das waren Zeiten...^^


----------



## Slaargh (15. September 2008)

Ich fand die Datasette garnicht so schlimm. Man konnte prima sein Zimmer aufräumen und die Hausaufgaben machen bis das Spiel geladen war.


----------



## (DK)Starfire (15. September 2008)

Ich werde WAR auch nicht als Zwischenlösung nehmen.

...

Dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schade. Wozu sich mit einem (weiteren vorab hochgejubelten) Prinzen abgeben, wenn der King (sprichwörtlich) noch immer solide im Sattel sitzt?
Ich warte Wrath ab. Und die Entwicklung der Kundenzahlen von WAR über folgende zentrale Tage hinweg: WAR Release - Wrath Release - WAR nach ca. 3 - 4 Monaten.

... über AoC lache ich in dem Zusammenhang jetzt noch. Aber hey, ich drücke WAR die Daumen. Etwas mehr Konkurrenz schadet dem Markt nicht, Blizzard bleibt eh vorne, und hoffentlich hat WAR etwas mehr Erfolg, und zwar dauerhaft, als AoC oder HdRO.

Übrigens, wer AoC und HdRO nicht kennt: dass waren die designierten "Besser-als-WoW-Hits" der letzten 18 Monate.


----------



## Grimson (15. September 2008)

Grimson schrieb:


> Ich muss leider gestehen, dass ich mir WAR auch nur als Brücke bis Wrath Of The Lich King gekauft habe. Hat aber nichts mit dem Spiel ansich zutun, sondern dass ich viele Bekannte in WoW habe mit denen ich auch weiter Abenteuer bestehen will und ich mich da einfach shcon gut auskenne.






Terratec schrieb:


> Och das macht nichts, solange du dich aufm Schlachtfeld brav moshen lässt und das Spiel nicht verteufelst wenn WotLk rauskommt und du wieder zurückwechselst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Moshen tuen ja nur Orcs und da ich Zerstörung spielen werde, werde ich mich auch nicht moshen lassen! Nein ich werde das Spiel nicht verteufeln. Hab ich auch bei AoC nicht getan, das war einfach nur nicht mein Ding! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cocoom (15. September 2008)

Meine Hoffnung liegt nun auch mehr den je bei WAR.

Allein die Vorstellung Panzer und Motorräder in einer Fantasywelt,... sorry dat geht mal garnich!
Und ich persönlich kann die Chars in WoW einfach nich mehr sehn.
Ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## Polyjean (15. September 2008)

WAR is so geil, vergiss Wotlk.
Spiel einfach und du wirst feststellen WoW is nicht konkurrenzfaehig.


----------



## RagnarRagnarson (15. September 2008)

Nein.

Ich werde wohl bei WAR bleiben bzw. es mir erstmal zulegen^^
Ich spielte WoW seit dem ersten Tag und wie schon erwähnt ist nun langsam einfach die Luft raus.
Die Wotlk Beta konnte mich nicht überzeugen, es ist im Prinzip BC mit hübscheren Gebieten, kaum Neuerungen und dem selben öden PvP System bzw. imbalance der Klassen, nein Danke.
Die WAR Beta konnte mich da schon um einiges mehr Überzeugen, nur fällt mir die Klassenwahl noch recht schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyx (15. September 2008)

Carangil schrieb:


> Hm ... also ich erinnere mich gern an meine Atari-"Konsole" und "Pitfall Harry" ... oder an meinen Sinclair ZX Spectrum "Computer", der hatte keine Plastik-Tasten als Tastatur, sondern Gummiknöpfe ... Spiele waren auf Cassetten gespeichert und man musste einen Cassettenrecorder an den Computer anschließen, um sie zu "laden".



Kenn nur noch den Atari 2600 : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_2600
Das waren noch Zeiten.
..und die GRafik war der Hammer !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bhaal-Ultima (15. September 2008)

Zitat:Hi Leute mal so frage wird war für euch nur so Lücken Ersatz bis Wotlk oder wollt ihr das intensiv zocken

ich selber habe daoc und wow gezockt wie blöder rolleyes.gif

naja daoc hat dan wow ersatz und jetzt wird denke ich mal für mich wow War erzätzen was denkt ihr da rüber

naja Wotlk habe bei amazon vorbestellt ^^ aber naja kannst immer noch stornieren.



krass.....mir gefällt der anfang des ersten satzes am aller besten

Hi leute......mal so frage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dazu sage ich nur: ich werde getankt worden sein (future 2 passiv)


"wird war für euch"...dazu sag ich nur...jau....auf alle fälle

viel erfolg fürs leben bzw. überleben^^


----------



## Bobtronic2 (15. September 2008)

Ich habe sehr Lange auf Warhammer gewartet und nicht entäuscht worden.Es ist ein sehr grandioses Spiel was durch verbesserungen und zusätzte einer der SPIELE Werden Könnte für die nächsten Monate/Jahre^^.

und bis WAR kam habe ich mir die zeit mit der Bug Beta von WOW Lustig King angetan,und war echt entäuscht:
einfach die Alte welt mit der neuen Mischen +wieder die selben Q nöööööööööö das brauch kein Mensch^^
Hätte nur gerne mal wie Blizzard es ja Versprochen Hatte nen Vorgefertigten Dk im End Pvp-Pve angesehen,aber da wir Europäer nur 2 Klasse sind wurde ja nichts draus.

Also Spielt Warhammer und vergesst WOW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerhyn (15. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> iiiii dir gefallen wirklich die "Grünhäute"?  ich finde die Grafikdesigner haben einen echten MIST mit War gemacht, wie die Orcs aussehen ist ja mal zum ablachen, das witzige face bringt mich immer wieder zum lachen.
> 
> War 4 Never
> 
> WOW und BLIZZARD 4 Ever



Hmmm wenn du ein wenig Plan von der Warhammer Materie hättest, würdest du merken, dass sich die Designer eng an die Modelvorgaben von GW (Games Workshop) gehalten haben. 

Naja ich finde sie auf jeden Fall wesentlich stylischer und auch animalischer als ihre "Geschwister" in WoW. Halt orkischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich möchte deinen Geschmack nicht kritisieren. Gummibärchen auf Anabolika haben sicher auch ihre Reize 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (15. September 2008)

Wer braucht denn jetzt noch WoW ?


----------



## Pacster (15. September 2008)

Grimtom schrieb:


> Wer braucht denn jetzt noch WoW ?




3-5 Monate. So lange dauert es bis der Großteil der Spieler wieder bei WoW aufschlägt...zumindest wenn PvP bei WAR tatsächlich so ein statischer Zerg  ist(wo Überzahl immer gewinnt) wie es in den Videos aussieht. Öffentliche Quests haben bis dahin dann auch den (nicht vorhandenen)Scham von WoW-Dailies entwickelt. Hat Blizz das richtige Timing dann kommt Wotlk raus wenn WAR den Reiz des neuen gerade verliert und sich eine gewisse Eintönigkeit einstellt(unter der alle MMORPGs leiden wenn nicht gerade ein großer Pacth oder gar ein Addon erschienen ist)....und dann ist Wotlk erstmal das neueste Game auf dem Markt(und vom Umfang her hat Wotlk ja die Größe von anderen Vollpreis-MMORPGs...und den Bonus das viele Spieler nunmal noch ihren high-level-char dort besitzen).
Bin mal gespannt ob die Macher von WAR da was gegensetzen können und entsprechend schnell patches und addons liefern um die Spieler bei Laune zu halten.


----------



## Freebs (15. September 2008)

Unglaublich, dass sich hier immernoch die Frage stellt...

Bei WoW und WAR vergleicht man Äpfel mit Birnen.

Das eine ist PvE mit 4 BGs, 3 Arenen und der (extrem selten genutzten) Möglichkeit ein wenig sinnbringendes World-PvP zu machen. 

Das andere ist PvP pur, nur das da um zu Leveln auch ein Paar Quest mit Pve-Inhalten sind.

Jetzt muss sich der Kunde entscheiden; spiel ich ein gutes PvE Spiel, dass PvP technisch nichts neues mehr zu bieten hat und auf absehbare Zeit auch nicht neues bringt (ausser paar skills und nem neuen lvl-cap)? Oder spiel ich ein Game, dass von Anfang an seinen Schwerpunkt im PvP hat...

Meine Entscheidung ist gefallen.


----------



## soefsn (15. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> iiiii dir gefallen wirklich die "Grünhäute"?  ich finde die Grafikdesigner haben einen echten MIST mit War gemacht, wie die Orcs aussehen ist ja mal zum ablachen, das witzige face bringt mich immer wieder zum lachen.
> 
> War 4 Never
> 
> WOW und BLIZZARD 4 Ever



Also eigentlich äußere ich mich ja nicht so gerne zum Thema WOW und WAR. Aber was du hier schreibst ist ja wohl ein Eigentor. Mythic soll die Orcs schlecht Designt haben? Sorry aber eure Disco Paladine, Bling Bling Krieger bis hin zu alles ein bisschen Bunter in der Welt soll da besser sein? Mit dieser Aussage hast du dich ja wohl absolut selbst disqualifiziert. Ich denke jeder sollte das Spielen was er am liebsten mag. Und wenn man Kritik an einen Spiel üben möchte dann sollte sie vor allem konstruktiv und angebracht sein und einen Wert haben. Weiß du grade ihr WOW Spieler solltet aufpassen was ihr sagt. Es gibt so ein paar Dinge die ihr immer wieder gerne vergesst, und mit denen ihr euch dann ziemlich zum Affen macht.

1. Diese Item Spirale mache ich nicht mit
2. Die Grafik ist ja grottenhässlich
3. Sorry aber dieses Spiel bringt nichts neues
4. In diesem Spiel muss man zu viel Ruf Farmen
5. Hier wird altes immer wieder nur neu aufgewärmt

Das sind nur ein paar Aussagen die ich mir von WOW Spielern schon anhören durfte. Und wenn ich dann sowas hören muss dann kommen mir die Tränen vor Lachen. Und die Sache mit deinem Design ist auf meiner Hitliste weit oben. 

Die meisten WOW Spieler laufen leider immer noch mit ihrer rosa Brille durch die Gegend. Im Endeffekt ist World of Warcraft ein großer Diebstahl aus allem was es davor gegeben hat mit ein wenig eigenen Innovationen seitens Blizzards. Und was andere Spiele bieten wenn sie rauskommen ist mehr als World of Warcraft heute bietet. Ich sage zum Beispiel das WAR heute schon mehr Features als WOW hat.

World of Warcraft

+ Dungeons
+ Raid Instanzen
+ Gilden
+ BG
+ Gildenbanken
+ Mounts
+ 9 Klassen ( Alle zu 100 gespiegelt )
+ Archivement System ( Dreiste Kopie von Warhammer Online des Wälzer des Wissens )

WArhammer Online

+ Dungeons
+ Public Quest
+ BG
+ 17 Klassen ( Keine Spiegelungen )
+ Offenes RVR
+ Belagerungswaffen
+ Gilden
+ Gildenlevel
+ Mounts
+ Gildenbank
+ Gildenhalle (Na wo sind sie denn in World of Warcraft?)
+ Reichskämpfe
+ Wälzer des Wissens

usw.

Ich könnte ewig so weitermachen wenn ich wollte. Alleine anhand dieser Liste sollte dir auffallen was du eigentlich an Rechte hast als WOW Spieler Warhammer zu Kritisieren. Und grade Mythic hatte es in der ganzen DAOC Karriere nicht einmal nötig gehabt das Levelcap zu erhöhen. Wenn wir dann mal wieder nach Blizzard schauen fällt auf das die es nicht mal 16 Monate geschafft haben ohne eine Levelcap Erhöhung auszukommen.

So ich werde bei WAR bleiben da ich als alter DAOC Hase endlich wieder Zuhause bin. Warhammer ist das Spiel der nächsten Jahre und ich freue mich auf viele aufregende Schlachten so wie Jahre mit WAR. Und an die WOW Spieler noch ein letztes Wort.

*Auch für euch kommt das nächste ITEM inkl. Raidinstanz bestimmt. Denn mehr ist bei euch in Azeroth ja nicht zu erwarten. Und meint nicht es ist eine große Kunst ein gesricptetes Ereignis zu bezwingen. Es ist aber sehr wohl eine Kunst ein Spieler zu erlegen der genauso denken und fühlen kann wie du *

In diesen Sinne eine schöne Nacht euch allen​


----------



## Reliq (15. September 2008)

Schön geschrieben...absolut schön geschrieben...Hut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## isobold (15. September 2008)

Süß soefsn

Netter Vergleichsversuch, aber besser gleich Richtung Tonne. Die Spiele lassen sich gar nicht vergleichen. Bis auf das viele Menschen auf einem Server zusammen spielen und man einzelne Charaktere steuert haben sie nicht viel gemeinsam.

Gemessen an der benötigten Performance ist die War-Grafik einfach nur schlecht. Während es bei den Menschen schon echt gut aussieht, ist das Chaosstartgebiet einfach nur bääärks. Die Animationen des Zeloten beim Casten sind so lieblos, die hat wohl der Praktikant mit Paintshop gemacht. Ärgert mich besonders, weil der Zelot meine Klasse werden sollte, und das weiß ich schon seit März. Nach der Open-Beta bin ich jetzt erst mal zu WoW zurückgekehrt.

WAR schau ich mir in einem Jahr wieder an, wenn die Bugs raus sind, das Spiel nicht mehr wie eine frühe Beta aussieht und ich einen passenden PC dazu hab. In den ersten Stunden Spielzeit war jeder dritte Mob verbuggt, ich habe mich etliche Male festgehangen und bin ungezählte Male durch irgend eine Wand hindurch aus der Welt gefallen. Das RvR macht zwar jetzt schon Laune, aber alles wirkt total unfertig. Wirkt ihr mal schön bei der bezahlten OpenOpenBeta mit und fixt mir die Bugs. Ich komm dann, wenn der fünfte Patch draußen ist. Offenbar ist das heutzutage ja nötig. Ihr könnt mir dann ja wieder schön Heldengeschichten erzählen, wie toll das doch alles war, als nichts funktionierte, wie die stolzen WoW-Veteranen als BC rauskam ...

Ich rock jetzt lieber erst mal den Lichking, auch wenn mir die Comicgrafik noch nie gefallen hat. Da weiß ich wenigstens, dass es ned ruckelt ...


----------



## Churchak (15. September 2008)

/em winkt  isobold  zum abschied



zum Thema 
schaun wir mal. WAR hat genug zeit mich zu fesseln und auf jedenfall freu ich mich nun erst mal auf ne neue Welt die es zu entdecken gibt .eine welt die mit lauter "AHHH" erlebnissen aufwarten kann,wenn ich an diversen orten vorbeikomme die ich seit über 10 jahren aus dem Tabletop Armeebüchern oder büchern "kenne".
Ob ich mit Glitschding nun anschau steht imo noch in den sternen das liegt vorallem mit an WAR ob es mich zu fesseln vermag,bzw ob ich genug abwegslung im spiel erleben werde auch 1 monat nach dem man max level erreicht hat.


----------



## Rem (15. September 2008)

@isobold, gerade angefangen mit WoW?

Also keine Ahnung von welchem Game du sprichst welches soviele Bugs haben soll, aber sicherlich nich "War". Ab und zu war mal 'nen target nicht angreifbar, aber sowas hat man bei WoW auch noch und das nach jahren. WoW ist tot. Es ist einfach immer wieder das Gleiche. Nach 2,5 Jahren WoW ist es einfach ausgelutscht. 

Zeit für etwas neues... IT IS WAAAAARRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## SirDamatadore (15. September 2008)

OMG

Hallo! Woher soll ich den jetzt schon wissen was ich in 3-4 Moanten spielen werde.WAR hat noch nicht richtig angefangen und schon kommen solche Umfragen! 
Das ist fast so schlimm,wie wenn man im "Suche Gilde" liest, das die Leute schon vor einem Jahr Member für WAR anheurern wollten.

Es ist gerade Mode über WoW zu schimpfen undl öffentlich zu sagen, das man WoW hasst aber! Mode ändern sich.
Völlig normal, das man von einem Spiel begeistert ist was man gerade anfängt. Ob es über längere Zeit begeistert kann ICH wirklich nicht sagen. Es ist wie mit der Liebe, wenn man Schmetterlinge im Bauch hat, kann man sich ein Leben ohne den Partner nicht mehr vorstellen. Aber die wirkliche Liebe kommt wenn die Schmetterlinge verschwinden, dann entscheidet sich, ob man mit der Person sein Leben verbringt.

Sorry TE, klar du bist von WAR begeistert (ich auch) und möchtest jetzt lesen, das WAR alles schlagen wird. Nur leider kann dir darauf keiner eine Antwort geben. Die Antwort wird erst kommen, am Tag an dem Wotlk erscheint, dann entscheidet sich welchen Game besser für die Masse ist.


Edit

PS

@soefsn

Seit Monaten predigt die BUFFED Community das man WAR nicht mit WOW vergleichen kann! Und nun fängst du damit an?


----------



## LordAsmodan (15. September 2008)

Na ja ich bleib bei WoW werd mir auch kein WAR holen, aber na ja ich wünsch WAR viel Glück weil je mehr Blizz Konkurenz bekommt umso mehr werden sie machen 

Hätte War gespielt wenns das 40k Universum gewesen wäre

Na ja im grossen und ganzen jedem das seine soll jeder das spielen was er will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluehell (15. September 2008)

also für mich hat WAR wow abgelöst, bin für das kommende wotlk addon nicht zu begeistern und hoffe das viele wow spieler blizzard boykotieren werden.
natürlich werde ich mich noch für die kommende warcraft storry interessieren aber hab kein bedarf mehr an dem kunterbunten kiddyspiel wehohweh.

wow classic waren noch schöne zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordAsmodan (15. September 2008)

Oh man muss immer verteufelt werden? Jedem sein geschmackt aber leute zu verurteilen/beleidigen oder was auch immer muss echt net sein.............wo man grad von Kiddys redet.........


----------



## Wikhart (15. September 2008)

Bhaal-Ultima schrieb:


> Zitat:Hi Leute mal so frage wird war für euch nur so Lücken Ersatz bis Wotlk oder wollt ihr das intensiv zocken
> 
> ich selber habe daoc und wow gezockt wie blöder rolleyes.gif
> 
> ...




Kennst du den hier ? :-D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korobal (15. September 2008)

meine frau und ich haben bereits unsere wow accs gekündigt und freuen uns auf wardenn anstatt besser wird wow immer schlechter


----------



## Stancer (15. September 2008)

Was ist Wotlk ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab WoW schon vor BC gequittet. Zuerst dachte ich : Naja mal sehen was mit BC so kommt....Als ich es dann gelesen habe war meine Entscheidung ganz klar !


----------



## ImoenViA (15. September 2008)

Ich frage mich ehrlich, was hier die Gottes ähm Sorry WoW Anbeter im Warhammer Forum zu suchen
haben, wenn WAR doch so sch... sein soll? Ich bin auch WoW Spieler aber ich maße mir nicht an,
zu sagen welches Spiel sch.. oder gut ist. Das muss letztendlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Sicher beide Spiele haben was, streite ich nicht ab, die einen stehen eher auf PvE Instanz Abenteuer
und die anderen auf PvP oder wie bei DAoC oder WAR auf RvR Spielspaß.

Wenn die nörgler nur mosern können, dann macht es in Eurem Forum und versucht nicht uns EURE
Meinung aufs Auge zu drücken.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (15. September 2008)

LordAsmodan schrieb:


> Na ja ich bleib bei WoW werd mir auch kein WAR holen, aber na ja ich wünsch WAR viel Glück weil je mehr Blizz Konkurenz bekommt umso mehr werden sie machen
> 
> Hätte War gespielt wenns das 40k Universum gewesen wäre
> 
> ...



WoW hat mir auch einmal Spaß gemacht, keine Widerrede. Nur nach fast 3,5 Jahren mag ich nichtmehr. Ich kenne im Brachland schon jeden Mob mit Vornamen. PvP in Arena, E-Sport passt mir einfach nicht. Die BGs haben auch tierisch Laune gemacht, ausser das "wir deffen zu neunt den Flaggenträger" nicht.

Von Crossroad nach Astranar und zurückprügeln oder Southshore/Tarrens Mill das war noch Open PvP mit Spaßfaktor.

WH40k MMO wäre auch mein Fall, aber da gehen bestimmt noch einige Tage ins Land. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin sicher Blizzard wird sich drehen, die von PvE auf PvP Transfers war schon ein erstes Anzeichen dafür.

WotLK werde ich mir sicher zulegen, aber garantiert nicht, wie bei BC, am ersten Tag.


----------



## Katalmacht (15. September 2008)

WOW ist mittlerweile nen alter Schuh beim letzten aufbäumen


----------



## Kuna (15. September 2008)

Also wenn jemand wie ich WOW am Anfang an gezockt hat und ganze nervs und pseudo Balance mitgekriegt hat, zockt auf kein Fall WOW wider

WOW Politik ist doch Glas klar: "Ein Charakter nach dem anderen imba machen, dass die Leuete länger zahlen." Mit dem LK wir das gleiche sein, nur die Namen werden anders. Aber IMHO


----------



## Kabak (15. September 2008)

Wie war das noch gleich?

Seit ich aus dem Sumpf von WoW entflohen bin, bin ich ein anderer Mensch geworden. Ich habe die Sonne wieder gesehen, richtiges Essen zu mir genommen und RL gehabt (ja Ihr hört richtig RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

xD ne Spaß bei Seite. Ich hab oft versucht von WoW wegzukommen unteranderem mit HellgateLondon und AoC.. nur hat es nicht geklappt. Als ich dann meinen Key für WAR bekommen hab hab ich im selben Moment meinen WoW Acc gekündigt und verkauft und ich habe bis jetzt nichts bereut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich bleibe bei WAR und werde die Armee der Ordnung in die Knie zwingen ;D


----------



## Bluehell (15. September 2008)

ich habe niemanden versucht zu beleidigen aber da DU dich angesprochen fühlst muss ich mich entschuldigen, die ganze wow welt ist nur darauf ausgelegt soviel zeit wie möglich in dem spiel zu verbringen  (zbextra lange flüge, unsummen an gold farmen um ein mount zu bekommen und die liste lässt sich bestimmt ne stunde lang fortsetzen) aber worauf ich hinauswill wie es auch viele meiner vorredner schon geschrieben haben: das spiel ist 2,5jahre alt ausgelutscht und seit tbc farmt man sich (mal wieder!) seine ganze tolle gear zusammen die man mit wotlk direkt wegschmeissen kann und wieder ein halbes jahr mit farmen verbringen kann. mit sicherheit wird mythic das genauso machen aber das steht in den sternen.

waaagh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (15. September 2008)

ImoenViA schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ehrlich, was hier die Gottes ähm Sorry WoW Anbeter im Warhammer Forum zu suchen
> haben, wenn WAR doch so sch... sein soll? Ich bin auch WoW Spieler aber ich maße mir nicht an,
> zu sagen welches Spiel sch.. oder gut ist. Das muss letztendlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Das kann ich dir sagen: Solange die Leutchen hier meinen, sie müssten ihr neues Mega-Hyper-Über-Spiel dadurch anpreisen, indem sie andere Spiele und deren Spieler in Grund und Boden flamen, gibts halt ab und zu einen mit der groben Kelle zurück. Von mir zwar noch nicht, aber wenns hier so weitergeht, ist meine Selbstbeherschung auch zu Ende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barreth (15. September 2008)

Hallo erstmal, ich hab auch seit ein paar Monaten immer weniger Lust auf WOW und einzig die Freunde/Verwandte/Familie hielten mich noch in WOW. 
Aber das wird ab dem 18.9  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  anderst sein und denke das was ich so von WAR gesehen habe, auch das Spiel sein wird was ich weiter spielen werde. Also mir kommt kein WOTLK ins Haus^^.

Ach und noch an die alte Fraktion der Amiga/Atari/Sinclair Spieler bin selbst 37 und ja das waren noch Zeiten mit Mr./Miss. Pacman, oder das alte Pong, nebst solchen Perlen wie Ports of Call, da kam es nicht immer nur auf Grafik an sondern auf den Spielpass das vergessen heute so einige.

So bis die Tage in WAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (15. September 2008)

WotLK ist bestellt und bleibt's auch. Bis dahin ist ja genügend Zeit auszutesten, ob WAR in 2 Monaten immer noch Spaß macht. Falls nicht, wird halt weiter WoW gezockt und wenn doch, beide parallel. Ich seh da kein Problem drin.


----------



## Philipp23 (15. September 2008)

World of Farmcraft intressiert doch heut zu Tage kein Schwein mehr. Warhammer ist um einiges besser. Was mir jedoch aufgefahlen ist ! Averland = Frostwolf. Das WAR Boot ist voll !! WAAAGGHHH


----------



## Alpp (15. September 2008)

ich werde sicher kein WotlK spielen, to little to late...
WAAAGHHHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist besser


----------



## Shintuargar (15. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> World of Farmcraft intressiert doch heut zu Tage kein Schwein mehr. Warhammer ist um einiges besser.



Naja, für mich nicht besser. Aber anders...


----------



## Carthos (15. September 2008)

Derail schrieb:


> Hab lange genug WoW gespielt und das Spiel ist mittlerweile total langweilig.
> Neuer Content hin oder her ...



Passender kann man es nicht ausdrücken. The Burning Crusade war nichts als ein Aufguss des Hauptprogramms. Das Spiel war nach wie vor genau das Gleiche, lediglich Welt und Gegenstände sahen anders aus. Mit Wotlk wird es nicht anders sein. Ich hatte WoW 3 Jahre auf dem PC, aber mitlerweile habe ich keine Lust mehr immer und immer wieder das Selbe zu machen. Hier ne Gruppe pullen, da 20 Dinger sammeln oder umlegen, Die Bosse in den Inis haben auch nur Angriffe zu bieten, die man so oder so ähnlich schon bei anderen zuvor sah. Gegen vorgefertigte Skripte zu kämpfen ist langweilig, also bleibt nur der Kampf gegen Menschen, denn das ist jedesmal anders. Da WoW aber kein gescheites PvP zu bieten hat, bleibt nur WAR.


----------



## Illian1887 (15. September 2008)

Maxell10 schrieb:


> iiiii dir gefallen wirklich die "Grünhäute"?  ich finde die Grafikdesigner haben einen echten MIST mit War gemacht, wie die Orcs aussehen ist ja mal zum ablachen, das witzige face bringt mich immer wieder zum lachen.
> 
> War 4 Never
> 
> WOW und BLIZZARD 4 Ever


 
Komm bekommst ein Keks und tschüss...

b2t: am Anfang werde ich Warhammer als ... naja PvPersatz nutzen...falls es mich wirklich Reizt weiter zu machen. Werde ich es auch weiter Spielen.

Aber WoW werde ich trozdem zocken, ich glaube nicht das RP in Warhammer sehr beliebt wird.


----------



## Fabi_an (15. September 2008)

Ich mach auch einen Komplettumstieg von WoW auf WAR.
Wobei die Möglichkeit, die es seit kurzem gibt, Chars von
PvE auf PvP Server zu transferieren schon verlockend ist
und pro WoW für mich ist. Aber die Gründe WAR zu spielen
überwiegen doch noch stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich warte mal bis Donnerstag und dann stellt sichs schon raus.

lg


----------



## Exo1337 (15. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir sagen: Solange die Leutchen hier meinen, sie müssten ihr neues Mega-Hyper-Über-Spiel dadurch anpreisen, indem sie andere Spiele und deren Spieler in Grund und Boden flamen, gibts halt ab und zu einen mit der groben Kelle zurück. Von mir zwar noch nicht, aber wenns hier so weitergeht, ist meine Selbstbeherschung auch zu Ende.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn dus doch so schlimm findest, dann bleib ganz einfach in eurem Forum und hör auf die "Flames" zu lesen...manche Leute versteh ich einfach nicht.

BTT: Ich werde Warhammer auf jedenfall erstmal weiterzocken, 

a) weil es einfach ein geiles Spiel is (und spart euch eure WoW-Flames, ich finds geil, und wie hier viele User auch richtig erkannt haben, sollte man doch einfach die Leute spielen lassen, was sie wollen...)
b) weil mir das Geld zu schade ist

Und falls es mir tatsächlich irgendwann mal keine Freude mehr bereiten sollte, dann gehts halt zurück zum guten, "alten" CnC3, aber WoW fass ich nich mehr an...

edit: Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass es schwachsinnig ist, die Flamerei umgekehrt zu betreiben, sich ins WoW-Forum zu schleichen, und da das Spiel schlecht machen...


----------



## abszu (15. September 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Wenn dus doch so schlimm findest, dann bleib ganz einfach in eurem Forum und hör auf die "Flames" zu lesen...manche Leute versteh ich einfach nicht.



Oh, Entschuldigung, wenn man es wagt, einen Thread zu lesen, der sich vom Titel her mit dem befasst, was _MICH_ interessiert: WotLK. Und natürlich interessiert mich auch, wie sich WAR nun so schlägt, hat ja auch Auswirkungen auf WoW. Ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige, der dementsprechend auch in den Unterforen anderer Spiele stöbert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tja, aber wenn man dann mitmal lauter Sachen liest, was an WoW so alles Mist sein soll, ists doch klar, daß sich der eine oder andere zu ner (bissigen) Antwort hinreissen lässt.

Sei's drum, wünsch euch viel Spass mit WAR, denn egal, was man von WAR oder WoW hält, eine ordentliche Konkurrenz kann beiden Spielen nur gut tun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hicks1 (15. September 2008)

Ich spiele WOW nun seid Releas und kanns net mehr sehn.

Im Moment macht Mario Kart viel mehr fun.

Es hatte aber auch sein guten zeiten. Ich lernte nette leute kennen und hatte ne Menge Spass. Dies alles ging mit BC jedoch langsam aber sicher den Bach hinunter.

Nun freue ich mich auf was neues. Hoffe das War mein neuer Liebling werden kann.

Sollte es das nicht werden, suche ich mir jedoch eher ein neues Game als wieder zu WOW zurückzukehren.

Lg.


----------



## (DK)Starfire (16. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> World of Farmcraft intressiert doch heut zu Tage kein Schwein mehr. Warhammer ist um einiges besser.



Ge-nau.

Und weil WoW auch so schlecht ist, spielen es auch nur ca. 10,9 Millionen Leute weltweit (laut aktuellen Zahlen; damit sind seit den letzten offiziellen Meldungen nochmal ca. 900000 Leute dazugekommen).
Warhammer ist "neu" und ein etwas anderes Setting. Aber hat, wenn man mal auf die Basics schaut, mehr mit WoW und anderen MMORPGs gemeinsam, als viele erkennen wollen.
Und genau da liegt der Knackpunkt - man wird sehen müssen, wieviele dass schon kapiert haben. Ich bleibe bei WoW, schon allein weil die anderen Spiele, inklusive WAR, nichts WIRKLICH Neues bieten. Einen etwas anderen Schwerpunkt eventuell, aber nix neues.
Und "nix neues" gefällt mir in WoW noch am besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nochmal, liebe WAR-Anhänger: ich drücke euch die Daumen. Nach dem, was wohl in eurer Open Beta passiert ist, könnt ihrs auch brauchen. Ich hoffe, WAR kann sich dauerhaft etablieren, und zwar besser als AoC und Konsorten es getan haben.


----------



## Havamal (16. September 2008)

Viel Spass beim 1000 Instanzrun für nen Gürtel, während wir einfach nur moshen


----------



## ForceField (16. September 2008)

Jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rakanisha (16. September 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dreht Dir Mama um Mitternacht den Fernseher ab oder warum tauchst Du hier eigentlich immer nachts auf um sinnlos rum zu flamen? Ab in die Heia und an Deinen T5-Plüsch-Pala gekuschelt! Husch-husch!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    made my night!!!


----------



## Sorzzara (16. September 2008)

Macantosch schrieb:


> naja daoc hat dan wow ersatz und jetzt wird denke ich mal für mich wow War erzätzen was denkt ihr da rüber



Ich denk darüber, dass du der Wortstellung bei der Ausformulierung deiner Fragen mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken solltest...da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs.

Zur konkreten Frage: WoW ist für mich gestorben. Ich spiel den Kram seit dreieinhalb Jahren, und es ist einfach ausgelutscht. Dass es den ganzen Kindern und "BlossnichtüberdenTellerrandsehern" die jetzt WotLK als die Fortsetzung des neuen Testaments anpreisen gefällt ist mir klar...die wenigsten dieser Jammergestalten, die auch hier im Thread ihre Nichtbildung anschaulich unter Beweis stellen, haben WoW vor dem CasualgamerKindergartenpatch aka Burning Crusade gespielt...sie wissen weder was für ein grossartiges Spiel Blizzard ruiniert hat, noch hatten sie Zeit lange genug am Eis zu lecken um den Becher zu finden.

WAR ist neu, WAR ist anders, WAR ist anstrengend, es ist eine Mühe sich hineinzuarbeiten, und das Spiel zu erlernen...genau wie damals WoW am Anfang. Deswegen ganz klar: Nein Blizzard, ich tu mir die 10 bis 15 Bonuslevels und die 8 neuen Gegnermodelle die ihr mir hier als "Addon" verkaufen wollt nicht an.

Ob 10 Millionen Spieler, von denen 6 Millionen Asiaten sind, 2 Millionen Amerikaner und 1,2 Millionen nicht auf den deutschen EU Servern spielenden (Ja liebe WoWFanb0ys @ buffed, eure dutsche WoW Community ist stolze 800.000 Mann stark, nix 10 Millionen, weint ihr jetzt?) den Kram weiterzocken, ist mir ehrlich gesagt völlig Banane. Ein Spiel muss schon sehr wenig Spass machen und arg wenig sonstige Motivation bieten, wenn seine Fans als wichtigstes Argument dafür dass das Spiel gut ist, als allererstes weder die Grafik, noch das Feeling oder die Spielprinzipien anführen, sondern die Quartalsergebnisse einer Firma.
Ihr tut mir leid.


----------



## Satus (16. September 2008)

Wtf..wotl..was? Brauche ich nicht.

Mit WAR und LotrO (MoM) bin ich bestens bedient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cirdaan (16. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Hau ab? ^^
> Lichi und WAR snd zwei verschiedene Baustellen. Ich bleib bei WAR und HdRO. WAR für WAAAAAGH und HdRO für RP. No need for WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linlux (16. September 2008)

Macantosch schrieb:


> Hi Leute mal so frage wird war für euch nur so Lücken Ersatz bis Wotlk oder wollt ihr das intensiv zocken
> 
> ich selber habe daoc und wow gezockt wie blöder
> 
> ...



Ich muss erlich sagen das ich mich noch nicht endgültich entschieden habe.


----------



## Caveman1979 (16. September 2008)

Ich denke Warhammer wird es bleiben.

Soviel Zeit habe ich gar net um eigendlich darüber nachzudenken,sollte froh sein das ich eins schaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharymir (16. September 2008)

Elariand schrieb:


> Da es bei WoW eh immer das selbe ist und schon zig mal durchgekaut ist, ist mir nach so vielen Jahren langsam aber sicher die Lust auf WoW vergangen. Man kriegt immer wieder das selbe vorgesetzt nur in einem anderen Aussehen..... langweilig.....
> 
> Daher werde ich mich wohl komplett auf WAR "konzentrieren".....
> 
> ...




Mal ganz im ernst Leute; denkt Ihr ernsthaft Warhammer erfindet das Rad neu?Ich denke das es genauso schnell langweilig wird wie WoW.Irgendwann ist alles ausgelutscht und zig mal durchgekaut.


Ich bleib bei WoW und HdRO....hab mir Warhammer nicht mal vorbestellt.Zumal mir die Grafik von Warhammer gar nicht gefällt.


Abwarten ob's besser wird...und wenn ich kann ich immer noch einsteigen.Derweil freue ich mich auf meinen DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## Antihero1986 (16. September 2008)

nunja - muss auch mal meinen Senf abgeben - war auch WOW Kunde seit der ersten Stunde - habe den Content sehr sehr genossen - jedoch so wie einige von euch - so bin auch ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass seit dem BC Release alles schlechter wurde - btw keine Sau interessiert sich mehr für alte Instanzen - welche meiner Meinung nach um einiges besser gemacht waren als neue!
Seit BC ist bei mir die Luft mit WOW raus und ich hab mein Bauchgefühl von Abenteuer usw verloren -leider ;-(

wenn ich da an vergangene Raids denke AQ40, Zul Gurub, MC, BWL usw. das war halt noch ein feeling von dem der großteil die hier Posten Warhammer ist scheiße etc. gar keinen Plan haben - die haben sich eh nur durchgeleecht auf lvl 70ig und von skill der Klasse gar keinen Plan aber groß Maulen!



Auf jedenfall was ich sagen will seit der Beta von WOTLK bin ich der Meinung das WOW langsam aber sicher sterben wir ... ich begründe meine aussage auf verschiedene Realms wo ich mehrere Chars habe - (Durotan und Onyxia) 



Auf jedenfall hatte ich seit langem in der Beta von Warhammer endlich wieder mal, so wie wahrscheinlich viele von euch, das Bauchgefühl wenn sie ein Game zocken das Sie von den ersten Minute begeistert - entweder es gefällt einem oder er lässt es!

Das Szenario bzw das Gefühl welches ich bei WAR habe - ist in etwa so wie zum release von WOW - deswegen wird WOW mich nicht mehr sehen und ich sage den gezockten Jahren in dem Game Good Bye!! 

Aber selbst die ultimativen Fanboys werden i-einsehen das bei WOW Wrath of the Leechking auch schnell die Luft raus sein wird !!


So dann freue ich mich - mit euch gemeinsam oder gegen euch - in die Schlacht zu ziehen mit meinen Zwerg EISENBRECHER - WARRRGGGHHHH


----------



## Zotti (16. September 2008)

ich werde beides spielen, wow und war!


----------



## Crash_hunter (16. September 2008)

wtf^^ ich spiele war weil wotlk^^


----------



## Hannes1887 (16. September 2008)

habe WotLk storniert und konzentriere mich einzig und allein auf *W.A.R !*

Spielspaß > all


----------



## Mikehoof (16. September 2008)

Also mein WoW Acc ist gekündigt und ich hatte gestern endlich wieder mal richtig Spaß mit einem MMO. Mir gefällt WAR erstmal sehr gut aber was die Langzeitmotivation angeht kann man doch nicht viel sagen.
Das einzige was ich sicher weiß ist das es mich nervt hier auf der Arbeit zu sein obwohl ich doch so viel lieber zocken würde ;-)

Ich werde aber auf keinen Fall 2 MMOs gleichzeitig spielen und wenn es WAR nicht schafft mich langfristig zu fesseln (was ich nach gestern nicht glaube) dann schaue ich mir evtl noch einmal WoW an....


----------



## aiSca (16. September 2008)

Ganz sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Thema WoW ist für mich vorbei und ich denke auch für viele andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das spiel ist halt für Pve Junkys gemacht -.-


----------



## Xairon (16. September 2008)

jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es nimmt mich auch wunder wie WOTLK wird, aber ich spiel nu WAR bis mir das zu den Ohren raushängt =)


----------



## Annaja (16. September 2008)

also für mich is WOW definitiv gestorben. mit jedem addon immer das gleiche machen, mag für wow-fanboys was sein aber nicht für mich. desweiteren bin ich das billig-light-pvp satt und will wieder richtiges PVP haben wie in DAoC damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NO Lich King
NEED WAAAAAAGH ähm... WAR ^^


----------



## Ryou (16. September 2008)

knappe 3 jahre wow haben für mich ein ende, und ich habe gestern gemerkt als ich das erste mal Warhammer gestartet habe: "Man, das das macht ja mal Spass."
Einfach mal bisschen gequestet, den Wälzer erkundet und schwupps, ausversehen in ein PQ Gebiet gelaufen. Dann noch bissl PvP gemacht und Spass dabei gehabt. Und in WoW wars immer so, Questen Questen, ausrüsten Ehre farmen....langweilig nach ca.3 Jahren. Da sich mit dem Addon nichts ändert, bleib ich lieber bei einem neuen frischen Spiel.


----------



## Shrukan (16. September 2008)

ich hab sicherlich nicht mit WoW aufgehört um zum Zeitvertreib 2 Monate WAR zu zocken!
Das Addon wird einfach wieder das selbe Langweilige liefern. Neuen Content..


----------



## Ascían (16. September 2008)

Für mich sieht es danach aus:

*WoW Noobies, die erst mit oder nach BC angefangen haben:* Werden wohl zu einem Großteil WotLK ausprobieren, weil's ihr erstes AddOn ist. Und werden danach aufhören, wie die alte WoW-Classic Garde nach ein paar Monaten BC. Nur kommt diesmal nicht so viel an Neukunden nach, weil mehr Hype als damals um BC geht imho nicht.

*Leute, die aus anderen MMOs kommen:* Werden zu einem Großteil WAR weiterspielen, weil sie mit WotLK nichts am Hut haben. Die größte Gefahr für WAR bezogen auf baldige Neuerscheinungen geht meiner Meinung nach von Mines of Moria aus, da dieses AddOn im Gegensatz zu den Horrornachrichten über WotLK wohl richtig gut wird. Allerdings ist HdRO generell mit wenig PvP ausgestattet, wird also nicht soo viele abziehen.

Der größte Konkurrent von WAR wird WAR. Und zwar positiv wie negativ, versauen GOA oder Mythic in den besonders wichtigen Startmonaten etwas am Spiel, sind sie wohl eine große Menge Kunden los. Arbeiten sie dagegen fleissig daran bugs zu behen, die Animationen weiter zuz verbessern und das Balancing noch perfekter zu machen, danns ehe ich keinen grund mit WAR allzu schnell wieder aufzuhören. Es sei denn mir macht irgendwann PvP/RvR keinen Spaß mehr - aber dass Mythic zumindest im Aufbau einer Motivationspirale sehr erfahren ist, beweist die Langlebigkeit von DAoC.


----------



## Sorzzara (16. September 2008)

Seien wir ehrlich...das Addon kann gar nichts neues mehr bieten.
Winterlandschaft...hatten wir schon in WInterspring.
Bossencounter....auch nur wieder neuzusammenwürfelung bekannter Einzeltechniken schon vorhandener Bosse.
Neue Level, Items, Skills...die Zahen werden höher, dafür halten die Mobs mehr aus...nciht wirklich ne Änderung.
9 neue Mobklassen, die man nach wenigen tagen 80 mal umgefärbt zu oft gesehn hat.

Die einzige wirkliche Neuerung ist der Todesritter...mehr hat WotLK dem Spieler der nach was Neuem sucht nicht zu bieten. Und naja...da es SEHR VIELE Spieler gibt, die etwas neues in WotLK suchen werden, kannst du dir vorstellen, wieviele DKs es bald geben wird...wie lange bleibt die Neuerung da noch neu frage ich?


----------



## Alasken (16. September 2008)

wotlk wird wow noch schlechter machen als es sowieso mittlerweile schon ist ... die low lvl instanzen werden noch weniger besucht sein ... das twinken wird noch nerviger sein ... die neuen innis nach 1 monat noch langweiliger als die alten und das leveln von 70-80 ne reine tortur und questabgefarme ...


----------



## Drakenx (16. September 2008)

WotLK hab ich mir nie bestellt.

Die Erweiterung wird genauso langweilig werden, wie BC auch - nur noch schlimmer. Noch mehr LVL-Bots. PVP kannst vergessen.

Ich spiele WAR aus überzeugung. Es gefällt mir bis jetzt sehr gut.
Irgendwann kommt Diablo 3 - dann müsste ich mal überlegen, was ich dann zocke.

WoW stinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (16. September 2008)

Ich zock alles im wechseln (kann mir pro Monat immer nur max. 2 Spiele leisten), ausser Age of Conan, denn bisher reizte mich jedes neue MMORPG.

Warcraft wegen dem Raid-PvE Content (Ja, es gibt Leute, denen macht es einfach spaß. ÄPIX hin oder her is doch latte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Herr der Ringe wegen dem "Einfach mal so" spielen
Pirates of the bruning Sea wegen dem aussergewöhnlichen Setting (Sid Meiers Pirates lässt grüssen)
Guild Wars zwischendurch weil es manchmal für abwechslung sorgt, aber nichts kostet. (Wobei ich hier auch nur den Missions-Content gespielt habe)

WAR wird wohl den Platz des PvP-Games einnehmen. AoC hat es ja leider nicht geschafft zu überzeugen.


----------



## Predataurus (16. September 2008)

Ohje...
Soviel Überheblichkeit und Hype!
Meine Prognose: Das kann nicht gutgehen 

Ich hadere selbst noch mit mir, ob ichs gleich kaufen soll, oder erstmal abwarte, was die Comunity in 6 Wochen sagt, wenn die rosarote War-Brille abgelegt ist.
WOW macht mir immernoch Spaß und Zeit für beides hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## Dentus (16. September 2008)

Predataurus schrieb:


> Ohje...
> Soviel Überheblichkeit und Hype!
> Meine Prognose: Das kann nicht gutgehen
> 
> ...


Zumindest kann ich jetzt bestätigen, das der Hype gerechtfertigt WAR!


----------



## CloudConnected (16. September 2008)

Also ich werde auf jeden Fall kein WoW mehr zocken ob normal, mit BC oder mit WotLK.


----------



## Oggaman (16. September 2008)

Ich werds auf jedenfall weiter spielen UND vlt. auch noch WotLK nebenher.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber als lücken erstaz o.O? STEINIGT IHN! x) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG Oggaman



P.S. Sucht zufällig noch eine Gilde nen Blackorc der offensiv spielt also mit ner 2Hand-Waffe?
Meine Anfragen haben bis her leider nix ergeben :x

Wenn intresse bitte PN an mich


----------



## Gashat (16. September 2008)

leuts wenn ich schon wow weiter spielen wollt warum fängt ihr dann mot war an bleib doch bei eureck f.... wow wenn euch war schon net gefällt und flamet net hier so rum


----------



## Gashat (16. September 2008)

muss mivh verbessern wenn ihr


----------



## Dentus (16. September 2008)

Gashat schrieb:


> leuts wenn ich schon wow weiter spielen wollt warum fängt ihr dann mot war an bleib doch bei eureck f.... wow wenn euch war schon net gefällt und flamet net hier so rum


Was sagst du?


----------



## Krimdor (16. September 2008)

Ich hab null bock mehr auf wow immer das selbe andere nörgeln wegen des eq's rum und wieder andere sind arrogant wie noch was ,deshalb hab ich mich für WAR entschieden (auch weil ich eher der PvP'ler bin) und überhaupt hab schon die Tabletop-Figuren (Warhammer 40k) bemalt und in WAR kommt die At(h?)mosphäre besser rüber als bei quietschbuntecomicgrafikwowstyle°(^.^)°

So far : Noch 2 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit sagt zu Dentus: Denke ma des isn Akzent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so frei übersetzt : Leute wenn ihr sowieso WoW weiterzockt, warum fangt ihr dann mit War an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (16. September 2008)

Krimdor schrieb:


> in WAR kommt die At(h?)mosphäre besser rüber als bei quietschbuntecomicgrafikwowstyle°(^.^)°
> 
> So far : Noch 2 Tage
> 
> ...



Dicker, von wegen quitschkunterbuntercomicgrafik... Wart mal ab, WOTLK wird alles andere als bunt und kitschig. Richtig schön düster. Freu mich auch auf WOTLK. Meine Devise ist halt, wenn man ein MMORPG spielen kann, dann gehen auch zwei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, sogar Pizza mit Ananas drauf.


----------



## Aplizzier (16. September 2008)

hab inzwischen auch mit WoW aufgehört . Nicht weil es total kacke ist sondern weil ich es inziwschen auhc seit 2 1/2 jahren zocke. Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte w ürd ich mir WAR holen =) sieht nice aus


----------



## Pymonte (16. September 2008)

bia zur OB von WAR hatte ich noch mit nem Kumpel dir Vorstellung beides parallel zu zocken (also nach WotLK release), mit WAR im Vordergrund. Nun sind wir eher der Meinung das wir bis 13.11. warten und dann schauen wie die Stimmung ist. Bisher siehts eher so aus, das sich keiner von uns WotLK holt.

Finds zwar etwas Schade da mich der DK und der neue Conent schon interessieren, aber auf noch mehr farmen und langeweile nach 3 Monaten hab ich echt kein Bock


----------



## MF2888 (16. September 2008)

Macantosch schrieb:


> Hi Leute mal so frage wird war für euch nur so Lücken Ersatz bis Wotlk oder wollt ihr das intensiv zocken
> 
> ich selber habe daoc und wow gezockt wie blöder
> 
> ...




Also ich werd es sicherlich nur als Lückenfüller spielen, glaub nicht das mich War so lang begeistern kann wie WoW es tut.


----------



## Anthrazides (16. September 2008)

evilcore schrieb:


> Ich habe schon seit 5 (fünf(!!!!!)) Monaten kein WoW mehr gezockt..und... ich bereue nichts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ging mir genauso. Hab ein bisschen XBox (GTA IV; SC IV) gezockt und den Sommer genossen.
Jetzt mit dem miesen Herbstwetter und Winter kann ich auch wieder vor dem Rechner rumgammeln... wobei ich sicher oft genug Dienstag/Mittwochs in der Kneipe mit Kumpels Champions League glotzen werde.


----------



## Caelzara (16. September 2008)

Ich merk schon viele Experten in der Rund...

Zunächst einmal hatten es schon einige geschrieben, man kann WAR und WOW nur bedingt vergleichen, es handelt sich bei beiden um eine Online-Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...ansonsten hier und da Überschneidungen. Dieses "Boah dat hat WOW von den kopiert" kann man getrost weglassen, denn WAR ist das "später" rauskommende Spiel und ergo wäre es genauso unfair zu sagen, die haben sich auch das Nötigste mitabgeschaut.

Desweiteren sollte man die subjektiven Einschätzungen aufgrund des eigenen Umfeldes vermeiden. Aussagen wie "Die haben alle zu BC aufgehört", "alle meine Freunde" usw. usf. beschränken sich auf max. 10-50 Leute im Umfeld. Eine Verallgemeinerung ist deswegen nicht angebracht. Man schaue sich doch nur mal die Gilden an die sich verabschiedet haben! Inzwischen haben sich einige wiederzurückgemeldet (DnT ist wohl die Bekannteste, nur diesemal spielen sie Horde)

Es ist ein kommen und gehen. Wer mag soll WAR spielen und wer mag WOW. Ein ist sicher auch wenn einige meine Blizzard müsste handeln, so irren sie sich. Sie verlieren vlt. 1-2 Mio. im schlimmsten Fall, jedoch sind sie bei einem scheitern der Konkurrenz die erste Anlaufstelle und wenn nicht freut es mich für die WAR-Spieler, aber Blizzard weint sicherlich bei weiteren Projekten den 1-2 Mio. keine Träne nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (16. September 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Dicker, von wegen quitschkunterbuntercomicgrafik... Wart mal ab, WOTLK wird alles andere als bunt und kitschig. Richtig schön düster. Freu mich auch auf WOTLK. Meine Devise ist halt, wenn man ein MMORPG spielen kann, dann gehen auch zwei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, Dalaran = quitschbund, die Startgbiete sind grün und quitschbund bis auf die Tundra, die mal echt langweilig und öde aussieht. Das UD startgebiet ist für WoW maßstäbe düster, aber net so wie WAR. Das argument kam schon mit BC und WoW wird dennoch nie düster sein. Atmosphärisch sicherlich passend und nicht kitschig, aber düster niemals


----------



## Thedynamike (16. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Naja, Dalaran = quitschbund, die Startgbiete sind grün und quitschbund bis auf die Tundra, die mal echt langweilig und öde aussieht. Das UD startgebiet ist für WoW maßstäbe düster, aber net so wie WAR. Das argument kam schon mit BC und WoW wird dennoch nie düster sein. Atmosphärisch sicherlich passend und nicht kitschig, aber düster niemals



Welche Farbe soll Gras deiner Meinung nach sonst bekommen? Rot?


----------



## Draco1985 (16. September 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Welche Farbe soll Gras deiner Meinung nach sonst bekommen? Rot?



Wenn die Rede von Düsternis ist, wie wärs mit gelblich oder bräunlich (= vertrocknet)? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (16. September 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Welche Farbe soll Gras deiner Meinung nach sonst bekommen? Rot?



wenn ich meine Augen schließe ist WotLK auch düster... es geht nicht ums Gras, sondern auch um Himmel/Licht/Gebäude/Chars/Effekte/Bäume und allg. alle sehr helle, freundliche Texturen

Aber hey, gegen eine Wand reden bringt ja bekanntlich nichts


----------



## Shurycain (16. September 2008)

Macantosch schrieb:


> Hi Leute mal so frage wird war für euch nur so Lücken Ersatz bis Wotlk oder wollt ihr das intensiv zocken
> 
> ich selber habe daoc und wow gezockt wie blöder
> 
> ...





Steinigt ihn ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polllllllllle (16. September 2008)

Ich meinerseits finde das voll dämlich, da man dann das Geld für WAR unnötig raushaut. 
Zwar heißts mittlerweile dass WOTLK schon November rauskommt aber es wird 90%ig wieder so wie bei BC, also Schätze ich Januar als Release-Datum ein!

Ich werde am Freitag ENDGÜLTIG auf War umsteigen, da ich die Beta schon toll finde und ich WOTLK leider nicht mehr so interessant finde. Mein Account lief sowieso schon gestern wieder ab, und ich zahle nicht nochmal, also hab ich bis Donnerstag bzw. Freitag/Samstag mehr Zeit mal endlich wieder für mein RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

So far...


----------



## Skullzigg (16. September 2008)

ich steige auf WAr um und werde nie wieder WoW zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (16. September 2008)

Lohnt es sich überhaupt , WAR als Ersatz für Lich King, zu nehmen ??
Mein Spielelieferant gibt seit heute, den Liefertermin vom 11.11.08 an.
Also wegen den zwei Monaten Geld für WAR ausgeben um es nur als Übergang zu nutzen ??,
Muß ja jeder für sich wissen, ich würds nicht machen, aber ich wechsel ja eh ganz zu WAR, weil ich RVR Geil bin, und mit dem WoW End Content überhaupt nichts anfangen kann.
Für mich war WoW nur eine Übergangslösung, bis quassi DAoC 2 rauskommt, was es im Grunprinzip ja mit Warhammer macht.

Gruß


----------



## Niko78 (16. September 2008)

Ich finde man kann WoW und Warhammer überhaupt nicht miteinander vergleichen. Bei WoW liegt der Schwerpunkt doch immer noch bei PvE und bei Warhammer bei PvP bzw. RvR. Auf Zeit wird sich zeigen wieviele bei Warhammer endgültig bleiben denn für den Solospieler ist dort mal nichts zu holen und für den Ab-Und-Zu-Gamer wird auch nicht soviel drinn sein.


----------



## Marben (16. September 2008)

Also ich hab schon vor 2 Monaten beschlossen mit WoW aufzuhören, unabhängig von WAR!

Ich muss zugeben das ich gestern etwas enttäuscht war als ich mich zum ersten mal bei WAR eingeloggt habe. Viele Laggs, die Animationen waren nicht flüssig und von der Grafik habe ich mehr erwartet. Naja mach ich mal ein paar Quests, dann sehen wir weiter. Ich habe ein paar Klassen getestet und bin jetzt beim Magus hängen geblieben. 

Jetzt mit lvl 6 muss ich sagen, WAR gefällt mir immer besser! Spielspass ist definitiv vorhanden. Ich hoffe mal das die Bewegungen im Laufe der Zeit flüssiger werden. Bei WOW war anfangs auch nicht alles Top!

Ich werde auf jeden Fall am Ball bleiben.


----------



## Mirtaria (16. September 2008)

Also von WoW bin ich lange weg. Ansich war das Spiel gar nicht so schlecht. Leider hat es sich nur negativ "entwickelt". Alles versprochene, wie zB "Epische Schlachten", fehlte wir irgendwie. Als Ex-Daoc`ler hatte ich mir einfach mehr PvP erhofft. Habe wirklich ne Menge ausprobiert. Von Ultima bis WoW bis HDRO, AoC und alles was so dazwischen erschien. Letztendlich siegte W.A.R. Ein Spiel, welches mich endlich wieder ergriffen hat. Da brauch ich auch nichtmal eine realistische Grafik oder total neue Engine. 1. Tag Beta und PvP haben mich bereits überzeugt. WotLK ist nur leider eine weitere Itemrennerei. Mehr LvL, mehr Skillz, mehr Klassen,mehr Unausgeglichenheit. Keine neuen Grafiken, Aufwertungen. Einfach nichts neues, ganz grob formuliert.

Und zum Thema "alte und Spiele".

Das habe ich sogar schon spielen dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das war damals der Hammer! Gefolgt von den üblichen Sachen halt. Data,Atari,C64,Amiga,usw...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erzeugte so ein fantastisches Bild :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein heutiger Taschenrechner hatte mehr drauf, als das Teil :-)


----------



## HappyChaos (16. September 2008)

also,ja ich werd mit wow aufhören,da mir das ewige gefarme,das nie hinterherkommen und das langweilige raiden satt habe...(ja tut mir leid aber für normalsterbliche ist es kaum möglich,mal illidan killn zu können,ohne sich 4-5tage in der woche zeit zum raiden nehmen zu müssen,meiner sicht nach) war ist dagegen nicht so extrem zeitintensiv,selbst causal gamer können da was schaffen,da das spiel sehr balanced im pvp ist und das pve,PQ´s etc. spaß machen und es keine roxxor klassen gibt und das eq in war nicht eine sooo große rolle spielt...
und war macht einfach mehr spaß,da es eine abwechslung bietet...und wenn man bedenkt,das noch vieles gepatched wird,bugs,grafik evt.,neue spielinhalte,die klassen,die gestrichen wurden und und und...dann hör ich liebend gern mit wow auf und mach nicht das gleiche wie bei bc mit wotlk noch mal mit,sondern bleib bei war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lodac (16. September 2008)

Ich werd WoW inkl. WotLk weiterspielen, wenn ich es ruhig angehen lassen will. Will ich Krieg, dann spiele ich Warhammer Online.
Jedes Spiel hat seine Vorteile und wenn man von beiden für sich das herausnimmt was man gerne macht, dann ist doch ok ;-)


----------



## Shadøw !! (16. September 2008)

ich bin sowas von froh nicht mehr in Shattrath zu gammeln ...

ich werde nie wieder WoW spielen ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

JuuHuu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## i4uron (16. September 2008)

Ich hatte eigentlich vor WAR bis WotLK rauskommt zu zocken, doch nach jeder Stunde in der ich WAR zocke glaube ich nicht dass ich je zu WoW zurückkehre.


----------



## Rasvan (16. September 2008)

Also, WoW auch mit WtLK is langsam ausgelutscht. 
Klar, der Todesritter wäre mal was neues, aber mal ehrlich: sicher werden 80% sone Figur anfangen , da is kein Spielspass gegeben.

Warhammer is ausserdem eher was für die Spieler mit RL, also Jib etc. da reichts sicher, ähnlich wie damals bei DAoC, 2 Stunden zu spielen und man hat in gewisser Weise trotzdem seinen Spass.

WoW is derart zeitintensiv, frag mich immer , was die Kerle so arbeiten, oder wovon die so leben , sind ja nu nich alles Schüler in dem game.

Leider hab ich etwas  "Angst" , dass mein PC WAR nich ganz mitmacht, aber nunja, mal schauen. WoW is jedenfalls Geschichte.


----------



## Adds (16. September 2008)

Ich hab WAR auf der GC anspielen können und war eigentlich enttäuscht, aber die 4 Tage die ich die Beta zocken durfte haben mich dann doch überzeugt.
Am Donnerstag wirds auf alle Fälle mal gekauft und richtig gemütlich durchgetestet. Die ersten level machen schon Lust auf mehr und ich hoffe dass ändert sich nicht im Endgame. 

Ob es mich dann so sehr überzeugt dass ich auf Wotlk verzichte wird sich zeigen.

lg


----------



## Thunderace (16. September 2008)

Werde nach 3 Jahren WoW auch endlich aussteigen und mich auf W.A.R konzentrieren. Finde es nice

WOTLK hin oder her !!!

WAAAAGAAAHHH


----------



## Sicktongue (16. September 2008)

WoW Bye -
WAR Hi !

WoW war für mich nur Brücke bis "DAoC 2" kommt und das ist mit Warhammer jetzt sozusagen da.

Ich will nicht mehr den gleichen Raidcontent abgrasen, denn obwohl Blizzards PVE Design SEHR gut ist, wenn ich etwas ein paar mal gemacht habe wirds langweilig. PVP/RVR wird aber NIE langweilig denn lebende Spieler als Gegner haben eine fett höhere KI als gescriptete computer Bosse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar hat WoW auch PVP, aber die paar mini BGs da. Seit jahren die gleichen und 0 open world pvp. Haala ist ein Witz, leider!
Wenn WoW PVP nur annähernd einen Sinn hätte, wäre ich noch dabei, aber in WoW ist nach dem BG vor dem BG und es hat sich NICHTS geändert außer dein Killcounter und die Ehrenpunkte. 

In Warhammer kann man Gebiete verteidigen, einnehmen sowie Burgen einnehmen und für die eigene Gilde beanspruchen und ausbauen und die Szenarios haben viele neue Design Ideen die echt mal krachen. Allein Wrath of Kain mit den zwei Flaggen 10sec halten und dann die fette Explosion, ist zwar nicht das Rad neu erfunden, aber ein paar klitzernde Dinger dran gehängt und jetzt siehts einfach BLING BLING aus wenn das neue Rad vorbei rollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyrez (16. September 2008)

Nach 3+ Jahren WoW shice ich drauf und werde war bis zur Vergasung zocken bis Darkfall kommt und dan weiterschauen
Wenn ich ein wenig Abwechslung brauch hau ich einfach Ninja Gaiden2, Devil May Cry 4 oder das neue Star Wars in die 360 ...


----------



## Tyrez (16. September 2008)

.


----------



## Ghaash (16. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> 1. Diese Item Spirale mache ich nicht mit
> die itemspirale ist einer der motoren, die das spiel am laufen hält. solang man seinen char verbessern kann, spielt man weiter und hat spaß. wenn du bei WAR auf level40 bist und deinen PvP rang gefarmt hast sowie ein paarmal die gegnerische hauptstadt eingenommen hast, dann wars das. viel spaß mit dem gleichen öden equip in 3 jahren.
> 2. Die Grafik ist ja grottenhässlich
> also wenn du den stil meinst: da kann man nix machen. dem einen gefällt es realistisch, dem anderen abstrakt. was effekte angeht hat WAR aber keine chance.
> ...


----------



## sTereoType (16. September 2008)

schöner fullqoute hat aber leider null informationsgehalt da der verfasser des roten textes sich anscheinend nicht mit WAR auseinader gesetzt hat.


----------



## abszu (16. September 2008)

Mensch Ghaasch, das kannste doch nicht machen... lass die Leutz doch erstmal paar Wochen spielen, bevor du ihnen alle Illusionen raubst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghaash (16. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> schöner fullqoute hat aber leider null informationsgehalt da der verfasser des roten textes sich anscheinend nicht mit WAR auseinader gesetzt hat.



schöner kommentar hat aber leider keinen wert da der verfasser des textes leider kein einziges argument für seine behauptung geliefert hat.


----------



## sTereoType (16. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> schöner kommentar hat aber leider keinen wert da der verfasser des textes leider kein einziges argument für seine behauptung geliefert hat.


gegenargumente hab ich genug nur will ich sie alle nicht nochmal posten. such die ein paar threads raus, les sie durch und du hast deine argumente.
Aber anders. du wirst mir doch sicherlich deinen Ingame namen für WAR plus den entsprechenden Server nennen können unter den ich dich erreichen kann ,nicht?


----------



## Moonstrider (17. September 2008)

Ghaasch, scheint so ein typischer"Schaut mal wie  toll WOW ist und wie mieserabel WAR"-Schreibling zu sein der sich irgendwie vom Threadthema abgewandt hat.  Keiner hier will dir dein geliebtes Warcraft hier schlecht machen. Sei doch froh um Konkurrenz, so muss sich Blizz auch mal wieder ins Zeug legen. Freu dich auf den Release wenn 20.000 Todesritter in den ersten Tagen das Startgebiet füllen so das man keine Landschaft mehr sieht und sich für nen Mob 8 Stunden anstellen darf.^^

Es ging um die Frage ob WAR der Lückenfüller wird bis WotLK erscheint?

Und wenn sich Leute das Spiel nur als Lückenfüller kaufen, ein paar bleiben bestimmt hängen und drehen WOW den Rücken zu, andere spielen WAR bis Lv. 10 und denken "so ein Müll".
So gesehen gibt es nun immerhin eine ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz zu WOW. Ähnliche Spielmechanik aber auf andere Ziele ausgelegt.

Wer raiden, stundenlang Ruf farmen, Essenzen farmen, Marken farmen, Tier-Marken farmen will und dabei stundenlang in die selben Instanzen und Gebiete will soll zu WOW gehen/bleiben

Wer stundenlang RVR und PVP will soll sich bei WAR austoben.


----------



## Ohties (17. September 2008)

Moonstrider schrieb:


> Ghaasch, scheint so ein typischer"Schaut mal wie  toll WOW ist und wie mieserabel WAR"-Schreibling zu sein der sich irgendwie vom Threadthema abgewandt hat.  Keiner hier will dir dein geliebtes Warcraft hier schlecht machen. Sei doch froh um Konkurrenz, so muss sich Blizz auch mal wieder ins Zeug legen. Freu dich auf den Release wenn 20.000 Todesritter in den ersten Tagen das Startgebiet füllen so das man keine Landschaft mehr sieht und sich für nen Mob 8 Stunden anstellen darf.^^
> 
> Es ging um die Frage ob WAR der Lückenfüller wird bis WotLK erscheint?
> 
> ...


hätte es nicht besser schreiben können.

und wie war das noch mal mit: war is gerade erst draußen, wow schon sehr lang? den faktor sollte man schon mal mit einbeziehen oder von wow reden, als es gerade erst rauskam.


----------



## Disasterio (17. September 2008)

Naja... War ist halt ein eigenes Spiel, wer nur auf Wotlk wartet spielt kein War sondern farmt Gold.


----------



## Ghaash (17. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> gegenargumente hab ich genug nur will ich sie alle nicht nochmal posten. such die ein paar threads raus, les sie durch und du hast deine argumente.
> Aber anders. du wirst mir doch sicherlich deinen Ingame namen für WAR plus den entsprechenden Server nennen können unter den ich dich erreichen kann ,nicht?



wenn du meinen post gelesen hättest bevor du schreibst dass alles gepostete blödsinn ist, dann wüsstest du, dass ich keine WAR account habe sondern noch abwarte wie sich sowohl WAR als auch WOTLK entwickeln. (abgesehn davon steht ein neuer rechner noch aus, ohne den das spielen nicht auf angestrebtem niveau möglich ist)
die frage ist natürlich, warum du mich ingame erreichen willst, wenn du auch einfach so kontakt aufnehmen kannst.

übrigens "such dir ein paar threads raus und such dir die argumente" lockt heutzutage keinen mehr hinterm ofen vor. entweder du präsentierst deine fakten oder du duckst dich und bist ruhig.
das was du vorgeschlagen hast, hab ich naemlich die letzten wochen gemacht. informationen gesammelt und verglichen.
was dabei rausgekommen ist, ist obiger fullquote.


----------



## sTereoType (17. September 2008)

@ ghaash
mir ist durchaus bewusst das du keinen acc hast udn mit dieser rhetorischen frage habe ich dir jegwede basis für deine argumente genommen, denn es untermauert das du eben nichts selbst gesehen /erlebt hast in WAR
_"also die klassen heissen zwar anders, aber im prizip ist es doch das gleiche. schau dir mal die 4 tankklassen an. da kriegt man innerhalb der talentbäume in WoW größere unterschiede hin."_
das bezweifel ich sehr stark. der blackorc spielt sich definitiv anders als der chosen und umgekehrt auf orderseite. und die vielfalt in wow existiert lediglich für dich , die du aber auch aufgibst um mal zu nem raid mitgenommen zu werden oder arena. dennd ann hast du nur DIE eine skillung.
im gegensatz zu dir hab ich auch wow gespielt und weiß das es so ist. stell doch einfach mal deine individualisierte skillung ins wow-forum. mal gucken wie viele  "noobs" und "l2p" du bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: und informationen hast du sicherlich nicht gesammelt sonst hättest du gemerkt das (fast)alle deine argumente widerlegt wurden. ein paar bestimmt auch von mir.
       aber beobachte WAR ruhig. ich hoffe zu mehr kommt es bei dir auch nicht


----------



## Macantosch (17. September 2008)

wb alle 


also Jetzt muss euch sagen ist mir leicht gefallen wow Wotlk zu stornieren 

^^ 

danke euch für eure Meinungen 

mein größtes brob war, ich war 1 Stunde vor der Charakter wal, könnte mich nicht entscheiden was ich zocke alles einfach bloß geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS alle Flamer 

Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten


----------



## Azure_kite (17. September 2008)

ach gaash du hast auch Teilweise keine Ahnung, was sagt schon das levelcap 40 aus, die ep pro lvl sind später teilweise richtig groß( in der cb gesehen), da dauerts schon ne weile. Außerdem, wer braucht schon ausgefeilte berufe?, Ich bin jetzt nich so der Fan von Berufen.ok, WoW hat massig dungeons, aber darauf kann ich echt gut Verzichten, da es vorallem später eh schwierig ist Gruppen zu finden, dauert teilweiße lang, und man ist gebunden, für casualspieler nich so ideal finde ich, der ersatz is mehr oder weniger die pqs, die das sehr gut wett machen.Flugmounts braucht man meiner Meinung nach eh nicht in War und das die jeweiligen gebiete instanziert sind ind ich eh nich so schlimm, weil man auch so ne doch recht große welt hat und Außerdem entlastet das die Inet verbindung etwas.

Das offene PVP in War ist ein ganz anderes als in Wow, in Wow gibts ja keine richtigen open pvp shclachten, wie es bei war sein wird.Arenen, braucht man auch net unbedingt in War und in Wow wurdens auch nur eingeführt weil das restliche pvp langsam langweilig wurde und man was neues gebraucht hat. Serverübergreifende Battlegrounds wurden auch nur deswegen geschaffen, weils ein starkes Allianz/Hordegefälle gab auf manchen Servern und man die Wartezeiten verkürzen wollte. Außerdem denke ich wird man das lange machen es gibt 80 PvP ruf ränge die wircklich lange dauern zu erspielen und jede menge gute zusätzliche sachen bieten.

Bei den Möglichkeiten zu skillen muss ich auch widersprechen, es gibt sehr viele möglichkeiten und was mind. genauso wichtig ist: Alle Sachen sind Nützlich, nicht wie bei Wow wo es skills gibt die fast nie einer braucht, oder nur in ganz speziellen momenten, aber sonst unnütz sind, somit beschränkt sich das system letztendlich auch wieder in einer gewissen art und weise, nur es sieht halt voller aus.

Die Animationen sind teilweise wircklich nicht berauschend, aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch? 

Dasr Armory braucht man auch nicht, da es eh nur zum Schwanzvergleich dient und die nötigen Vergleiche kann man woanders auch herholen.

Also zur Koordination einer gruppe, das muss man später in den Städtekämpfen, auch gut können, aber eben nicht erst beim boss sondern schon vorher, weil schließlich muss da auch jeder wissen wo er zu stehen hat und worauf er zu achten hat, mit wildem rumgebolze kommt man da auch nicht weit, schließlich gibts ja auch noch ne denkende andere seite, die sich auf deine aktionen einstellen kann, im gegensatz zu bosskämpen in wow.
Bei Wow gibt es auch durchgehend bosse bis in hohe lvl die man häufig auch nur zergen braucht, es sind Außnahmen das man nicht zergen kann/muss, erst im High end bereich ist dies wircklich nicht mehr der fall.

Außerdem sind die kommenden Achievments in wotlk nicht vergleichbar zum wälzer, da der wälzer mehr bietet als nur freischaltbare titel.

Wenn ein Spiel lange ohne Erweiterungen auskommt is das doch ein gutes Zeichen, denn es muss ja dann auch viel Spaß machen, dies war halt bei Wow über längere sicht nicht der Fall, weil die topgilden schon lange durchsind, während die Normalos gar nicht dazu in den genuss kommt von bestimmten teilen, lediglich die Mittelgruppe hätte etwas mehr davon, weil die zwar alle erreichen, aber nicht so schnell, aber irgendwann ist das auch zu ende, währendman bei war länger Spaß macht, vorallem es kann jeder in den Genuß kommen egal wie lang er spielt.

ich hab jetzt war schon eine zeit lang gespielt( war auch in der cb) und ich muss sagen es ist motivierend und biss ich wircklich alles hab dauert es sicherlich einige Zeit. Also mir machts Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (17. September 2008)

> 1. Diese Item Spirale mache ich nicht mit
> die itemspirale ist einer der motoren, die das spiel am laufen hält. solang man seinen char verbessern kann, spielt man weiter und hat spaß. wenn du bei WAR auf level40 bist und deinen PvP rang gefarmt hast sowie ein paarmal die gegnerische hauptstadt eingenommen hast, dann wars das. viel spaß mit dem gleichen öden equip in 3 jahren.



Bei dem Satz musst ich schon lachen. RR 80 mach das mal so schnell, da brauch ich länger für als nen neuen Char von 0 auf 80 zu zocken und mit sehr gutem Raid Equip auszustatten. Und das 3 Jahre 'Argument' ist auch toll. WoW wäre nach 1nem Jahr schon tot, wenn nicht Conent nachgeleifert werden würde. Das geht auhc bei WAR. Es werden erst mal kostenlos noch 4 Hauptstädte und vermutlich die restlichen Klassen kommen, dann gibt es in Warhammer ca 12 Rassen. Im Spiel sind derzeit 6. Instanzen, Gebiete und Content (auch Raidcontent wie in DAoC) können noch kommen. Und du sagtst von vorneherein, das es am Content mangelt? World of Farm/Lamecraft fällt doch nix neues ein. Achievements, damit man nochmal was zum farmen hat. Nochmal Rufgegrinde, nochmal Itemgschranze und en Open BG das ansatzweise an nen schlechten Keepfight von WAR rankommt und immer von einer Seite dominiert wird. Oh ja, man sieht echt wie WoW mit jedem Addon die Messlatte nach obenlegt *ironie*


----------



## Exo1337 (17. September 2008)

@sTereoType: Tu dir den Stress am besten nich an, hat eh keinen Sinn...Selbst wenn der Troll hier irgendwann keine Lust mehr aufs posten hat, der nächste kommt bestimmt (leider sehr bald).


----------



## euroxfighter (17. September 2008)

Ich denke er spielt unter anderem darauf an, dass es in WAR eben DOCH Auswirkungen hat, wenn du im RVR gewinnst/verlierst... Das ist einer der großen Unterschiede zu WoW....

Mein derzeitiges Fazit nach jetzt 9 Leveln (und ObenBeta) WAR und nem halben Jahr WoW (viertel Jahr WoW "1" - viertel Jahr "BC")

WoW für PVE-Spieler
WAR für PVP-Spieler


Feddich is... Keiner muss sich streiten, jeder is froh und jetz tanzen wir alle noch unsere Namen und ham uns wieder lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (17. September 2008)

euroxfighter schrieb:


> Ich denke er spielt unter anderem darauf an, dass es in WAR eben DOCH Auswirkungen hat, wenn du im RVR gewinnst/verlierst... Das ist einer der großen Unterschiede zu WoW....
> 
> Mein derzeitiges Fazit nach jetzt 9 Leveln (und ObenBeta) WAR und nem halben Jahr WoW (viertel Jahr WoW "1" - viertel Jahr "BC")
> 
> ...



Da setz ich einfach mal ein /signed runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einigen WoW-Bois scheint der Allerwerteste ja mittlerweile ganz schön auf Grundeis zu gehen, wenn man sich hier die Posts durchliest.


----------



## sybarith (17. September 2008)

ich finde es immerwieder witzig, wenn leute mit dieser lustigen argumentation kommen, das es eine itemspirale geben muß bzw. diese ja soooooo wichtig ist. komisch DAoC hat sie nicht und läuft nach so langer zeit immernoch, in guild wars gibt es diese itemspirale auch nicht, seit dem erstrelease gibt es nru schwerter mit 22 damage das ist acuh heute noch so und es wird immernoch sehr oft gespielt. 

eine itemsprirale ist nicht wichtig, wenn der rest des spiels auch so ausgelegt ist, das es genug andere schwerpunkte gibt. aber einige leute, die auch bereichen kommen, in denen es nur um items und nichts anderes geht, werden das wohl nie verstehen.


----------



## Draco1985 (17. September 2008)

@Ghaash: Nimm mal bitte deine WoW-Fanbrille ab. Einiges von dem was du geschrieben hast ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Fangen wir mal ganz oben an:

_"die itemspirale ist einer der motoren, die das spiel am laufen hält. solang man seinen char verbessern kann, spielt man weiter und hat spaß. wenn du bei WAR auf level40 bist und deinen PvP rang gefarmt hast sowie ein paarmal die gegnerische hauptstadt eingenommen hast, dann wars das. viel spaß mit dem gleichen öden equip in 3 jahren."_

- Unterstellung. Wenn DU in einem Spiel nichts anderes haben willst als Equip muss das nicht für andere Spieler gelten. Die Motivation des RvR von WAR (auch ohne neue Items) ist Einfluss auf die Spielwelt nehmen zu können. Etwas das, ich muss das jetzt mal mit spöttischem Seitenblick erwähnen, Blizz in knapp vier Jahren nicht hinbekommen hat.

_"also wenn du den stil meinst: da kann man nix machen. dem einen gefällt es realistisch, dem anderen abstrakt. was effekte angeht hat WAR aber keine chance."_

- Falsch. Die Charaktermodelle in WoW sind kantiger (weniger Polygone) als in WAR und die Texturen deutlich geringer aufgelöst und detailärmer. Das hat nichts mit dem RTL2-Nachmittags-Anime-Stil zu tun den WoW mangels besseren Fähigkeiten der Grafiker pflegt.

_"oO- also wenn wotlk nichts neues bringt, dann hat WAR von vornherein nichts neues zu bieten. was ist denn bei dir "neu"?"_

- LichKing bringt nichts was es nicht irgendwo anders oder in WoW schonmal gegeben hätte. Wogegen allermindestens die Public Quests in WAR einzigartig sind und eine Idee, die durchaus das Potenzial hat, instanzierte Dungeons abzulösen. Keine Probleme mehr mit Gruppensuche und so, du verstehst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_"man wird nur für viel spielen belohnt und kann sich von anderen abheben."_

- Richtig. Man wird für VIEL spielen belohnt, nicht für GUT spielen. Meiner Meinung nach das Dämlichste was Blizz überhaupt machen konnte. Das System mit Itemisation macht keinen Sinn mehr wenn man keine Leistung erbringen muss um dranzukommen. Dann lieber das Konzept von vornherein Casual-Kompatibel machen wie WAR.

_"leider waren die entwickler nicht so fleißig auch die letzten neuerungen in WAR einzubauen. ich sag nur "itemankleide" oder "linken von items im chat" oder sonstige nette dinge die WoW später implementiert hat."_

- Wenn alle Items auf bestimmte Klassen zugeschnitten sind, wozu soll man dann seine Items im Chat verlinken können? Um damit angeben zu können wie in WoW? Danke, ich persönlich verzichte gerne.

_"+ serverübergreifende battlegrounds (frischer wind im kampfgeschehen, anstatt nach 2jahre immer nur auf die gleichen fratzen zu stoßen)"_

- Aha. Die Entwickler von WAR sollten sich also deiner Meinung nach ihr eigenes Konzept kaputt machen, indem sie Spieler von Server X und die Kämpfe um Server Y eingreifen lassen? Denk da nochmal scharf drüber nach...

_"+ armory"_

- Das nennst du als Feature? Armory-Flames, anyone? Danke, aber Nein Danke.

_"+ breite auswahl an tragbaren gegenständen pro klasse"_

- ergänze um: "Streiterei um Loot ist vorprogrammiert".

_"+ fein verästeltes talentbaumsystem für feintuning-spaß"_

- Wird irgendwie sinnlos, wenn für PvE-Raids oder Arena dann eine bestimmte Skillung verlangt wird, oder? Hat sich was mit "Feintuning".

_"+ daily quests für PvE unterhaltung jenseits der quest-grenze"_

- Daily-Quests? Unterhaltung? *Lach* Moment mal... Wie, das war ernst gemeint? In dem Fall: Mein herzliches Beileid...

_"also die klassen heissen zwar anders, aber im prizip ist es doch das gleiche. schau dir mal die 4 tankklassen an. da kriegt man innerhalb der talentbäume in WoW größere unterschiede hin."_

- In WoW gibt es effektiv pro Klasse EINE Art des Tankens. Der Skilltree ändert nichts an der Art, WIE die Klasse tankt, nur an Boni darauf. Also frage ich mich, was der Skilltree mit der Auswahl an Tankklassen in WAR zu tun haben soll.

_"ganz nett, aber wenn Wotlk mit den achievements kommt, dann bleibt davon nichts mehr übrig als ein erweitertes questlog. dafür dass bei WAR eh keiner mehr quests liest sondern nur von rot markiertem gebiet zu rot markiertem gebiet läuft, eine feine sache."_

- Wie eingangs schon gesagt, nicht von dir auf andere schließen. Ich hab mich in WoW einen Dreck um die Questtexte geschert, in WAR lese ich jeden einzelnen begeistert mit. Mag daran liegen dass die Welt von Warcraft einfach nicht so gut ausgearbeitet ist und daher keine so große Faszination aufkommen kann.

_"+ keine allrounderklassen aka heal/shadow priest, fury/protection warrior, feral/boomkin/tank/heal druid, etc. jede klasse kann zwar im pve genug schaden machen um durch zu kommen, aber ein tank bleibt immer ein tank und ein zelot immer ein heiler, egal wie sie speccen"_

- Und genau soll es auch sein. Sonst kommt es dazu, dass auch die Tank- und Heilerklassen nur Damage fahren, wie in WoW. Wenn keiner alles kann und auf den anderen angewiesen ist dann motiviert das zum Gruppenspiel, was in WoW immer weniger vertreten ist.

_"+ instanzierte gebiete anstatt einer zusammenhängenden welt => ladescreens etc."_

- Tschuldigung, aber als ich das letzte Mal WoW gespielt hatte, konnte man auch nicht von den östlichen Königreichen nach Kalimdor rüberschwimmen. Hat sich das geändert? Die Gebiete der einzelnen Paarungen in WAR sind geographisch einfach zu weit voneinander entfernt, um da "einfach mal" hinzulaufen. Genau wie die Ö. Königreiche und Kalimdor.

_"+ keine 1on1 klassenbalance im pvp"_

- Und wer braucht die? Die Chance dass sich zwei einzelne Spieler im RvR treffen ist so gering, dass sich das Balancieren dieser Extremfälle nicht auszahlt. Begegnungen finden grundsätzlich in Gruppen statt, wo sich die Vor- und Nachteile der Klassen gegenseitig aufheben. Es gibt in WAR keine Duelle wie in WoW (wo übrigens auch keine 1vs1-Balance existiert oder angestrebt wird), also kommt 1vs1 schlichtweg nnicht zum Tragen.

_"warte du mal ab bis du 5monate lang dein großes alterac valley gezerge gemacht hast. und nichts anderes, dann am levelcap gibt es in WAR nichts mehr was einen länger als einen tag beschäftigen könnte."_

- Diese Aussage zeigt mal wieder deutlich welche Art Spieler du bist. Nämlich der, der als Motivation nur das annimmt, was er sich an den eigenen Charakter pinnen kann - Items in jeglicher Couleur. Die Motivation des Endgame-RvRs? Die sich ständig verschiebende Schlachtlinie. Ja, es ist immer dieselbe Schlachtlinie, dieselben Gebiete, aber die Schlachten werden niemals dieselben sein. Und darum geht es. Nicht darum anderen Spielern zu zeigen was für ein toller Hecht man ist und sein eigenes Ego aufzublasen.

_"und nein, ein gescriptetes ergeinis, aka einen festen ablauf zu bezwingen aka meistern ist sicher keine große kunst. deswegen ist das tanzen einer choreographie auch keine kunst und das spielen eines musikinstruments nach noten ebenfalls nicht. auch das schauspielern ist nichts anderes als das wiederholen eines vorgegebenen scripts. meine fresse..."_

- Nette Beispiele die du da bringst, aber die hinken dummerweise. Weil sie alle sich nicht auf das Drücken von ein paar Tasten beschränken.

Ich bin jetzt weiß Gott kein PvE-Feind in WoW gewesen, aber die "Schwierigkeit" der Bossencounter liegt nur darin, dass die Spieler zu blöd sind eine Taktik einzuhalten die man ihnen wiederholt vorgekaut hat. Bosse können einen nicht überraschen. Es gibt kein "Ups, das hab ich jetzt aber nicht erwartet, Sorry für den Wipe!". Wenn es Probleme gibt, dann liegt das nur daran, dass die Spieler nicht in der Lage sind etwas durchzuziehen, worauf du einen durchschnittlich intelligenten Schimpansen dressieren kannst.


----------



## Tyranei (17. September 2008)

Ich als wow spieler werde das addon Wotlk anzocken aber wenns nix ist (was ich sehr befürchte) werde ich bei War bleiben


----------



## everblue (17. September 2008)

Was hat War mit Wotlk zu tun ?

Wieso War nur bis Wotlk kommt ?

Wer WOW spielen will spielt WOW.
Wer WAR spielen will spielt WAR.
.....
Wer The Sims spielen will spielt the Sims.

usw.

@TE schwimmst du mit der Welle und willst das spielen was die Mehrheit spielen?
Geht es dir sowie vielen anderen überhaupt noch um Inhalt und darum ein Spiel zu spielen, das Spass macht ?


Liegst daran, dass WOW soviele spielen ? 

Wenn ja:
Macht es weniger Spass ein Spiel zu spielen, wenn es nur 300000 Spieler zoggen ?

Oder anders herum, macht es mehr Spass wenn 10 Mio. zoggen ? Wenn ja wieso ?

Ist es nicht so, dass keine 10 Mio. auf einen Server passen und dein Server mit (zB.) max. 100000 voll ist ?
Ist es nicht so, dass du größteils dein Spiel auf 2-3 Servern verbringst ?
Ist es nicht so, dass du dann (zB.) max. 300000  Spielern begegnest ?
Reichen dann nicht  300000 Spieler aus, damit du Spass am Spiel hast ?

Wenn nein:

Wieso die Frage: War nur bis Wotlk kommt ?


----------



## sTereoType (17. September 2008)

schön geschrieben draco.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghaash (17. September 2008)

sybarith schrieb:


> ich finde es immerwieder witzig, wenn leute mit dieser lustigen argumentation kommen, das es eine itemspirale geben muß bzw. diese ja soooooo wichtig ist. komisch DAoC hat sie nicht und läuft nach so langer zeit immernoch, in guild wars gibt es diese itemspirale auch nicht, seit dem erstrelease gibt es nru schwerter mit 22 damage das ist acuh heute noch so und es wird immernoch sehr oft gespielt.



deswegen wird DAoC auch noch von satten 50k leuten gespielt, richtig? weil es einfach für die mehrheit der spieler völlig in ordnung ist, wenn die charakterentwicklung nach nem halben jahr spielen vorbei ist.
tetris wird nach 23 auch noch gespielt... also scheint pvp ja nicht so wichtig zu sein..
was ihr für argumentationen drauf habt ist unglaublich.




> im gegensatz zu dir hab ich auch wow gespielt und weiß das es so ist.


du bestätigst immer wieder meine annahme, dass du meinen post überhaupt nicht gelesen hast. warum weiter mit dir reden wenn du eh nicht zuhörst sondern nur in deiner fanboy-welt lebst.




> "also die klassen heissen zwar anders, aber im prizip ist es doch das gleiche. schau dir mal die 4 tankklassen an. da kriegt man innerhalb der talentbäume in WoW größere unterschiede hin."
> das bezweifel ich sehr stark. der blackorc spielt sich definitiv anders als der chosen und umgekehrt auf orderseite.



"talentbäume" der 4 tankklasen

offensiven Kampfstil und den Einsatz von zweihändigen Waffen konzentriert.
defensiven Kampfstil und den Einsatz eines Schildes konzentriert.
Tzeentch Segen in Auren zu kanalisieren.

das sind die vom chosen. und genauso sehen die der anderen 3 auch aus.. nur heissen sie anderes.

die ultimate morale fähigkeiten sind

AOE schaden
AOE schutz/absorb und positiver effekt
AOE schaden und buff/dispel

bei allen 4 klassen jeweils für ihre masteries.

sonstige fähigkeiten die alle 4 tankklassen identisch haben:

demoralisierender schlag
schildwall
waffe werfen
bewachen
stellung halten
zielgerichteter angriff
verärgern
herausforderung des champions
moloch
ausmerzen
herausforderung
ablenkendes gebrüll
bedrohung
tadellose verteidigung

und das sind nur die haargenau gleichen spells.
sehr viele der restlichen spells haben nur nen anderen namen und an den zahlen wurde etwas gedreht... aber im prinzip der gleiche effekt.

das ist alles schön und gut.. aber stellt es bitte nich so dar als ob man hier 4 völlig verschiedene arten zu tanken vorgesetzt kriegt.

es ging lediglich um der vergleich der klassenanzahl. ihr rechnet ja bei WoW den holy- und shadowpriest auch nicht als 2 verschiedene klassen (und dort gibt es definitiv größere unterschiede als zwischen den 4 tankklassen oder unter den mastery-bäumen innerhalb der klasse)


----------



## Tyranei (17. September 2008)

Klar WOW und WAR haben wenig gemeinsam aber man muss mal so sehen bei wievielen ist die Luft raus bei WoW und War kommt im richtigen moment allerdings hoffen wir ja auch das sich mit Wotlk einiges ändert (zum guten) kk viele denken und vermuten das es nix wird. Aber Hoffnung darf es ja geben also find ich die Frage nicht mal so doof.
Ich sag nur zwei MMORGS gleichzeitig zocken geht net darum freu ich mich jetzt erst mal auf war dann auf wotlk und am schluss auf die Frage welches mach ich weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (17. September 2008)

stimmt du hast recht. der chosen spielt sich wie der blackorc da der chosen ja auch seine fähigkeiten aufeinander aufbauen muss.
dann sag mir doch auch mal bitte woran du fest machst das ich deinen post nicht gelesen habe?
im übrigen zocken gw ca. 2mio spieler und das bestimmt nicht wegen der itemspirale.
das leute denken man benötige eine itemspirale um ein spiel motivirend zu machen erstaunt mich immer wieder. das beste beispiel hast du selbst gebracht: Tetris. oder hast du immer weiter gepielt weil du ein upgrade für den L-block zum O-block wolltest?
Ghaash deine Argumentation ist einfach lachhaft. du kannst nicht mal konkrete beispiele nennen ohne das man dir beweisen kann das es nicht so ist.


----------



## Ascían (17. September 2008)

Eigentlich sollte man den Fred sterben lassen. 
Die WoW-Flamer wollen alle WAR-Ketzer bekehren, und die WAR-Spieler versuchen Fanatismus mit Argumenten zu begegnen - das ist 'ne programmierte Endlosschleife.


----------



## Rakanisha (17. September 2008)

Also ich wer vorerst mal WAR zocken. Wenn's mir nicht gefallen sollen werd ich aufhören (aber ich glaube das wird nicht passieren wenns so weiter geht). WoW ist bei mir geschichte.


----------



## Immondys (17. September 2008)

Keine Lust und keine Zeit mehr auf Instanzen = PVE = WoW. Immer noch ein gutes Spiel, das ich lange genug gespielt habe aber es wird mal Zeit auf neues. Ich bleibe bei WAR.


----------



## Ghaash (17. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wenn es Probleme gibt, dann liegt das nur daran, dass die Spieler nicht in der Lage sind etwas durchzuziehen, worauf du einen durchschnittlich intelligenten Schimpansen dressieren kannst.



dann wünsche ich viel spaß bei epischen rvr schlachten mit durchschnittlich intelligenten schimpansen. wer sich in wow über beschränkte randomgroups im PvE und PvP aufgeregt hat, kann sich schonmal auf eine riesige horde freuen, die dumpf aufeinander ein prügelt. mit dem gleichen sinn für intelligente manöver und gruppenspiel wie man es aus dem alterac valley kennt.


----------



## voorhees jason (17. September 2008)

OK Hallo erstma

Gleich vorweg ich liebe ORKS

Also ich spiel WOW (Orks gefallen mir (bitte keine flames) in wow besser))seit relesease hab nu WAR angespielt und naja ...

Ich liebe GW(Gamesworkshop Orkarmee) gleich vorweg u ich finde WAR geil u ich muss es sagen ich liebe bisher alles was Blizzard gemacht hat (wc 1+2+3+wow spricht alles was mittelalter anlangt) aba ich muss sagen ich spiel wotlk garantiert an aber bei mir kommt es auf das endgame bei war an wenn mich das fesselt hat mich EA; obwohl ich sie hasse (ok mittlerweile is eh Blizzard mit activision konurenzfähig aba egal) !!!


zum abschluss WAAAGH für alle u so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyranei (17. September 2008)

Ich denke das War und WOW geschreie ist nur von den Kiddys und Fanboys so extrem gibt denk ich genügend die beide Spiele richtig unabhänig sehen und diese auch so behandeln. Von den Leuten die ihr spiel imo verteidigen hört man ja imo das WoW schon immer bugfrei lief (klar gab ja nie Serverabstürze und nie Mobs die man nicht töten konnte.) Und WAR ist Coming schreiben meiner Meinung nach die Leute die unzufrieden mit WoW waren bei den meisten bezweifele ich das sie die Beta gespielt hatten. Also ich find man sollte diesen zwist endlich ruhen lassen wobei das egal ist da ich denke das die meisten von euch das eh egal ist und nur die Fraktion ich muss in die Schule das Thema so puscht ^^


----------



## sTereoType (17. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> dann wünsche ich viel spaß bei epischen rvr schlachten mit durchschnittlich intelligenten schimpansen. wer sich in wow über beschränkte randomgroups im PvE und PvP aufgeregt hat, kann sich schonmal auf eine riesige horde freuen, die dumpf aufeinander ein prügelt. mit dem gleichen sinn für intelligente manöver und gruppenspiel wie man es aus dem alterac valley kennt.


weil ich ja auch als mitglied einer gilde in WAR (was man auch wirklich als gilde und zusammengehörige Gruppe betrachten kann in WAR) mir auch eine rnd gruppe für epische RvR-Schlachten suche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon bei DaoC gab es organisierte RvR-Gruppen und Gilden. warum sollte das jetzt anders sein?


----------



## Ghaash (17. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> stimmt du hast recht. der chosen spielt sich wie der blackorc da der chosen ja auch seine fähigkeiten aufeinander aufbauen muss.
> dann sag mir doch auch mal bitte woran du fest machst das ich deinen post nicht gelesen habe?
> im übrigen zocken gw ca. 2mio spieler und das bestimmt nicht wegen der itemspirale.
> das leute denken man benötige eine itemspirale um ein spiel motivirend zu machen erstaunt mich immer wieder. das beste beispiel hast du selbst gebracht: Tetris. oder hast du immer weiter gepielt weil du ein upgrade für den L-block zum O-block wolltest?



du checkst schon überhaupt nicht mehr worum es geht. du stehst einen zentimeter vor der tafel und willst mir sagen wo ich am anderen ende deines blickfeldes einen fehler gemacht habe.

es ging darum, dass der poster dessen text ich gequotet hatte, gesagt hat, dass es in WAR 20 einzigartige klassen gibt und bei wow nur 10.

MEINE argumentation war, dass die 4 tankklassen in WAR nicht soweit auseinander liegen, dass ich sie als 4 verschiedene klassen bezeichnen würde, wenn man im gegenzug bei WoW den feral und healdruid nicht auch als 2 verschiedene klassen bezeichnet. die skilltrees der meisten WoW klassen wären bei WAR schon eine neue klasse, während die masteries bei WAR kaum eine maßgebliche änderung des charakters bedingen.


woran ich fest mache, das du meinen post nicht gelesen hast, habe ich für dich EXTRA in der zeile drüber gequotet. da dir das nicht klar wurde, hast du ihn also wirklich nicht aufmerksam gelesen.

ja guildwars mit einem mmo zu vergleichen ist auch sehr sinnvoll. 
travian spielen auch 30mio und es ist trotzdem ein drecksspiel.
womit willst du mit dieser argumentation hin?
ein MMO lebt von unendlichem content und unendlicher charakterentwicklung. wenn man ans ende kommt, ist der spaß vorbei. und eine itemspirale ist ein sehr probates mittel dieses endlosspiel herbeizuführen.
pvp kann auch so ein mittel sein, aber nicht von alleine. pvp muss etwas bringen. sei es ein ranking der eigenen siege, einen itemfortschritt a la pvp-gear seasons oder sonst irgendeine karotte die man vor sich hat.
irgendwann wird das schönste pvp langweilig wenn man den charakter nicht "stärker" machen kann oder neue/andere herausforderungen erhält.



> Ghaash deine Argumentation ist einfach lachhaft. du kannst nicht mal konkrete beispiele nennen ohne das man dir beweisen kann das es nicht so ist.


bisher wurde hier noch überhaupt nichts bewiesen von deiner seite. das war alles immer ein "ich finde...".


sag mir doch zum beispiel mal, was mich motivieren sollte, nach 2monaten, wenn ich level40 bin, RR80 habe und schon ettliche male die feindliche hauptstadt erobert, mich weiterhin tag für tag ins gemetzel zu schmeissen.
bei wow krieg ich ne neue instanz und weiter gehts... was hält mich in WAR bei der stange?


----------



## voorhees jason (17. September 2008)

Wollt ja auch nich vergleichen i wollt nur meine meinung sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## voorhees jason (17. September 2008)

@ghaash

Nich böse sein an alle war fans aba ich frage mich das gleiche u ich liebe wie gesagt gamesworkshop


----------



## Wahnsinn (17. September 2008)

Wenn WotlK draussen ist gehts doch erst richtig los bei Warhammer, dann tummeln sich schon viele 40er rum und dann gibts wohl die geilsten RVR Erlebnisse überhaupt. *g*
Nunja, ich verzichte auf Wotlk, würde mir zwar auch Spass machen aber langsam hab ich genug vom PVE.


----------



## Ascían (17. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> bei wow krieg ich ne neue instanz und weiter gehts... was hält mich in WAR bei der stange?



Du hast den Sinn nicht verstanden. Die Ränge, Itemsets etc. sind nur Zugabe, nicht Spielmotivation. Spielmotivation ist RvR, die gegnerische Hauptstadt brandschatzen, Scenarien zu rocken und mit der Gilde die Gildenstandarte auf einer frisch eroberten Festung hissen.
Was ist die Motivation von CounterStrike? Bestimmt keine Items. Trotzdem spielen es Millionen.

Bei WoW ist die Karotte die Motivation, die immer Zentimeter vor deiner Nase hängt, und die du trotzdem nie kriegen wirst, dank neuer Instanzen/AddOns.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (17. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Du hast den Sinn nicht verstanden. Die Ränge, Itemsets etc. sind nur Zugabe, nicht Spielmotivation. Spielmotivation ist RvR, die gegnerische Hauptstadt brandschatzen, Scenarien zu rocken und mit der Gilde die Gildenstandarte auf einer frisch eroberten Festung hissen.
> Was ist die Motivation von CounterStrike? Bestimmt keine Items. Trotzdem spielen es Millionen.
> 
> Bei WoW ist die Karotte die Motivation, die immer Zentimeter vor deiner Nase hängt, und die du trotzdem nie kriegen wirst, dank neuer Instanzen/AddOns.


/signed


----------



## Pacster (17. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Du hast den Sinn nicht verstanden. Die Ränge, Itemsets etc. sind nur Zugabe, nicht Spielmotivation. Spielmotivation ist RvR, die gegnerische Hauptstadt brandschatzen, Scenarien zu rocken und mit der Gilde die Gildenstandarte auf einer frisch eroberten Festung hissen.
> Was ist die Motivation von CounterStrike? Bestimmt keine Items. Trotzdem spielen es Millionen.
> 
> Bei WoW ist die Karotte die Motivation, die immer Zentimeter vor deiner Nase hängt, und die du trotzdem nie kriegen wirst, dank neuer Instanzen/AddOns.




Wir werden sehen. Ich denke das das PvP was ich bei WAR bisher gesehen habe die Leute auch nicht länger als 2-3 Monate motivieren können wird. Es wird es so sein das die Seite mit mehr Spielern gewinnt weil die Kämpfe offenbar sehr statisch sind....und selbst bei ausgeglichenen Seiten wird das 5. Brandschatzen der gegnerischen Hauptstadt nicht mehr sonderlich spannend. Dann werden die übrigen 4 Haupstädte dazu kommen was dem Game nochmal Aufwind gibt aber nach kurzer Zeit wird sich dort dann das AV-Syndrom einstellen wo die Fraktionen nur noch aneinander vorbeirennen(da geht es dann auch so: "Die Zwergenstadt wird angegriffen. Wir brauchen unterstützung!", "Wayne????? Halt die klappe du noob. Lass sie denen doch...wir holen uns gerade die von den Dunkelelfen. So geht's für beide Seiten schneller.").

Die rosarote Brille wird schon noch schnell genug verschwinden....dann sehen wir ob Mythic schnell genug reagieren und das System anpassen kann ums nicht langweilig werden zu lassen. WAR is coming....aber Wotlk lauert in der Finsternis....dreh dich nicht um...der Plumssack geht rum. ;-)


----------



## McJohny (17. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> ein MMO lebt von unendlichem content und unendlicher charakterentwicklung. wenn man ans ende kommt, ist der spaß vorbei. und eine itemspirale ist ein sehr probates mittel dieses endlosspiel herbeizuführen.
> pvp kann auch so ein mittel sein, aber nicht von alleine. pvp muss etwas bringen. sei es ein ranking der eigenen siege, einen itemfortschritt a la pvp-gear seasons oder sonst irgendeine karotte die man vor sich hat.
> irgendwann wird das schönste pvp langweilig wenn man den charakter nicht "stärker" machen kann oder neue/andere herausforderungen erhält.
> 
> ...



Erstmal Hallo@Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gerade DAS IST DAS Problem von WoW.

WoW geht es primär darum nur Items abzufarmen. Das Problem dabei ist, nach einer Weile ist eine Instanz einfach nur noch langweilig.

z.b: Als ich damals mit meiner Gilde anfing MC zu farmen, war der erste Sieg über Ragnarok einfach genial und Items waren auch schön.

Auch das zweite sowie das dritte mal hatte ich eine Befriedigung, aber nach dem 4, 5 ,etc. war es einfach nur noch LANGWEILIG. Warum?

Ganz einfach,.. jeder Mob/Boss hat einfach seine Taktik,.. die wird sich kaum ändern. DAs wird einfach nur noch Routine.
Und je schneller man eine Instanz abfarmen konnte, umso schneller wurde sie langweilig. Danach war bei mri quasi schluss vom Spiel; denn PVP war/ist bei WoW einfach lächerlich.
D.H. um die Spieler wieder zu entflammen, MUSS Blizzard immerneue Items und Instanzen einfügen, damit die Spieler an der Stange bleiben.


Bei War geht es darum primär RvR zu machen. Da spielt man gegen MENSCHLICHE Gegner. Und wie jeder weißt, sind Menschen unberechenbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Jedes Match (sei es 1vs1, Szenario oder RvR-Gebiete) spielt sich einfach ANDERS. Es läuft nie nach Schema F wie bei WoW (z.b Raganrok hat 60% hp  jetzt spawnen sich Mobs, etc.).
Jedes RvR-Gebiet wird sich imemr anders spielen. DAs ist ja auch das tolle bei z.b. CSS.

Jedes Match spielt sich ein Tick anders. 
Das ist für mich ein Anreiz bei War zu bleiben.


----------



## b0mb4z (17. September 2008)

Nachdem ich 6 Tage die Open-Beta und nunmehr den 2. Tag den Headstart zocken konnte, habe ich meine WotLK-Vorbestellung gecancelled 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mir WAR an PvP-Content zu bieten hat, wird WoW (leider) niemals erreichen. 
Sicher wird für itemfreudige Viel-Raider immer WoW die erste Wahl bleiben - doch für alle Freunde gepflegter PvP-Unterhaltung führt imho kein Weg an Warhammer Online vorbei. 
Da kann sich unsere geliebte Fa. Schneesturm noch so einen Abbrechen, und mit dem kommenden Addon irgendwelche PvP-Zonen einführen... in Sachen PvP ist imho WAR schon jetzt Genrereferenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Adios WoW... Welcome WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (17. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> du checkst schon überhaupt nicht mehr worum es geht. du stehst einen zentimeter vor der tafel und willst mir sagen wo ich am anderen ende deines blickfeldes einen fehler gemacht habe.
> 
> es ging darum, dass der poster dessen text ich gequotet hatte, gesagt hat, dass es in WAR 20 einzigartige klassen gibt und bei wow nur 10.
> 
> ...



Warum sollte mich ein Game bei der Stange halten? Ich will ein Game in dem ich mich nicht endlos in Instanzen und Schlachtzügen aufreibe, in das ich auch als arbeitender Mensch, wenn ich Abends reinkomme und mal schnell Spass in einem Game haben will, in die Pötte komme. Und da ist WoW - das ich lange gespielt habe und immer noch schätze, sicher nicht das Richtige. Ein schneller PVP Fight kommt mir da eher entgegen wie immer wieder die gleichen dämlichen Mobs in irgendwelchen Inzen zu killen. Und solange es anderen Spielern ähnlich geht werde ich da sicher meinen Spass haben.
Dir wünsche ich weiter viel Spass bei WoW und in den Instanzen, für mich ist das halt nichts, ich geh lieber ins Gemetzel.


----------



## Immondys (17. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen. Ich denke das das PvP was ich bei WAR bisher gesehen habe die Leute auch nicht länger als 2-3 Monate motivieren können wird. Es wird es so sein das die Seite mit mehr Spielern gewinnt weil die Kämpfe offenbar sehr statisch sind....und selbst bei ausgeglichenen Seiten wird das 5. Brandschatzen der gegnerischen Hauptstadt nicht mehr sonderlich spannend. Dann werden die übrigen 4 Haupstädte dazu kommen was dem Game nochmal Aufwind gibt aber nach kurzer Zeit wird sich dort dann das AV-Syndrom einstellen wo die Fraktionen nur noch aneinander vorbeirennen(da geht es dann auch so: "Die Zwergenstadt wird angegriffen. Wir brauchen unterstützung!", "Wayne????? Halt die klappe du noob. Lass sie denen doch...wir holen uns gerade die von den Dunkelelfen. So geht's für beide Seiten schneller.").
> 
> Die rosarote Brille wird schon noch schnell genug verschwinden....dann sehen wir ob Mythic schnell genug reagieren und das System anpassen kann ums nicht langweilig werden zu lassen. WAR is coming....aber Wotlk lauert in der Finsternis....dreh dich nicht um...der Plumssack geht rum. ;-)



Stimmt, mal schauen wie rund es nach der Anfangseuphorie laufen wird. Allerdings seh ich in WoW und dem nächsten Addon auch nur einen Aufguss der sich drehenden Item Spirale, der ich mich nicht mehr anzuschließen gedenke. Und sollte es WAR an Langzeitmotivation kranken, dann kommt ja auch noch AION heraus. WoW ist toll, aber nicht mehr mein Ding, und derzeit sieht WAR ganz nett aus.


----------



## Iodun (17. September 2008)

ich hab mir jetzt nicht die mühe gemacht den ganzen geistigen müll hier zu lesen. warum vergleichen die leute war mit wow? wie kommt man auf den gedanken allein das es sowas wie dasselbe ist? ich könnt jedesmal durchdrehen! ich hatte wow nur als lückenfüller^^  hier werden 2 komplett verschiedene games verglichen ihr trottel! wow ist wie son weinachtsbaum in hauptstädten rumstehen war ist einfach nur kloppen. schnallt das mal. und die wowluschen die hier einfallen möchten überlegt euch das und spart das geld weil das gaypve steht mal ganz hinten an!!!!!!


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. September 2008)

pff bestimmt nicht...@#1
WAR spieler werden nicht zurück gehen oder abwandern etc..
WAR ist anders von der grafik her..
Alein der zustand sogt dafür, wenn man das gewöhnt ist..das man von WOW augenprobleme bekommt.
Und sein wir doch ehrlich...PVP in wow......alles klar..hihihi^^
WOW ist mehr nen Instanzen ARENA game.
Ich gehe in ini 1 um für 2 bereit zu sein...ich bin in 2 um für 3 bereit zu sein...
Und so weiter...usw usw....usw...mal ne neue rasse.....nen raumschiff mit elfen...
Alles die selben skills....und wieder ne neue HIGH END ini....ah EPIG!!.....

Alle sehen gleich aus...ah haste auch mal T6.... ne noch nicht ganz..fehlt noch der schuh...bla bla..
Schön bund...wie im drogenrausch.....ne danke.. (HABE ES SELBER 2.5 jahre gezockt^^)

WARHAMMER ONLINE ist schon in der PO version besser wie wow...
Und dann kommen auch noch sooo viele neue sachen dazu...
Das game ist ja noch nicht mal "richtig" da.....und geht jetzt schon ab, wie katze vom nachbarn.

Geht mal weg mit den vergleichen immer....wow vs war...wow vs mülltonne^^...tonne gewinnt, da kann man sich drinn verstecken <snake> weiss bescheid..danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Roman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (17. September 2008)

Das Spiel ist noch nicht mal auf dem Markt und schon so heise Diskussionen. Auch ich Spiele schon seid Beta, aber Beta bleibt Beta. Und wenn das Spiel diese Woche offz. Startet, hat der Publisher 2 Monate zeit mich zu überzeugen.


----------



## Havamal (17. September 2008)

Naja ich habs in WOW 2,5 Jahre mit nur 4 BGS ausgehalten!Also denke ich wird mir WAR wo mir das PVP besser gefällt mindestens auch so lange Spass machen!
WoW ist für mich schon lange gelaufen, habs bis Arena season 2 gespielt, aber dann ging nichts mehr ständiges geraide und Pvp das immer gleich ablief und absolut keinen Stellenwert in WOW hat.Kein WAR in Warcraft dauernd Items farmen von langweilligen NPCS!
WAR ist das was ich immer wollte für WOW und nur ganz am Anfang in Tarrens Mühle hin und wieder geliefert bekam


----------



## LordAsmodan (17. September 2008)

So als erstes:
WAR = PVP
WOW = PVE 
= 
Nicht zu vergleichen!!!!!!!
Ich stimme allen zu das WOW PvP nicht grad toll ist ich persöhnlich machs auch selten.Wer PVP haben will sollte echt zu WAR gehen kein ding have fun 
Aber jetzt mal ehrlich das mit der Itemspirale bla bla leute kommt klar das wird bei WAR nicht anders mit der Zeit seht euch doch die ausrüstungen an die jetzt schon hier in der datenbank sind endweder du hast ausrüstung und skill oder der spieler dir gegenüber macht dich Platt so einfach is das.
Jeder der sagt ein MMO kommt ohne Item aus na ja hat das prinzip nicht kapiert....
Ach ja und das mit "Immer das gleiche bei WoW" na ja leute seids mal ehrlich meint ihr das wird anders bei WAR wenn ihr es nen 1Jahr gespielt habt? Hehe sicher nicht.
MMO´s bauen aufs gleiche grundprinzip auf nur das sie teilweise andere schwerpunkte haben (PvP-PVE).
Und leute lasst es endlich sein das eine spiel schlecht zu machen jedem das seine dieses bekriegen muss echt nicht sein..... spielt euer Game und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## siberian (17. September 2008)

Ich spiele wow seit Release und nun als Vorbesteller WAR. Vom Gameplay her ist WAR einfach frischer viele neue ideen und auch technisch schon sehr ausgereift. Das einzige was ich im Moment an WOW vermisse sind die Kollegen aus der Gilde. Ich kann mir aber sehr gut vorstellen bei WAR zu bleiben. Da kann mich wohl auch der Lich King nicht davon abbringen. WAR macht einfach zu viel Spass. Und WAR nur auf PVP zu reduzieren wird der Sache auch nicht gerecht. Es ist einfach in sich irgendwie stimmig.


----------



## Ares 1887 (17. September 2008)

Definitiv WAR!




Ascían schrieb:


> Mein WotLK-Beta-Key schlummert schon auf Ebay
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und darauf biste sogar noch Stolz?  Sowas wie dich sollte man einsperren und aupeitschen!


----------



## powerplayer1 (17. September 2008)

/stick soefsn...

alles vollkommen richtig erklärt und so isses auch!!

grüße an alle meine WARmitspieler


----------



## powerplayer1 (17. September 2008)

@ lordasmodan:

mit den items geb ich dir nur teilweise recht. in WOW hatte ich nach 1jahr!!! 5 teile t1 mal.. 2monate später wars crap! und du darfst von neu anfangen. aber des ist spieltechnik von blizz und damit hält se die leute bei der stange. ich sehs eher als verarsche an. dazu kommt dass du top gilden bzw mitspieler ham musst um den endkontent zu sehen. gelegenheitsspieler werden nie illidan sehn! ist nunmal so.

in WAR droppen spieler blau oder sogar episch...und ich brauch net zig jahre in scheiss inis rumrennen. wenn doch dann dauern die inis mal 1,5stunden und net wie in ssc oder fds 4-5stunden+

DAS ist der große unterschied was WAR einfach sehr viel cleverer als WOW macht:-)

WARHAMMER ftw!

grüße


----------



## Deadwool (17. September 2008)

McJohny schrieb:


> Bei War geht es darum primär RvR zu machen. Da spielt man gegen MENSCHLICHE Gegner. Und wie jeder weißt, sind Menschen unberechenbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das hört sich sehr nach Josh Dreschers Ausrede für die fehlenden Endgame Inhalte an. Wir brauchen das nicht. WAR ist wie ein Fussball Match. Das kann man beliebig oft spielen ...

Das sehe ich ebenfalls anders. Ohne Ansporn verkommt WAR zum "Cowboys gegen Indianer" Gekloppe, was nach meiner Erfahrung nicht allzu lange spass macht.

In WoW werden die Items benötigt um den Content der nächst höheren Instanzen angehen zu können. Für die einen Spieler sind die Instanzen ein notwendiges Übel um an die Items zu kommen. Sie wollen die Items zB des Sammlertriebs wegen oder um damit anzugeben. Für die anderen steht dabei der Ehrgeiz den Content zu schaffen im Vordergrund, und die Items sind notwendig da hinzukommen. Die dritten sehen vielleicht in beiden Mechanismen gleich viel Sinn. Aber egal wie man es sieht. Man kann enorm viel Zeit damit verbringen. Das hält die Spieler bei Laune und füllt die Kassen des Herstellers.


----------



## Skelettron (17. September 2008)

hatte eigentlich immer schon nen neben spiel zum WOW gesucht und dachte eigentlich AOC würde mir das bieten... nach nicht mal 30 tagen in die tonne gekloppt. aber WAR hat sogar das potenzial um WOW bei mir auf ein neben spiel zu stufen, allerdings WOTL werde ich mir gelegentlich antuen so 1-2 tage die woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, denn einfach ist es nicht mein account da ganz still zu legen der ist ja schon fast 4jahre alt...


----------



## Mikokami (17. September 2008)

Das gute an WAR wird sein das man fürs PvP nicht viel Vorbereitung braucht.

Das kann man also wie z.B. Counterstrike mal nebenbei spielen zur Abwechslung ohne sich große Gedanken zu machen. Für längeres andauerndes Spielen, das auch Spass macht hat WAR, im Endgame, warscheinlich noch zu wenig zu bieten.

WoW jedoch bleibt bei mir sobald WotLK kommt erstmal wieder auf Platz 1.
Mit Questen und Raiden, Berufe skillen und farmen, was ja relativ aufwendig ist hat man immer genug zu tun.

Wenn ich schon dran denke Angeln auf 450 zu bringen.. puh.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (17. September 2008)

Ares schrieb:


> Definitiv WAR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wegen einem Key so ein Aufstand machen! Musst du nicht für die Schule lernen? Oh man..... Ohne Worte


----------



## Madir (17. September 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Wegen einem Key so ein Aufstand machen! Musst du nicht für die Schule lernen? Oh man..... Ohne Worte



Jo auspeitschen ist sicher übertrieben, trotzdem sollte man diese klein kriminellen nicht verharmlosen.


----------



## tom1000 (17. September 2008)

keine lust mehr auf wow gefarme...ich werd zu WAR wechseln und meinen 3 jahre wow acc auf eis legen.....wahrscheinlich für immer.

MEINE MEINUNG -> seit Arena macht wow eh keinen fun mehr


----------



## zergerus (17. September 2008)

tom1000 schrieb:


> keine lust mehr auf wow gefarme...ich werd zu WAR wechseln und meinen 3 jahre wow acc auf eis legen.....wahrscheinlich für immer.
> 
> MEINE MEINUNG -> seit Arena macht wow eh keinen fun mehr



/sign


----------



## Helevorn (17. September 2008)

tom1000 schrieb:


> keine lust mehr auf wow gefarme...ich werd zu WAR wechseln und meinen 3 jahre wow acc auf eis legen.....wahrscheinlich für immer.
> 
> MEINE MEINUNG -> seit Arena macht wow eh keinen fun mehr




alles mit vorsicht zu genießen.

am 13.11.2008 sprechen wir uns wieder, wer denn nun "endgültig weg ist etc etc."
wotlk wird war einiges an spielern kosten, aber um die ist es dann auch (ehrlich gesagt) nicht schade drum.


----------



## Dentus (17. September 2008)

Herrlich was hier für Ergüsse rumfließen.

Ich für mich werde nicht wieder WoW spielen. Mehr als 3 Jahre reicht mir, aber es hat Spaß gemacht. WAR finde ich großartig, aber ob es mich auch 3 Jahre halten kann, wird die Zeit zeigen. Wünschen würde ich es mir.


----------



## jarrod (17. September 2008)

Fast vier Jahre World of Warcraft... inkl. Beta und Ami-Server-Daddeln - von Anfang an dabei... Aber nun ist Feierabend! WAR gibt mir aktuell das Spielgefühl zurück, was ich damals in den ersten WoW-Monaten hatte. Auch neuer Content bringt mich nicht zurück. WoW ist ein gutes Spiel, aber nun ist es Zeit für was Neues.

Gruß


----------



## Exo1337 (17. September 2008)

Ich glaub inzwischen wirklich, dass diese WOW-WAR Diskussion endlos ist


----------



## Barreth (17. September 2008)

Warum wird jedes Online Spiel was raus kommt mit WOW verglichen, es kommt einem fast so vor als ob es vorher nie ein Onlinespiel gegeben hätte.
Warum kann eigentlich die gesamt Community egal welches Spiel sie spielt übergreifend nicht den anderen ihres lassen. Egal welche Foren man durch geht, als z.b. LOTR raus kam, ging das geflame los, genauso als AOC raus kam, oder auch jetzt bei WAR. 

Lasst doch jedem sein Spiel, klar das man sein Spiel wie soll man sagen verteidigt ist ja schön und gut. Aber so derbst da neben, wo ist die Community die sagt was spielt ja ganz nett aber nix für mich, wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deinem. 

Aber bin wohl mit 36 zu alt um das zu verstehen, das man sich gegenseitig nur an macht. Spiele sollen spaß machen ist eine andere Art der Unterhaltung, und für mich ist egal ob das Spiel nun 11 Mio. angebliche Spieler hat oder nur 100.000 man spielt je nur mit einem kleinen Anzahl von Spielern zusammen, und die reichen mir. Wenn ich anschaue wieviel bei uns in der Gilde bzw. im Freundeskreis schon abgewandert sind entweder komplett aufgehört oder zu LORT,AOC oder auch jetzt zu WAR, muß ich sagen glaub ich persönlich nicht mehr an so eine große Spieleranzahl in WOW.

Jedenfalls nach 3,5 Jahren WOW ist Schluß und das hat nix mit WAR zu tun, aber War kommt mir gerade richtig. Und allen anderen die WOTLK spielen werden wünsch ich viel Spaß damit. Und Fröhliche Item Jagd (sorry für ein bischen Ironie könnte ich jetzt doch nicht verkneifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Gruß Barreth


----------



## Annaja (17. September 2008)

wenn ich hier immer lese "ich bleib be wow da sind meine freunde"... OMG!

solche leute kenn ich zu genügend. stehen den ganzen Tag in Shatt rum und langweilen sich, aber bock irgendwo mitzumachen haben se auch net. und dann dödeln se einem im TS voll das ja alles so langweilig und scheisse is.

ich hab auch freunde in wow, aber deswegen blizz noch mehr geld in den rachen werfen und mich in dem spiel totlangweilen? NEIN!!!

IN WAR GIBTS NEUE FREUNDE !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (17. September 2008)

Barreth schrieb:


> Warum wird jedes Online Spiel was raus kommt mit WOW verglichen, es kommt einem fast so vor als ob es vorher nie ein Onlinespiel gegeben hätte.
> Warum kann eigentlich die gesamt Community egal welches Spiel sie spielt übergreifend nicht den anderen ihres lassen. Egal welche Foren man durch geht, als z.b. LOTR raus kam, ging das geflame los, genauso als AOC raus kam, oder auch jetzt bei WAR.
> 
> Lasst doch jedem sein Spiel, klar das man sein Spiel wie soll man sagen verteidigt ist ja schön und gut. Aber so derbst da neben, wo ist die Community die sagt was spielt ja ganz nett aber nix für mich, wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deinem.
> ...


Ist doch überall so, selbst in der Formel 1 muss man sich stets mit dem besten Team vergleichen lassen....ich denke aber auch, das viele WoW-Spieler tief in sich drinnen, Panik haben das langsam Konkurrenz aufkommt und daher zu Roundhouse-Kicks ausholen. Warum auch immer. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.


----------



## wackalion (17. September 2008)

*Pcaster: Wir werden sehen. Ich denke das das PvP was ich bei WAR bisher gesehen habe die Leute auch nicht länger als 2-3 Monate motivieren können wird*

LOL...wenn ich so ein schmodder lese. Was hast du denn von WAR gesehen? Garnix. Wie hoch war denn oder ist dein Char? Level 20 in der OB?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du nimmst die Szenarien in WAR als Maßstab für PVP/RVR? Dann kann ich nur sagen das du der größte Noob bist der auf dem Planeten rumrennt. Werde 40 und schaue dir dann das RVR an. Dann können wir nochmal darüber reden.

Und ja ich habe meine WOTLK Bestellung noch nicht storniert. Hat aber auch garnix zu heissen. Auf jedenfall habe ich mich in die WOTLK beta seit der OB von WAR nicht mehr eingeloggt.

Allwoppa

wacca


----------



## Annaja (17. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ist doch überall so, selbst in der Formel 1 muss man sich stets mit dem besten Team vergleichen lassen....ich denke aber auch, das viele WoW-Spieler tief in sich drinnen, Panik haben das langsam Konkurrenz aufkommt und daher zu Roundhouse-Kicks ausholen. Warum auch immer. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.



vllt hben sie ja auch angst das ihre freunde mit denen sie 3,5 jahre lang alles oderauch nichts gemacht haben, das die eben auf einmal nichtmehr da sind. also versuchen sie stunk zu machen und das neue / andere spiel schlecht zu reden, in der hoffnung das sich die angeblichen freude doch bei wow bleiben, da ja war sooo schlecht is (gespielt haben sie es ja nie) aber in wirklichkeit es ein sehr sehr gutes spiel ist


----------



## Nepokat (17. September 2008)

Moin,

hab mir auch mal überlegt WAR anzutesten, aber da wart ich wohl auch eher auf die Testversion. Da ich eher ein PvE Spieler bin, und mir das Raiden schon Spass macht. Farmen und Questen hab ich auch hinter mir gelassen ;-) aber das dürfte mit LichKing wieder kommen.

Ich werd LichKing spielen wenn es mir noch gefällt gern, aber man guckt auch weiter übern Tellerrand hinaus. 

Grafisch ist WAR meiner Meinung nach einfach KRIEG. In welchen Kriegsgebieten ist den alles sooo schön bunt wie in WOW?. Also ich find es passt zum Game und wirkt daher realistischer. Ich mag dieses Extreme bunte bei WOW auch nicht, als ich die TDM zum ersten mal sah dachte ich nur OMG brennt sie nieder ;-)

Woran ich eigentlich jetzt auch denke das viele WOW PVP Kiddys (solche die meinen sie seien die IMBA WOW PVPler) nun alle zu WAR umsteigen. Dabei glaube ich werden diese dermassen auf die Fresse fallen. Soweit ich das mitbekam ist in WAR Teamplay doch schon ne Vorraussetzung um irgendwas zu erreichen. Das kannste ja in WOW PVP vergessen. Da wird der Heiler im BG verrecken gelassen, obwohl nebendran ein Schurke in Verstohlenheit rumsteht und dir schön beim Sterben zusieht, omg es könnte ja mir passieren. Deswegen mag ich kein PVP in WOW.

Aber all den PVPlern die "Ahnung" haben wünsch ich viel Spass mit WAR ;-)

Ich find diese Diskussion sollte doch mal enden. 

Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und somit muss auch der Schneesturm mal neues Innovatives bringen um seine Kunden zu halten. 

Stop FLaming!


----------



## Dentus (17. September 2008)

Annaja schrieb:


> vllt hben sie ja auch angst das ihre freunde mit denen sie 3,5 jahre lang alles oderauch nichts gemacht haben, das die eben auf einmal nichtmehr da sind. also versuchen sie stunk zu machen und das neue / andere spiel schlecht zu reden, in der hoffnung das sich die angeblichen freude doch bei wow bleiben, da ja war sooo schlecht is (gespielt haben sie es ja nie) aber in wirklichkeit es ein sehr sehr gutes spiel ist


Sorry, aber genau sowas ist der Grund das ich mit meinen "echten" Freunden immer mal alles ausprobiere. Als ob man "virtuelle" Bekanntschaften nicht auch in einem anderen MMO machen könnte....


----------



## Sempai02 (17. September 2008)

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber bei mir wird es ganz einfach werden, vor allem, da man Wrath ja schon kennt (ein paar neue Features, der Rest ist Farmen³). Von daher haben wir einen Kampf zwischen dem altbewährten, aber mittlerweile doch leicht faden WoW und dem Neuling WAR, der Frischluft bringt, aber auch neue Mängel hat. Aktuell steht es bei mir eindeutig WoW = WAR, mal schauen, wohin die Waage in den nächsten 4 Wochen kippt. Und sollte WAR doch nicht das sein, was ich erwarte: Egal, außer Dailies und  Twinken verpasst man in WoW bis Anfang November doch eh nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (17. September 2008)

Nepokat schrieb:


> Woran ich eigentlich jetzt auch denke das viele WOW PVP Kiddys (solche die meinen sie seien die IMBA WOW PVPler) nun alle zu WAR umsteigen. Dabei glaube ich werden diese dermassen auf die Fresse fallen. Soweit ich das mitbekam ist in WAR Teamplay doch schon ne Vorraussetzung um irgendwas zu erreichen. Das kannste ja in WOW PVP vergessen. Da wird der Heiler im BG verrecken gelassen, obwohl nebendran ein Schurke in Verstohlenheit rumsteht und dir schön beim Sterben zusieht, omg es könnte ja mir passieren. Deswegen mag ich kein PVP in WOW.


Nette Anekdote dazu....gestern Abend im Szenario...mein Zwerg heilt brav die Tanks, aber anstatt das diese ihren CC einsetzen um mich zu schützen und lieber versuchen Schaden zu machen, sterbe ich neben Ihnen und sie kurz danach --> Fahne weg --> Szenario verloren.

Und siehe da....2 bis 3 Szenarien später treffe ich die beiden wieder....und plötzlich helfen sie mir....und sehen "Ach der heilt mich ja wenn ich ihn schütze und wir können die Stellung halten" :-)

Ego-PvP findet man in WoW und die von dir angesprochenen Spieler werden dann auch sehr schnell wieder dorthin wechseln. WAR = Team...nen Krieg hat noch keiner alleine gewonnen.


----------



## Nepokat (17. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Und siehe da....2 bis 3 Szenarien später treffe ich die beiden wieder....und plötzlich helfen sie mir....und sehen "Ach der heilt mich ja wenn ich ihn schütze und wir können die Stellung halten" :-)
> 
> Ego-PvP findet man in WoW und die von dir angesprochenen Spieler werden dann auch sehr schnell wieder dorthin wechseln. WAR = Team...nen Krieg hat noch keiner alleine gewonnen.



Genau Dentus, und der einzige Teamplay in WOW ist nunmal Raiden. Klar es ist eigentlich immer wieder das selbe, mag sein, aber der Faktor Mensch bestimmt da immer wieder wie es abläuft. Dann gibts die Tage da läuft alles Super und dann der Abend an dem ein Wipe dem nächsten folgt.

Dies ist bei WAR natürlich ganz anders, da haste zweimal den Faktor Mensch und keiner weiss was wird passieren, vielleicht sitzen ja alle mal zusammen vor ner Hauptstadt und trinken nen Kaffee *lol*

Ich hoffe und wünsche es den WAR Spielern, selbst als WOW Zocker das das Game ein guten Start hat und sich lange hält und der Schneesturm in Bedrängnis kommt und endlich mal den Hintern hoch bekommt.

Dazu kann ich dann sagen "WAR is coming", und der LichKing hat Verspätung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss

Nepokat


----------



## Kelgan (17. September 2008)

Nachdem ich WotLK "betatesten" durfte, habe ich umgehend meine Bestellung bei  Amazon storniert.


----------



## Helevorn (17. September 2008)

sollte doch wer schwanken am 13.11.08:


Habe ich eben im WoW Pvp Forum gefunden und fast den Kaffee in die Tastatur gewürgt

--------------
"Hallo, 

liebe Mots, bitte nicht sauer sein, aber ich denke Ihr versteht, dass das einfach mal gesagt werden muss. 
Wer PvP in Warhammer besser findet, der bevorzugt PvP ohne Skill. Ich hoffe, dass Ihr alle zu Warhammer wechselt, wo Ihr einer von vielen seid. 
Alle haben die gleichen Fähigkeiten und es ist keinerlei Reaktion gefordert. 

WoW hat das bessere Gameplay und ich denke, dass nur die Spieler ohne Skill bei Warhammer bleiben werden. Mich persönlich unterfordert das Spiel."
----------------------------


Wer sich jetzt noch nicht erbrochen hat, aus dem selben Thread:


----------------------------

" Ich erkläre Euch das mal: 

WoW: 
- Reaktive Fähigkeiten 
- Casts unterbrechen 
- Movement um sich Vorteile zu erhaschen 
- Gegnerische Aktionen kontern 
- Viele CC- und CC-Kontermöglichkeiten 
- Um Erfolgreich im PvP zu sein, muss man die anderen Klassen und seine kennen 
- In der Arena kommt es stark auf einen selber an 
- Einfach seine Routine durchklicken bringt nicht den Erfolg 
- Keybindings notwendig 

WAR: 
- keine reaktiven Fähigkeiten 
- Gegnerische Aktionen können nur abgewartet werden 
- Movement bringt keine Vorteile 
- Es gibt nur Fähigkeiten "heilt um X" und "macht Schaden in Höhe von X" 
- statisches Kampfsystem, Gegner stehen sich nur gegenüber und drücken ihre Knöpfchen 
- Fast garkein kampfentscheidendes CC 
- Keine Reaktion erforderlich 
- Keybindings unsinnig 
- Es geht nur darum mehr Schaden als der Andere zu machen, oder mehr zu heilen 

Ich habe mal mit einem Level 38 Pala einen Level 52 Pala mit gutem Equip im Duell besiegt. Warum? Er drehte sich mit Tastatur und ich mit Mouse, er hat mich nur einmal getroffen. 
Sowas geht bei WAR einfach nicht und das finde ich schade. 

Man ist nur einer von vielen, die zergen und es gibt keine Individualität. Wem das Spaß macht, OK, aber ich denke der gemeine WoW Spieler ist an etwas mehr gewöhnt...
---------------

Noch fragen??


----------



## sybarith (17. September 2008)

@Ghaash: echt traurige antowrt von dir, wir greifen uns etwas passendes raus und ignorieren den rest. ja DAoC spielen wenig leute, aber es waren nie wirklich extrem viele, so das man sagen könnte der rückgang der spieler ist unnormal, schließlich ist das spiel auch schon etwas älter, heute spielen auch nur noch recht wenig leute ultima online und es bleibt weiterhin das beispiel guild wars. aber wie es scheint bist du nicht fähig zu begreifen das es abgesehen von der itemspirale noch andere möglichkeiten gibt. schade das manche leute in ihrer sichtweise so eingeschränkt sind.


----------



## Enak (17. September 2008)

Hi,
Erstmal @Helevorn: Danke für diesen sehr lustigen Post. Das bestärkt mich nur noch mehr bei war zu bleiben :-).
Also nach fast 4 Jahren WOW(Beta eingeschloßen) ist die Luft einfach raus. Ich brauche da was neues und War ist es endlich! PVP macht endlich wieder spaß. Das Questen ist sehr unterhaltsam danke toller Questtexte und die Atmosphere stimmt einfach.
Ich spiele WAR nun auch schon ein paar Wochen (Beta und CE-Besitzer) und konnte mir nen guten eindruck verschaffen. Auch wenn noch nicht alles Bugfrei ist macht es sau viel spass.


----------



## Ghaash (17. September 2008)

sybarith schrieb:


> @Ghaash: echt traurige antowrt von dir, wir greifen uns etwas passendes raus und ignorieren den rest. ja DAoC spielen wenig leute, aber es waren nie wirklich extrem viele, so das man sagen könnte der rückgang der spieler ist unnormal, schließlich ist das spiel auch schon etwas älter, heute spielen auch nur noch recht wenig leute ultima online und es bleibt weiterhin das beispiel guild wars. aber wie es scheint bist du nicht fähig zu begreifen das es abgesehen von der itemspirale noch andere möglichkeiten gibt. schade das manche leute in ihrer sichtweise so eingeschränkt sind.



lesen und verstehen: 6


ich hab gesagt es gibt einige probate mittel spieler eines MMOs bei stange zu halten.
itemspirale, attributsspirale(generelles stärkerwerden), pvp.

ABER pvp ist kein selbstläufer. der spieler muss etwas von pvp haben.

warum spielst du nicht in WoW 6monate lang NUR arathi? das ist genau das gleiche wie die szenarios in WAR. 
richtig, weil es scheisse langweilig wird. selbst mit menschlichen gegnern die einen ja so sehr fordern. es wird einfach langweilig wenn sich nichts tut am eigenen charakter. ein RPG lebt von der charakterentwicklung.. auf irgendeinem weg muss diese voran gehen.

in WAR, beim raufleveln, wo sich ja im moment noch jeder befindet, HAT das pvp dieses charakterentwicklung.
du kriegst erfahrung die dich stärker macht, du kriegst renown was dir neue, mächtige itemsets beschert und titel sowie attributsverbesserungen mit sich bringt.
das ist SUPER! das ist wirklich so geil, dass ich von level 1 bis 40 nichts anderes machen möchte als leute zu kloppen.. da man einfach so extrem viel dafür kriegt.

so und dann macht es DING und ich bin level 40 und RR80. ab dann werde ich nichts weiter von pvp haben als durch erobern der hauptstädte mein "endgame"-über-pvpset zu farmen. sobald ich die items vom RvR haben ist endstation für jegliche charakterentwicklung bei WAR.

dann wünscht ihr euch pvp-seasoned gear her.. damit ihr wenigstens fürs leute kloppen alle paar monate tollere items und schickere rüstungen kriegt.


----------



## Sempai02 (17. September 2008)

Der Post über das Szenario war ganz lustig, ich denke aber, man muss den Spielern Zeit lassen, sich an WAR zu gewöhnen. Ich fand es in der Beta auch immer gewöhnungsbedürftig, dass ich zusammen mit einem Random-Tank gespielt habe und das der Tank mich sogar noch beschützen konnte. Aus WoW ist man halt gewohnt, dass jeder im BG seinen Schaden raushaut und niemand das Wort „Unterstützung“ kennt. Aber ich bin frohen Mutes, dass in WAR gerade in der Anfangszeit, bevor die Kiddies das neue, „hippe“ MMOG entdecken, die meisten Spieler lernbereit sind – wer es nicht ist, wird sowieso überfahren und weinend zu z.B. WoW zurückkehren.


----------



## Thedynamike (17. September 2008)

Wenn ich sehe wie die WAR-Fans so drauf sind vergeht mir direkt schon wieder die Lust am Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (17. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Der Post über das Szenario war ganz lustig, ich denke aber man muss den Spielern Zeit lassen, sich an WAR zu gewöhnen. Ich fand es in der Beta auch immer gewöhnungsbedürftig, dass ich zusammen mit einem Random-Tank gespielt habe und das der Tank mich sogar noch beschützen konnte. Aus WoW ist man halt gewohnt, dass jeder im BG seinen Schaden raushaut und niemand das Wort „Unterstützung“ kennt. Aber ich bin frohen Mutes, dass in WAR gerade in der Anfangszeit, bevor die Kiddies das neue, „hippe“ MMOG entdecken, die meisten Spieler lernbereit sind – wer es nicht ist, wird sowieso überfahren und weinend zu z.B. WoW zurückkehren.



Verdammt, dieser Post ist so makellos und perfekt - ich bin neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cynir (17. September 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Ich glaub inzwischen wirklich, dass diese WOW-WAR Diskussion endlos ist



klar ist sie das, aber stell Dir mal folgendes Szenario vor:

Wir schreiben 2010, WoW hat weltweit gerade noch 1,5 Mio Spieler und die hauptsächlich in Asien, Warhammer hat 12 Mio Spieler und es erscheint ein neues MMORPG. Was glaubste wie es dann aussehen wird? Dort heisst es dann in jedem zweiten Post "Aber in War war das so" und "In War ist das aber besser gelöst" und "Ich glaub ich spiel das nur bis zum nächsten War-Addon"

Platzhirsche heissen nunmal so, weil jeder neue Hirsch sie erstmal schlagen muss um selbst zum Platzhirsch werden zu können, das ist der Lauf der Dinge.


----------



## Madaar (17. September 2008)

Derail schrieb:


> Hab lange genug WoW gespielt und das Spiel ist mittlerweile total langweilig.
> Neuer Content hin oder her ...



Seh ich auch so.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (17. September 2008)

Ich bin ja schon immer ein Verteidiger von WoW gewesen. Aber ich muss sagen, seit ich am Montag angefangen habe WAR zu spielen habe ich keine Lust mehr auf WoW. Sollte das so weiter gehen und auch später dann die Motivation nicht fehlen, wird wohl das Addon ohne mich starten.

Ich hätte nie geglaubt das WAR für MICH besser sein würde als WoW aber ich muss eingestehen, die haben einen verdammt guten Job gemacht. Wenn das so weiter geht, dann wird die Luft für Blizzard dünn.


----------



## sybarith (17. September 2008)

@Ghaash: du bist nur zu lustig, ja man spielt nur um entwas zu erreichen, ist ja nicht so das man aus spass spielt, versuch mal darüber nach zu denken.

warum spielen viele leute warcraft 3 im multiplayer oder shooter? erreichen die was? nö. wrum machen sie es dann, vielleicht weil es spass macht. man muß nichts erreichen nur damit es einem spass macht. und wenn du dich auch nur mal halbwegs über WAR informiert hättest. würdest du sehen das es auch dort ziele für das pvp gibt, diese liegen im open rvr und der einnahme der gegnerischen hauptstadt. oder darin die eigene gilde so weit zu bringen, das ihr gildenwappen groß in der eigenen hauptstadt hängt (auch dafür braucht man pvp). es gibt genug nebenmotivationen aber vorallem soll es spass machen, deshalb spielt man ein spiel.

aber an deinen post sieht man eh das du das alles nicht verstehst. ich frage mich warum ich mir die mühe mit dir machen, bist ja mächtig lernresitent. nebenbei frage ich mich warum ich überhaupt noch CoD4 spiele, obwohl ich alle waffen und sonstiges zeug frei geschalten habe, oh mein gott, mir fällt auf das ich dort keine ziele mehr habe, verdammt hoffentlich werden dort bald pvp-seasoned gear eingeführt, sonst hat es ja keinen sinn mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanesha (17. September 2008)

soefsn schrieb:


> Weiß du grade ihr WOW Spieler solltet aufpassen was ihr sagt.




Hihihi, das ist der beste Satz, den ich seit langem gelesen habe. Ist man ein schlechterer Mensch, wenn man mal WoW gespielt hat?

So'n Quatsch. MMOs kommen und gehen. Manche bleiben länger und werden größer als andere. Spaß machen viele von ihnen. Viele hier hatte eine schöne Zeit in WoW. Ich auch. Aber ich hatte auch viel schöne Zeiten in anderen MMOs. Nach einer Weile Pause kehre ich immer mal wieder zu Spielen zurück, die ich lange nicht gespielt habe. Es ist einfach schön in Erinnerungen zu schwelgen, zu sehen wie die Welt sich verändert hat. Und zu manchen Spielen, die ich vor ein paar Jahren angefangen habe, kehre ich immer wieder gerne zurück. Mal kürzer mal länger. Es ist nicht mein Ziel als erster in irgendeinem Zock Level XX zu sein, die beste Ausrüstung oder sonstwas zu haben. Alles was ich in einem MMO möchte ist Spaß zu haben. Und wenn es langweilig wird, dann steht das nächste Spiel in den Startlöchern oder ich krame ein "altes" wieder aus.

So ist das bei mir. Und ich maße mir dabei nicht an, andere Spieler wegen ihrer Vorlieben herablassend zu behandeln. WoW ist ein großes Spiel mit einer gigantischen Fanbase. Klar, dass da auch Leute dabei sind, die ich nicht so klasse finde. Genau wie in EQOA, DAoC, EQ2, CoH, FFXI, LotRO, VSOH und was weiß ich nicht alles.

cu,
Tanesha


----------



## Perkone (17. September 2008)

Hab mit WoW mal so 5 Monate Pause gemacht, hab aber wegen eines Freundes wieder angenfangen. Jetz hab ich einen Char auf 61 und einen auf 60 und NULL Bock mehr auf WoW. Hab damit im Juli 2006 angefangen und es is einfach ausgelutscht. Kein Anreiz mehr auf nochmal selben Content zum 10en mal durchzulatschen.
PvP in WoW kannste sowieso knicken, seit BC und dem doofen resilience isses einfach nur noch ein Spiel für Leute, die zu viel Zeit haben. Unbalanced sowieso und die comunity is das Allerletzte in WoW.
Daher werd ich mir nach Möglichkeit morgen WAR holen und damit weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rest in pieces, wow.


----------



## Brachial (17. September 2008)

Ohh ja die ganzen Arena oder PvP Spieler aus WoW, die meinen ui da kann ich tierisch Leute abziehen werden hier schnell auf die F..... (um mal nicht unflätig zu werden) fliegen. WAR = Skill + Teamplay, spätestens bei den Keepraids werden das die meisten merken. Egotrip ist hier nicht, genausowenig wie Monsterequip = Monsterdamage und nur noch wie dummer auf eine Taste hauen.

Ohh gott ich freu mich schon so wenn die ersten von denen im Szenario oder im RvR Gebiet auftauchen - i love Kanonenfutter!


----------



## Dentus (17. September 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> Ohh ja die ganzen Arena oder PvP Spieler aus WoW, die meinen ui da kann ich tierisch Leute abziehen werden hier schnell auf die F..... (um mal nicht unflätig zu werden) fliegen. WAR = Skill + Teamplay, spätestens bei den Keepraids werden das die meisten merken. Egotrip ist hier nicht, genausowenig wie Monsterequip = Monsterdamage und nur noch wie dummer auf eine Taste hauen.
> 
> Ohh gott ich freu mich schon so wenn die ersten von denen im Szenario oder im RvR Gebiet auftauchen - i love Kanonenfutter!


*schubst ein Bier zu dem dicken Zwerg*


----------



## Brachial (17. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> *schubst ein Bier zu dem dicken Zwerg*



*Hebt seinen Krug auf Dentus Wohl!*

*Info* Server back Online!


----------



## abszu (17. September 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> Ohh ja die ganzen Arena oder PvP Spieler aus WoW, die meinen ui da kann ich tierisch Leute abziehen werden hier schnell auf die F..... (um mal nicht unflätig zu werden) fliegen. WAR = Skill + Teamplay, spätestens bei den Keepraids werden das die meisten merken. Egotrip ist hier nicht, genausowenig wie Monsterequip = Monsterdamage und nur noch wie dummer auf eine Taste hauen.
> 
> Ohh gott ich freu mich schon so wenn die ersten von denen im Szenario oder im RvR Gebiet auftauchen - i love Kanonenfutter!



Freu dich drauf - wenn solche kommen und mit dir den Boden aufwischen, wirst auch du begreifen, daß nicht jeder Anti-WoW-Flame sinnvoll ist, nur weil man gerade dem neusten Hype huldigt. Wenn überhaupt jemand TEAMPLAY und gegenseitigen SUPPORT auf die harte Tour gelernt hat, dann Leute aus der 3er- und 5er-Arena. Wenn ich obendrein so bedenke, daß im Massen-PvP, bei Städteraids u.ä., am erfolgreichsten immer die guten alten Raidgilden waren...

Was solls, wenn ich sowas les, hab ich so manchmal das Gefühl, daß viele, die hier WoW dissen und WAR zum Himmel hypen, WoW als so eine Art "Single Player Game mit Chat" gezockt haben und nun denken, da man in WAR fast gezwungen wird, im Team zu spielen, wird alles gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rosabuffed (17. September 2008)

Find ich prima, in 2 Monaten hat man WAR durchgezockt und kann dann direkt mit WOTLK weitermachen. Gutes Timing Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GrafvonRotz (17. September 2008)

Wenn WAR das Niveau hält ist WOW für mich und viele andere bald toter als tot.

&#8364; sagt: Tsabotavoc - 70er Hexer auf Frostmourne, mehrere PvP Videos und Sunwell bis Brutallus. Alles andere clear. 
Ich hab alles gesehen, gemacht und erlebt. Mir tut nichts mehr weh


----------



## Ghaash (17. September 2008)

> Find ich prima, in 2 Monaten hat man WAR durchgezockt und kann dann direkt mit WOTLK weitermachen. Gutes Timing Leute



jap so seh ich das auch. kann mich nur noch nicht so richtig dazu durchringen.
ich warte die ersten kommentare vom capital city raiden ab. wenn das vielversprechend gelobt wird, dann spiel ich mal schnell nen char auf max renown rauf und guck ob es dann noch spaß macht.


----------



## Shintuargar (17. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Freu dich drauf - wenn solche kommen und mit dir den Boden aufwischen, wirst auch du begreifen, daß nicht jeder Anti-WoW-Flame sinnvoll ist, nur weil man gerade dem neusten Hype huldigt. Wenn überhaupt jemand TEAMPLAY und gegenseitigen SUPPORT auf die harte Tour gelernt hat, dann Leute aus der 3er- und 5er-Arena. Wenn ich obendrein so bedenke, daß im Massen-PvP, bei Städteraids u.ä., am erfolgreichsten immer die guten alten Raidgilden waren...
> 
> Was solls, wenn ich sowas les, hab ich so manchmal das Gefühl, daß viele, die hier WoW dissen und WAR zum Himmel hypen, WoW als so eine Art "Single Player Game mit Chat" gezockt haben und nun denken, da man in WAR fast gezwungen wird, im Team zu spielen, wird alles gut...
> 
> ...



Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen. Die WoWler, die in der Arena oder in den Stammgruppen-BG's gespielt haben, werden in WAR sicherlich nicht plötzlich zu Einzelgängern. Und ob man es glaubt oder nicht, das sind vornehmlich die, die sich WAR anschauen. 

WAR ist ein tolles Spiel, aber auch hier wird man unterschiedliche Spielertypen treffen. Einzelgänger, Möchtegern-R0XX0r und eingespielte Teams. Wie in WoW auch. Nur die Spielwiese ist in WAR eine andere.


----------



## Punischer240 (17. September 2008)

ich hab wow lange gespielt und es ist einfach langweilig ich hab auch licking vorbestellt aber ich wtte wen da wieder alle 80 sind un aufs equipt farmen geil werden dan hauen wieder welche ab zu war weil wow einfach nichts mit team zutuen hat nur mit ego


----------



## Moonstrider (17. September 2008)

Spielt doch einfach das worauf ihr Lust habt. Ghaash, du wirst mit WAR nicht glücklich, ist doch in Ordnung. Bald gibts neues Futter für WOW.

Ich warte auf neues Futter für HdRo, kommt ja auch bald. 

Ich bin mit der Mechanik von WOW nicht glücklich, Itemspirale,...    WOW hat lange viel Spaß gemacht, hat ein tolles eeling auch wenn man durch RL bedingt keine Chance hatte Naxx und Konsorten mal von innen zu bestaunen und von epischer Rüssi nur träumen konnte. Ich habe das Problem das vieles unerreichbar ist außer ich verbringe täglich so viel Zeit mit WOW das ich 
1. gut genug bin in eine supr Gilde zu kommen um profimäßig zu raiden
2. stundenlang Arena gehe und meine Punkte so langsam sammle für besseres Equip
3. Überhaupt an entsprechendes Equip komme um in Punkt 1 und 2 bestehen zu können.

Darüber braucht jetzt auch nicht diskutiert werden, ist einfach so mein persönlicher Eindruck.


Ob ich mit der Mechanik von WAR glücklich werde wird sich zeigen wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## fr06 (17. September 2008)

ich hab ziemlich lang wow gespielt. nur jetzt ist die luft raus. war hat mich von anfang an gefesselt da es nicht diese ewige instanz hatz ist.


----------



## Iodun (17. September 2008)

ich frage mich was die leute welche an war nix finden können hier suchen und uns mit ihrem geistigen dünnschiss belegen


----------



## abszu (17. September 2008)

Iodun schrieb:


> ich frage mich was die leute welche an war nix finden können hier suchen und uns mit ihrem geistigen dünnschiss belegen



Nun, solange hier, um dich mal zu zitieren, "geistiger Dünnschiss" über WoW ausgegossen wird, müsst ihr schon mit dem Echo klarkommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bagge93 (17. September 2008)

ich werde mir morgen auch WAR kaufen...hab jetze seit ca. 2 Jahren WoW gezockt und es hat wirklich nichtmehr viel zu bieten...auch wenn jetzt mit WotLK neue und spannendere q und alles kommen sollen wird man in wenigen monaten auf 80 lvln und dann versucht man doch nur wieder wöchentlich die raids zu clearen und macht wieder dasselbe wie jetzt...twinken hat auch keinen reiz mehr irgendwie kommt einem dann eher wie arbeit vor und weniger wie spaß^^
da erhoffe ich mir von WAR mehr abwechslung und vorallem das man nicht nur mit einer guten raidgilde weiterkommt wenn man nicht monatelang immerwieder denselben raid machen will...habe da große hoffnungen da es pvp (bzw RvR =P) basiert ist
habe zum glück 5 meiner woekumpel überredet das sie mit mir anfangen dann bin ich nic so alleine =P

bye =)


----------



## Ghaash (17. September 2008)

> Ghaash, du wirst mit WAR nicht glücklich, ist doch in Ordnung. Bald gibts neues Futter für WOW.


ich spiele kein wow mehr seit 8monaten.

ich bin hier, weil ich lust habe mal wieder ein MMO zu spielen. aber weder WAR noch WoW haben mich bisher für sich gewinnen können.
ich vertete kein spiel, ich versuche nur bei dem krassen fanboy-gehabe hier, auch die andere seite würdig zu vertreten. und so wie der vergleich zwischen WAR und WoW gezogen wurde, war er einfach einseitig. bei WAR ist nicht alles besser und gerade was die langzeitmotivation angeht, sehe ich da noch überhaupt keinen punkt.
ich bin hier, weil ich hoffe das mir jemand zeigt warum ich WAR spielen sollte.

was ich super finde bei WAR ist:

-tome of knowledge
-tactics
-morale
-renown
-gildenlevel
-ganzheitliche charakterentwicklung durch PvP

was mir nicht so gut gefällt, bzw. ich dann mit wotlk auch bei WoW habe ist:

-tome of knowledge (jedenfalls der teil mit den titeln und den achievements)
-tactics (in form von inscriptions, denn nichts anderes sind sie)
-dass die charakterentwicklung nur während dem leveln vorhanden ist. da ich ein powergamer bin und bereits nach wenigen wochen auf maxlevel sein werde, fehlt mir etwas die charakterentwicklung im endgame.
-mangelndes endgame pve
-eintöniges endgame pvp. das erste mal die hauptstadt einnehmen ist sicher EPIC, aber das 20. mal ist es auch nichts anderes als zum 20. mal illidan umzuhauen.
-wenig soziale interaktion (handeln, chatten, gruppenbildung: ich laufe als solospieler irgendwohin, klicke kommentarlos auf ne offene gruppe, man sagt "hi", man macht die PQ und verlässt die gruppe wieder. klar, geht schnell und einfach.. aber eine bindung hab ich zu den leuten nicht.)



und da hier im moment noch niemand genau sagen kann, wie sich das wiederholte einnehmen der hauptstädte im endgame anfühlt, warte ich hier noch ein paar wochen bis es soweit ist. dann treffe ich die entscheidung für WAR oder wotlk


----------



## Kryptmann (17. September 2008)

Ich sehe das eher andersrum .... WoW .. für mich nur bis WaR kam, sah und siegte .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (17. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> ich hab gesagt es gibt einige probate mittel spieler eines MMOs bei stange zu halten.
> itemspirale, attributsspirale(generelles stärkerwerden), pvp.
> 
> ABER pvp ist kein selbstläufer. der spieler muss etwas von pvp haben.
> ...



Wiederum, wenn das bei dir so ist, dann mein herzliches Beileid und viel Spaß in WoW mit Minimal- bis Nullcontent. Wenn du mit ein paar Items zufrieden bist bitte, sie seien dir gegönnt. Aber behaupte nicht dass das auch für alle anderen Spieler gilt. Es gibt eine ganze Menge Leute die Items und Stats sowas von periphär tangieren.

Für Leute die auf nichts anderes schauen als das aufplustern des virtuellen Egos, das sie selbst "Charakter" nennen ist WAR nichts. Und ich denke die denen WAR gefällt können damit sehr gut leben.

Und ja, ich kenne genug Spiele, die ohne Items als Langzeitmotivation auskommen. Mit denen wirst du aber nichts anfangen können. Ich würde da sämtliche Teile der Final Fantasy-Reihe empfehlen (bis auf Teil X-2 (mies) und XI (online-only)), Fallout 1+2, Baldur's Gate 1+2, Neverwinter Nights 1+2, Drakensang, Mass Effect, etc. All diese Spiele bieten zwar keine lilagrünblauen Items, dafür aber mehr Langzeitmotivation als Grinden in IRGENDEINEM MMO.



> ein RPG lebt von der charakterentwicklung.. auf irgendeinem weg muss diese voran gehen.



Autsch, das tut RICHTIG weh... Kein Wunder dass keine Perlen wie Baldurs Gate mehr produziert werden, wenn solche Menschen jetzt schon RPGs spielen...

Nur zu deiner Information: Ein RPG lebt vom RP (wie der Name eigentlich sagen sollte). Und nur davon. Der ganze Item-Kram ist eine Krankheit die u.a. Blizzard mit Diablo da reingebracht hat. Und WoW und WAR stehen auch genau auf dieser Stufe: Diablo mit etwas umfangreicherer Mechanik. "RPG" darf sich per definitionem KEINS von den beiden schimpfen.



> in WAR, beim raufleveln, wo sich ja im moment noch jeder befindet, HAT das pvp dieses charakterentwicklung.
> du kriegst erfahrung die dich stärker macht, du kriegst renown was dir neue, mächtige itemsets beschert und titel sowie attributsverbesserungen mit sich bringt.
> das ist SUPER! das ist wirklich so geil, dass ich von level 1 bis 40 nichts anderes machen möchte als leute zu kloppen.. da man einfach so extrem viel dafür kriegt.
> 
> ...



Okay du spielst EINDEUTIG das falsche Spiel. Bitte tu uns den Gefallen, nimm deine Engstirnigkeit und trag sie zu WoW zurück. Da seid ihr beide besser aufgehoben.

Ich dachte nicht dass es jemanden auf der Welt gibt der den Kram mit der Itemisation wirklich und ernsthaft für dauermotivierend hält, aber anscheinend gibts da schon Wesen die primitiv genug sind das auch zu schlucken... Das ist wirklich, ehrlich und völlig objektiv ARM, sorry dass ich das so sage. Sich selbst als Kunden so billig zu verkaufen, das ist eigentlich schon beschämend. Naja, wen wunderts dann wenn Blizz es mit Riesenbudget und vier Jahren Zeit immer noch nicht hinbekommt aus WoW mehr als eine Itemfarmerei zu machen.


----------



## Cressari (17. September 2008)

WOTLK is alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen. Nach 3 Jahren WoW ist WAR genau der richtige neue Wein und er mundet hervorragend. Mein WoW Account ist längst verschenkt. WOTLK??? GESCHENKT!!!!!!


----------



## Pymonte (17. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> was mir nicht so gut gefällt, bzw. ich dann mit wotlk auch bei WoW habe ist:
> 
> -tome of knowledge (jedenfalls der teil mit den titeln und den achievements) Achievements sind ja wohl ungleich schlechter als die WAR Titel. Unkreativer (1. mit  First Aid auf 425=Arzt) und keine Nebeninfos. Wo man im Tome zu jedem Ding noch ne Erklärung bekommt und Geschichten, texte oder Hinweise ist man bei WoW mit nem Erfolg bzw mit dem Titel dann am Ende.
> -tactics (in form von inscriptions, denn nichts anderes sind sie)Falsch, Incription verbessert deine Zauber oder gibt ihnen marginale Veränderungen wie Farbe oder keine Reagenzien mehr. Taktiken haben z.B. Procc Chancen die dir Leben wieder geben/Rüstung erhöhen, die deinem Gegner Moral abziehen AoE, oder wo man emhr EP/Geld durch RvR bekommt (nur als Beispiel). Sicherlichklaut Inscription hier einige Ideen, aber im Endeffekt ist es neben verzauberung und Flasks nur ein weiterer Dmg Boost für die Zauber für PvP/Raid. Die Taktiken hingegen sind 1. nicht teuer oder mit ewigem Farmaufwand verbunden. 2. habens ie ein viel größeres Spectrum an Verbesserungen als derzeit die Inscription Works. Dabei meine ich nciht die Anzahl der Taktiken, sondern die beeinflussten Bereiche.
> ...


----------



## Ghaash (17. September 2008)

ich spar mir einfach mal zu dem ganzen post stellung zu nehmen, da sich alles gesagte mit einem beispiel in rauch auflöst:



> > ein RPG lebt von der charakterentwicklung.. auf irgendeinem weg muss diese voran gehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn du mir ernsthaft erzählen willst, dass baldurs gate nicht von der charakterentwicklung (charakterentwicklung != items) lebt, dann bist du es wirklich nicht wert einen ausführlichen post auf deinen schwachsinn zu tippen.

du schreibst schön, bist reif, hast deine meinung, aber leider verstehst du nicht worum es geht. du liest nur das was dir gefällt und, reisst es aus dem zusammenhang und versuchst es ins lächerliche zu ziehen ohne argumente zu liefern.


----------



## abszu (17. September 2008)

@Pymonte: Nur 2 Dinge mal auf die Schnelle...

1. Mag ja sein, daß DAoC ohne PvE-Endgame auskam, aber du wünschst WAR doch wohl nicht, ähnlich in der Bedeutungslosigkeit zu versinken wie eben DAoC, oder? Ich behaupte nämlich, daß gerade dieses fehlende PvE-Endgame einer der Gründe ist, warum zwar viele DAoC kennen, aber nur relativ wenige längere Zeit spielen.

2. Deine Beschreibung des Honor-Systems in WAR, so ähnlich kann mans ja auch anderswo lesen: Man macht PvP, bekommt Punkte für bestimmte Dinge, kann diese Punkte in bessere Ausrüstung investieren. Wo genau ist da jetzt der Unterschied zu WoW? Sicher, die Szenarien sind anders, aber letztendlich ists auch nur ein Form von farming...


----------



## Pymonte (17. September 2008)

Dann erläutere doch mal, Ghaash, was deine Charakterentwicklung alles umfasst, wenn weder items, noch Stats, nochr Ruf noch Level gemeint sind???


----------



## Ascían (17. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> du schreibst schön, bist reif, hast deine meinung, aber leider verstehst du nicht worum es geht. du liest nur das was dir gefällt und, reisst es aus dem zusammenhang und versuchst es ins lächerliche zu ziehen ohne argumente zu liefern.



Alles was ich bisher bei deinen Posts verstanden habe, ist: Du möchstest was für deine "investierte" Spielzeit sehen. Items, Fähigkeiten, alles was den Charakter/Avatar besser macht. Hast du schonmal CS gespielt? Oder Battlefield? Dort wird man nicht besser, man erwirbt nur Erfahrung im Umgagn mit den gegnerischen Spielern (umgangssprachlich auch Skill), kann sich besser auf Taktiken und Situationen einstellen - der Mensch vor dem Bildschirm wird besser. So ähnlich muss man es sich auch bei WAR vorstellen, sicher, eine kleine Portion WoW-esquer Charakterentwicklung ist vorhanden, aber größtenteils wird bei WAR auch einfach nur Spielerfahrung im Festungen einnehmen, Taktikverständnis, Klassenverständnis und Scenarien gewinnen erworben. Bei WoW wird im Gegensatz dazu nicht der Mensch vor dem Bildschirm, sondern nur der virtuelle Avatar "besser". Was wäre Dir also lieber?


----------



## Pymonte (17. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> @Pymonte: Nur 2 Dinge mal auf die Schnelle...
> 
> 1. Mag ja sein, daß DAoC ohne PvE-Endgame auskam, aber du wünschst WAR doch wohl nicht, ähnlich in der Bedeutungslosigkeit zu versinken wie eben DAoC, oder? Ich behaupte nämlich, daß gerade dieses fehlende PvE-Endgame einer der Gründe ist, warum zwar viele DAoC kennen, aber nur relativ wenige längere Zeit spielen.


 hoffe ich nicht, so schnelle Raids wären noch ok, aber das WoW Pendant bitte nicht,



abszu schrieb:


> 2. Deine Beschreibung des Honor-Systems in WAR, so ähnlich kann mans ja auch anderswo lesen: Man macht PvP, bekommt Punkte für bestimmte Dinge, kann diese Punkte in bessere Ausrüstung investieren. Wo genau ist da jetzt der Unterschied zu WoW? Sicher, die Szenarien sind anders, aber letztendlich ists auch nur ein Form von farming...


In WoW kauft man sich für Ehre Items. Egal ob ich nun 1000000000000Ehre hab oder 10000 Ehre. Ich kauf meine Items und damit ist Sense fürs System. In WAR bekommt man aber zusätzlich noch Fähigkeiten/Attribute und nen Rang. mal abgesehen das die besten Sets auch erst ab hohem RR zu kaufen sind. 
Da war das alte Ehre System von WoW noch näher dran. Gute Items gabs nur, wenn man auch gute PvP Stats hatte. Allerdings war es dank dem Ehre verfall usw recht unfair. Hätte man einfach die erfoderliche Ehre für die Ränge ungemein größer gemacht, wäre das prinzip fast schonw ie das DAoC bzw WAR System, nur auf itemsbasierend. Aber das würde ja im Konflikt mit neuen Addons/Arena stehen, da der PvE Content nun mal 5mal schneller ausgelutscht ist, als der PvP Content.


----------



## Draco1985 (17. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> wenn du mir ernsthaft erzählen willst, dass baldurs gate nicht von der charakterentwicklung (charakterentwicklung != items) lebt, dann bist du es wirklich nicht wert einen ausführlichen post auf deinen schwachsinn zu tippen.



Das (A)D&D-System war bei Baldur's Gate Nebensache. Ebenso wie es das bei JEDEM guten RPG ist. Das wichtige ist die Story, nicht Charakterentwicklung in Form von Stats und Items. Sowas ist immer nur Mittel zum Zweck. Ich besiege einen Boss in solchen Spielen nicht um seine Schatzkammer zu plündern, sondern um die Geschichte voranzutreiben.

Wenn man solche Spiele spielt nur weil man darin Charaktere nett ausrüsten kann, dann sollte man sie lieber links liegen lassen und sich auf Diablo und seine Klone konzentrieren, damit man wenigstens EIN Spiel ausschöpfen kann.


----------



## Hardin (17. September 2008)

bitte dieses forum in 6 monaten nochmal öffnen und dann seine meinung nochmal posten,mal sehen wer bei war gebliebenist und wer kriechend nach wow wieder gekrochen ist ^^


----------



## Ghaash (17. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das (A)D&D-System war bei Baldur's Gate Nebensache. Ebenso wie es das bei JEDEM guten RPG ist. Das wichtige ist die Story, nicht Charakterentwicklung in Form von Stats und Items. Sowas ist immer nur Mittel zum Zweck. Ich besiege einen Boss in solchen Spielen nicht um seine Schatzkammer zu plündern, sondern um die Geschichte voranzutreiben.
> 
> Wenn man solche Spiele spielt nur weil man darin Charaktere nett ausrüsten kann, dann sollte man sie lieber links liegen lassen und sich auf Diablo und seine Klone konzentrieren, damit man wenigstens EIN Spiel ausschöpfen kann.



du schweifst ab! keins deiner argumente gilt für WAR. oder willst du mir erzählen das endgame rvr in WAR dient dem fortschritt der geschichte?

und erzähl mir nichts von RPG. ich spiele seit jahren D&D auf dem papier und auch in form der von dir als tolle spiele gepriesenen CRPGs auf d&d basis. wenn du interessiert bist kann ich dir gerne den werdegang meiner zwergenkleriker schildern und was sie schon alles charakterentwicklungsmäßig erlebt haben.


----------



## SirDamatadore (17. September 2008)

Und schon sind wir beim Thema, warum das andere Game scheisse ist. 

Was bewegt einen Menschen dazu, immer und immer wieder sein Spiel anzupreisen?
Und PRO-WAR schenkt PRO-WOW nichts, ihr seid beide gleich schlimm!


----------



## Dentus (17. September 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Und schon sind wir beim Thema, warum das andere Game scheisse ist.
> 
> Was bewegt einen Menschen dazu, immer und immer wieder sein Spiel anzupreisen?
> Und PRO-WAR schenkt PRO-WOW nichts, ihr seid beide gleich schlimm!


Warum liebst du dein Leben lang die selbe Frau?


----------



## abszu (17. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> hoffe ich nicht, so schnelle Raids wären noch ok, aber das WoW Pendant bitte nicht,



In WoW gabs das ja in allen Geschmacksrichtungen. Leider wurde das Konzept der Weltbosse mit BC etwas vernachlässigt, das führte auf PvP-Servern immer wieder zu ner Art 3. Weltkrieg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ein Raid auf einen Weltboss, oder etwas ala Gruul/Maghteridon, also falls es das in WAR noch nicht gibt, es würde WAR bestimmt gut zu Gesicht stehen. Ersteres wär eh nen Knaller, weil PvP, und letzteres ist kurz und knackig.




> In WoW kauft man sich für Ehre Items. Egal ob ich nun 1000000000000Ehre hab oder 10000 Ehre. Ich kauf meine Items und damit ist Sense fürs System. In WAR bekommt man aber zusätzlich noch Fähigkeiten/Attribute und nen Rang. mal abgesehen das die besten Sets auch erst ab hohem RR zu kaufen sind.
> Da war das alte Ehre System von WoW noch näher dran. Gute Items gabs nur, wenn man auch gute PvP Stats hatte. Allerdings war es dank dem Ehre verfall usw recht unfair. Hätte man einfach die erfoderliche Ehre für die Ränge ungemein größer gemacht, wäre das prinzip fast schonw ie das DAoC bzw WAR System, nur auf itemsbasierend. Aber das würde ja im Konflikt mit neuen Addons/Arena stehen, da der PvE Content nun mal 5mal schneller ausgelutscht ist, als der PvP Content.



Japp, an das alte Ehresystem, nur in einer linearen Form, hat mich das auch erinnert. Naja, mal abwarten, wie der Erfolg davon in WAR aussieht. In WoW hat die Linearisierung (anstatt Ränge zu erkämpfen und verteidigen nur noch eine bestimmte Menge Ehrenpunkte+Marken) ja prompt zum Auftauchen sogenannter Farmbots geführt. Denn sobald die erkämpften Punkte nicht mehr verfielen, war es egal, wieviele Siege man am Tag machte - irgendwann HATTE man genug Punkte. Und letztendlich, ob man sich nun "Feldmarshall" nennen und neue Items kaufen darf, oder nen Rang bekommt und neue Fähigkeiten, der Unterschied ist imo. nur in der Bezeichnung, nicht in der Sache an sich.


----------



## Xurmu (17. September 2008)

Hasse es wie alle von euch sagen WAR guckt von WoW was ab!
WoW hat eben sehr viele sachen und features . Und wenn man alles weglassen würde in WAR was es in WoW gibt wär es kein online rollenspiel mehr.
Also in diesem Sinne : Don't Cry!


----------



## Dentus (17. September 2008)

Xurmu schrieb:


> Hasse es wie alle von euch sagen WAR guckt von WoW was ab!
> WoW hat eben sehr viele sachen und features . Und wenn man alles weglassen würde in WAR was es in WoW gibt wär es kein online rollenspiel mehr.
> Also in diesem Sinne : Don't Cry!


Wenn ich mir die Storyline von WAR ansehe, hat sich damals Blizzard ordentlich da dran bedient....von daher ist das nur gerecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xurmu (17. September 2008)

jo.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber naja für mich is es eh egal ! Mein WoW Acc ist verkauft. Und WoW ist deinstalliert. Damit ich ja nich wieder mit diesen Spiel anfange.
Ab morgen kann ich ja auch endlich war zocken ! 

mfg


----------



## LordAsmodan (17. September 2008)

@Ascian
Eigentlich hattest du teilweise gute Argumente aber na ja lol mit dem vergleich von 3D shootern und nem MMO hast du verloren aber derbe das sind zwei sowas von unterschiedlichen Genres.....
Jeder der sagt ein MMO würd nicht von Item und Skill verbesserung leben LÜGT klar ist das hauptziel die geschichte aber du kannst als kleiner wurm net den endboss killen wenn du dicht nicht verbesserst ansonsten wäre es ziemlich unlogisch.
Ich spiele seid jahren Pen & Paper und wenn beim Rollenspiel nicht auch unter anderem Items wichtig sind und dazu gehören na ja mhh wozu gibts dann ganze haufen an quellenbüch für ausrüssi etc?


----------



## abszu (17. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Storyline von WAR ansehe, hat sich damals Blizzard ordentlich da dran bedient....von daher ist das nur gerecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hatte aber Gründe. Soweit ich weiss, sollte Blizzard ursprünglich ein Warhammer-Spiel entwickeln. Aus der Lizenz ist dann - warum auch immer - nichts geworden, und bevor sie ein recht weitgediehenes Spiel in die Tonne treten, haben sie sich halt fix ne eigene dazu passende Story aus den Fingern gesaugt, es "Warcraft: Orcs & Humans" getauft, und der Rest ist Geschichte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (17. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> du schweifst ab! keins deiner argumente gilt für WAR. oder willst du mir erzählen das endgame rvr in WAR dient dem fortschritt der geschichte?



Nein, aber wie die Geschichte in SP-RPGs ist das RvR Motivation für sich. Da braucht man kein drumherum von Items, im Gegenteil, die Equipmentunterschiede machen das Ganze nur schwerer balancebar. Wie andere schon so treffend gesagt haben, die Motivation hinter WAR ist ähnlich wie bei Counterstrike oder Battlefield. Es geht um den Konflikt untereinander. Die Charakterentwicklung läuft nur nebenbei und ist zweit- oder drittrangig.

WAR ist weniger ein WoW-Klon im Sinne des Gesamtkonzepts, sondern eher ein Fantasy-Battlefield mit einer WoW-artigen Engine.

Da kann man auch nicht viel argumentieren, ich könnte auch nicht näher beschreiben was mich dazu verleitet hat eins ums andere Mal CS auf LANs zu spielen (zuletzt heute in einer Vetretungsstunde in der Berufsschule so nebenbei gesagt). Es macht einfach Spaß, selbst wenn man einmal verliert. Und ich habe dort nie irgendwelche Imba-Waffen vermisst.



> und erzähl mir nichts von RPG. ich spiele seit jahren D&D auf dem papier und auch in form der von dir als tolle spiele gepriesenen CRPGs auf d&d basis. wenn du interessiert bist kann ich dir gerne den werdegang meiner zwergenkleriker schildern und was sie schon alles charakterentwicklungsmäßig erlebt haben.



Bei mir sinds insgesamt mehrere Jahre DSA, Vampire und sogar ein oder zwei versuchsweise selbstgebastelte Systeme auf DSA- und GURPS-Basis. Ach ja, und eine Testrunde Inquisitor. D&D war mir vom System her immer zu simpel (wobei ich die vierte Edition noch nicht kenne) und dazu stößt mich das "Zero-to-Hero"-Prinzip bei RPGs eher ab. Abrupte Steigerungen der Werte durch Levelaufstiege und zu viel magisches Equipment durch das die Helden zu mächtig werden macht das Spiel IMO eher langweilig. Deswegen mag ich übrigens auch GURPS: Der Charakter mit dem man das Spiel beginnt verbessert sich höchtens marginal oder zumindest sehr kleinschrittig. Das halte ich für wesentlich realistischer (soweit man in Bezug auf Fantasyuniversen von Realismus sprechen kann).


----------



## Der echte Khronos (17. September 2008)

Macantosch schrieb:


> Hi Leute mal so frage wird war für euch nur so Lücken Ersatz bis Wotlk oder wollt ihr das intensiv zocken
> 
> ich selber habe daoc und wow gezockt wie blöder
> 
> ...



Hau ab mit WoW
Das interessiert mich schon sehr lange nicht mehr!!!
Freue mich jetzt schon auf Warhammer addons, aber auf WoW addons wird geschi..en ^^

PS: Bist im falschen Forum!


----------



## LordAsmodan (17. September 2008)

Nett gemeint Draco aber das WAR ohne items-skills auskommt liegt daran das es neu ist warte noch nene paar Monate bis High end angesagt ist dann sehen wir weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vagav (17. September 2008)

Ich hab mir auch WAR zugelegt und ich bin bisher doch sehr zufrieden. 

Nur den gradezu grenzenlosen WAR ist besser als WOW Wahn kann ich kaum nachvollziehen. Weiss denn jemand wie es im Endgame ausschaun wird und ob es auch über eine lange Zeit motivieren kann? Da seh ich im Moment das Problem. Klar am Anfang macht es einen Heiden Spass ganz ohne Frage aber ich seh kaum eine Steigerung (klar neue Skills) dann im Endgame - da macht man doch genau das gleiche wie beim Leveln PvP mässig, oder etwa nicht? Klar die erste Stadt einnehme wird irre Spass machen aber was dann? Wieder die Stadt einnehmen und wieder und wieder? Dann wäre man genau da wo WoW jetzt mit dem PvE Content ist nur halt in der PVP Version grasst man halt die Szenarios ab...

Vielleicht hab ich auch etwas übersehen, dann helft mir mal auf die Sprünge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir schaut es so aus. Ich spiele und geniesse die Levelzeit in WAR weils wirklich enorm Spass bringt und die Atmo einfach super dicht und gelungen ist allerdings ist dieser AHA-Effekt irgendwann verfolgen und dann möchte man Abwechlungsreich unterhalten werden und genau da seh ich den Schwachpunkt in WAR. Und auch wenn es gleich Buh Rufe gibt... ich seh es als Überbrückung bis WotLK - natürlich ohne Gewähr doch hängenzubleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## powerplayer1 (17. September 2008)

ich denk mal beide spiele also wow und war haben langfristig vor- und nachteile. also sind alle diskussionen sinnlos. wenn ich wie in wow über 3 jahre pve mach dann langweilt des irgednwann. wenn ich in war dann etliche jahre pvp mach dann wirds auch irgednwann langweilig. es gibt nicht DAS supertolle mmo. 
es geht ja nur um den spass und man muss sich überlegen welches mmo einem am meisten spass macht langfristig gesehn.

man kann weder wow noch war verteufeln....bin ich extremer suchtspieler wird alles irgednwann mal ausgelutscht und langweilig. so ist es einfach. dann kommt wieder ein neues mmo raus und dann find ich des einfach supertoll.

ich für meinen teil ich hab wow lange ausprobiert (7 70er) und werd nun schaun wie lange war mich bei der stange hält (denk mal aber auch paar jahre).... aber mit einem auge schau ich scho wieder auf STO. da freu ich mich auch riesig drauf!

grüße


----------



## Draco1985 (17. September 2008)

LordAsmodan schrieb:


> Nett gemeint Draco aber das WAR ohne items-skills auskommt liegt daran das es neu ist warte noch nene paar Monate bis High end angesagt ist dann sehen wir weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohne Skills? Dürfte schwierig werden, weil die Steuerung nur noch mit Auto-Hit etwas ZU simpel werden würde. Aber ohne (echtes) Hochleveln und stattdessen direkt ab Start ein RvR-fertiger Charakter à la Guild Wars mit Equip als rein kosmetische Sache?

Das kann sogar sehr gut funktionieren. Direkt rein ins Getümmel und Spaß an Hauptstadangriffen haben. Klingt für mich nochmal nach einer spürbaren Verbesserung. Die Levelingphase ist ja sowieso mehr ein ausgedehntes Tutorial, an deren Ende man hoffentlich gelernt hat, seinen Charakter in vollem Umfang zu spielen. Auf jeden Fall würde WAR wenig bis gar nichts verlieren, wenn man Leveln und Equipunterschiede streicht.


----------



## LordAsmodan (17. September 2008)

Na ja wers mag, für mich gehört zu nem MMO Geschichte + Items, na wers mag nen RvR-fertiger Charakter zu bekommen und dann nur noch rumzumetzeln na ja wers mag wie ich schon nen paar posts vorher gesagt hab viel spass mit WAR ich wünsch dem GAme viel Glück (das ist net Ironisch oder sonstwas gemeint sonder ehrlich ;P )


----------



## Humunculus (17. September 2008)

meine WAR Preorder wandert zu Ebay. Sorry aber die Grafik ist ein Witz. Sämtliche Bewegungen sind unflüssig. Das ganze Ding schaut aus als wurde es mit Win Paint gezeichnet. Alleine die Feurballanimationen. ein roter Klecks der durch die gegend fliegt. Von der miessesten Soundausgabe seit bestehen der Rollenspiele ganz zu schweigen (dachte ja nicht das AoC zu toppen ist)

Mag sein das es Inhaltlich was zu bieten hat. Aber so machts mir keinen Spass. Wotlk testen, Starcraft2 GTA 4 etc steht ja auch alles in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Ascían (17. September 2008)

Humunculus schrieb:


> meine WAR Preorder wandert zu Ebay. Sorry aber die Grafik ist ein Witz. Sämtliche Bewegungen sind unflüssig. Das ganze Ding schaut aus als wurde es mit Win Paint gezeichnet. Alleine die Feurballanimationen. ein roter Klecks der durch die gegend fliegt. Von der miessesten Soundausgabe seit bestehen der Rollenspiele ganz zu schweigen (dachte ja nicht das AoC zu toppen ist)
> 
> Mag sein das es Inhaltlich was zu bieten hat. Aber so machts mir keinen Spass. Wotlk testen, Starcraft2 GTA 4 etc steht ja auch alles in den Startlöchern.



gl+hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann zwar deine Kritik nicht wikrlich nachvollziehen, aber vielleicht hast du ja eine andere Version als ich *g


----------



## milchfisch (17. September 2008)

war grafik < wotlk grafik?.. ich glaub kaum
es sei denn du drehst die einstellungen runter bei war
------------

naja ich persönlich hab auch sehr lange wow gezockt und das letzte halbe jahr hab ichs eig auch nur wegen freunden noch gespielt
es wird zeit für was neues und in der open beta hat mich war schon ziemlich überzeugt, auch wenns hier und da noch hapert, aber das fängt sich noch ein mit der zeit denk ich
jenachdem ob es mich noch fesselt, bis wotlk rauskommt, werd ichs weiter spielen oder nicht, aber was ich von wotlk gesehn hab reißt mich nich so vom hocker


----------



## sybarith (17. September 2008)

> Da seh ich im Moment das Problem. Klar am Anfang macht es einen Heiden Spass ganz ohne Frage aber ich seh kaum eine Steigerung (klar neue Skills) dann im Endgame - da macht man doch genau das gleiche wie beim Leveln PvP mässig, oder etwa nicht? Klar die erste Stadt einnehme wird irre Spass machen aber was dann? Wieder die Stadt einnehmen und wieder und wieder? Dann wäre man genau da wo WoW jetzt mit dem PvE Content ist nur halt in der PVP Version grasst man halt die Szenarios ab...



der vergleich hinkt aber. bei pve hast läuft immer wieder das selbe schema ab, weil du gegen ein script kämpfst. beim rvr spielst du gegen andere leute, nix da mit schema f. weil man gezwungen ist immer wieder auf eine andere art und weise zu regieren. ich habe schon in der beta ne menge burgen verteidigt und angegriffen und mache das auch jetzt noch, es macht weiterhin spass, einfach weil es immer wieder anders abläuft. das ist ja gerade der reiz beim pvp.


----------



## Drizzt2 (17. September 2008)

Wenn du pve magst , verstaube bei wow.....

Wenn du es jedoch liebst deine Klinge im Blut eines intiligenten Gegners zu tränken,  dann besorge dir war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (17. September 2008)

Das Problem ist wohl eher, dass viele MMOG-Neulinge nur WoW kennen und sich einfach nicht vorstellen können, dass der Endcontent auch anders aussehen kann als nur: "Heute Instanz a für Item x, morgen Instanz b für Item y und übermorgen Instanz c für Item z und das bis zum neuen Addon in einem Jahr." Vor allem ist die Motivation doch eine ganz andere, wenn der Gegner mir "meine" Stadt niederbrennt. Bei WoW denkt man sich: "Ach,egal. In 10 Minuten ist wieder alles klasse." Bei LotRO denkt man sich: "Das gibt es bei uns ja gar nicht. Nur nette Spieler überall." Bei WAR sollte man sich denken: "Verdammte Ordnungstruppen/Zerstörungstruppen, ihr schlachtet meine Leute ab. Rache!"

Natürlich liegt so etwas nicht jedem, da mancher nunmal besser mit immer den gleichen Scripts klarkommt und auch viele keine Lust auf Veränderung haben - Beim Ausloggen abends um 23 Uhr -> Stadt im Besitz der eigenen Fraktion; beim Einloggen am nächsten Nachmittag 16 Uhr -> Stadt niedergebrannt und besetzt.  Ich persönlich bin aber eher dem Kampf gegen menschliche Spieler geneigt als dem Abfarmen der gleichen KI-Scripts, egal ob in Daily- oder Instanz-Form.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Bei WAR sollte man sich denken: "Verdammte Ordnungstruppen/Zerstörungstruppen, ihr schlachtet meine Leute ab. Rache!"



ha..hahaha ahahahahahahahahaha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72vFbIxkh1U


----------



## Maiying (17. September 2008)

Hallöchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich habe jahrelang DAOC gespielt habe dann mit WOW angefangen jedoch muss ich sagen das ich da schon sagen musste das ich DAOC obwohl ich es über Jahre spielte nie so langweilig fande wie WOW.

In WOW gibt es nur questen,farmen,ruf farmen,inis abfarmen,ach ja und fang die Fahne <LANGWEILIG>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WOW ist was für Leute mit viel Zeit entweder man ist Schüler oder arbeitslos dann kann man sich in WOW alles farmen was man brauch um imba zu sein direkt  nehme ich vorne weg das soll keine Beleidigung sein jedoch dieser Meinung sind selbst viele WOW Spieler!!!...

In WAR gibt es das was ich super vermisst habe mal wieder richtig geil raiden mega rvr schlachten und reale Gegener keine Mobs die langweilig da stehen und die man bezwingen muss.
Man kann in Dungeon oder questen WAR hat alles was man brauch um Spass an einem Spiel zu haben.WAR wird das Spiel sein was mich die nächsten Jahre begleiten wird in meiner Freizeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS:Jeder sollte das spielen was einem gefällt!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse 
Maiying

Man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (17. September 2008)

Allgemein muss ich sagen, dass alle genau dasselbe gesagt haben als AoC rausgekommen ist... so von wegen "jaaaah scheiß auf World of Warcraft! ich spiel jetzt AoC WoW ist so ausgelutscht!"
Es hat nicht lange gedauert da sind 80% zurück gekommen, ich rechne irgendwie damit das dass mit WAR jetzt nicht VIEL anders sein wird!


----------



## sTereoType (17. September 2008)

Windhawk schrieb:


> Allgemein muss ich sagen, dass alle genau dasselbe gesagt haben als AoC rausgekommen ist... so von wegen "jaaaah scheiß auf World of Warcraft! ich spiel jetzt AoC WoW ist so ausgelutscht!"
> Es hat nicht lange gedauert da sind 80% zurück gekommen, ich rechne irgendwie damit das dass mit WAR jetzt nicht VIEL anders sein wird!


der unterschied zwischen AOC und WAR ist aber das man bei WAR wusste/weiß was man für sein geld bekommt.


----------



## Windhawk (17. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> der unterschied zwischen AOC und WAR ist aber das man bei WAR wusste/weiß was man für sein geld bekommt.


 Das halt ich für reine Spekulation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dass haben sie bei AoC auch gesagt


----------



## Pymonte (17. September 2008)

Das Problem war: AoC war und ist unausgereift, WAR nicht (oder so wie man es auch bei WoW gesehen hat). 

Aber hey, freu dich doch, wenn 'alle' zurück kommen, dann muss sich blizz keine Mühe mehr geben und WoW wird wieder mehr zum Asia Grinder. GZ


----------



## Gocu (17. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Hau ab? ^^
> Lichi und WAR snd zwei verschiedene Baustellen. Ich bleib bei WAR und HdRO. WAR für WAAAAAGH und HdRO für RP. No need for WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau die Meinung habe ich auch und es wird sich auch in nächster Zeit nichts daran ändern^^


----------



## Windhawk (17. September 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> genau die Meinung habe ich auch und es wird sich auch in nächster Zeit nichts daran ändern^^


Ihr werdet den König nie stürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Außerdem habe ich grad WoW Pause für WAR hab nur Zeit für max 2 MMoS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (17. September 2008)

Niemand will WoW stürzen, denn WoW zu stürzen würde ja bedeuten den selben Platz einzunehmen, die selbe Vereinfachung und Verminderung des Spielprinzips mitzumachen und den Bodensatz der Gesellschaft als Comm. zu erhalten. Sry, aber dann soll WoW sich damit rumschlagen, ich bin froh wenn WAR eben WAR bleibt, vor allem da sie eh nicht alles so kaputt machen dürfen wie Blizz, da Mythik nicht Lizenzgeber ist sondern GW. Daher bleibt der Content und das Spiel auch immer korrekt.


----------



## Sempai02 (17. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Niemand will WoW stürzen, denn WoW zu stürzen würde ja bedeuten den selben Platz einzunehmen, die selbe Vereinfachung und Verminderung des Spielprinzips mitzumachen und den Bodensatz der Gesellschaft als Comm. zu erhalten. Sry, aber dann soll WoW sich damit rumschlagen, ich bin froh wenn WAR eben WAR bleibt, vor allem da sie eh nicht alles so kaputt machen dürfen wie Blizz, da Mythik nicht Lizenzgeber ist sondern GW. Daher bleibt der Content und das Spiel auch immer korrekt.



/signed

Das ist wie beim Fußball: Ich bin lieber ein Fan meines kleinen Dorfvereins und sehe ihn niemals ganz oben, wenn dafür die ganzen Mitläufer und pseudo-Fans weiterhin bei Bayern & Co. herumkriechen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latosa (17. September 2008)

war und everqeust2 wow ne habs auch mahl gespielt ist mir zulangweilig


----------



## Immondys (17. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> ich spiele kein wow mehr seit 8monaten.
> 
> ich bin hier, weil ich lust habe mal wieder ein MMO zu spielen. aber weder WAR noch WoW haben mich bisher für sich gewinnen können.
> ich vertete kein spiel, ich versuche nur bei dem krassen fanboy-gehabe hier, auch die andere seite würdig zu vertreten. und so wie der vergleich zwischen WAR und WoW gezogen wurde, war er einfach einseitig. bei WAR ist nicht alles besser und gerade was die langzeitmotivation angeht, sehe ich da noch überhaupt keinen punkt.
> ...



In China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen - interessiert genau so. Sry Kinder, ihr habt Probleme. Vielleicht solltest du statt über derartige Banalitäten zu referieren mal wieder an die Sonne kommen. Und draußen gibt es sicher Leute, zu denen du eine Bindung hast bzw. hattest, bevor du mit dem Endless Gaming angefangen hast. Und statt hier Wochen zu warten hols dir einfach und probiers aus. Für mich hat sich WoW einfach tod gelaufen und ich geh lieber mal raus als dauernd in diesem Scheiss PVE High Content zu versauern. Und da kommt mir eine Runde PVP bei War sicher gelegener als irgendwelcher High End Kram mit 4 Stunden aufenthalt. Nach der Schelte nun der Tip:

Wenn du PVE bisher mochtest bleib bei WoW - da ist es nämlich genial, wenn du mal ne Luftveränderung brauchst probier WAR und zieh dann daraus deine Schlüsse. Weniger Worte sind manchmal mehr.

P.S. Gib Sunblockern eine Chance - geh mal raus


----------



## Spyflander (17. September 2008)

naja ich lass auch mal mein senf ab^^ 
hab mir damals bc geholt und nachdem ich monatelang mc und bwl für t1 bzw t2 durchkämpt habe um dann alles für grüne items wegzuschmeisen, hats mir schon gelangt.... hatte halbes t4 voll und mein char dann an irgend sonen deppen aus österreich für 300 öcken verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wow ist halt klienisch tot... abends um 8 gehts zum raid und alle rattern ihre knöpfe und routinen runter und glotzen nebenbei fern -_-
Das is so dermasen langweilig geworden, das ich beim raid fast eingepennt bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DIe frage ist doch wem das noch spaß macht??? Ich kanns mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen... jedes spiel wird irgendwann langweilig... ich glaub die leute die seit der ersten beta von wow dabei sind kann man an einer hand abzählen!!!!
Naja so langsam kommt ja die neue kiddigeneration um in wow als brutalbashor mitn n811schurke lowis zu ganken!!!
Jedem seins^^ ich spiel war vll 2-3 jahre dann gibts was neues ;D

mfg Spy


----------



## .bLuBba. (17. September 2008)

Hay Leute ich habe die WAR Beta gezockt und muss echt sagen war echt angetan und werde mir es nächste woche 100Pro kaufen....
Ich bin auch eher der PVP Typ und da spricht mich WAR echt mehr an als wow... 
an alle die morgen zocken können gz bei gehts erst nächste woche..
aber ich würde auch sagen das es trozdem ein paar leute geben wird die sich wow nach dem addon einmal anschauen würden.... so wie ich auch ... mich intressiert halt nur mal der DK und alles andere ist ja schon alt... würde gerne mal die beta testen aber habe ja leider kein key..
aber wenn einer von euch eine wow beta kay hat den er ey net mehr braucht wegen WAR dann könnt ihr ihn mir ruig geben =) ganz einfach im wow accmenü deaktiviren =) 

mfg .blubba.

WAR > WOW

my icq 140690452


----------



## Neradox (17. September 2008)

Kein anderes Spiel außer WAR... WoW nervt mich nur noch, ich werde den Wechsel voll und ganz durchziehen!


----------



## Tyrant007 (17. September 2008)

mein Gott - Warcraft war einfach genial... OH EM GEH was - und ich glaube ich spreche für alle Ex oder immernoch WoWler - haben wir für edle Zeiten in diesem Game durchgemacht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab sogar mal meine Tastatur wie im Wahn an der Wand gleich neben mir zu Staub zerbersten sehn, weil mich so'n wirklich ecklich-hässlicher Gnom Schurke zum X-ten Mal gegankt hat. Erhebend son'ne Momente, wenn man zurückblickt xD

Nu ist mal wieder was Neues dran... 'n bissl Homo is nur, dass ich hier in meinem Zweitwohnsitz noch bis zum 13.10.08 hocken  und n 40seitigen Praktikumsbericht tippen muss, bis ich uns (meine Freundin muss natürlich mitzockn - sozusagen als PvP Indikator wenn sie losquieckt, weiss man: _"Showtime"_ xD) WAR endlich holen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

druff je'schissn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein Gott - WAR wird einfach genial... OH EM GEH


----------



## Ares 1887 (17. September 2008)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Wegen einem Key so ein Aufstand machen! Musst du nicht für die Schule lernen? Oh man..... Ohne Worte



Was geht bei dir? Sorry aber ich finde es unter aller Sau einen CD-Key für eine OFFENE Beta bei Ebay reinzustellen,
anstatt diesen einen freund anzubieten, ach ich vergas... WoW Zocker, keine Freunde... Entschuldige!


----------



## lordnight0815 (17. September 2008)

SO ICH SCHREIB MA FETT

ALSO ICH HALTE HIER ECHT MAL JEDEN DER WAS VON MAIN MMO ODER AUSGLEICH BIS ZUM WOWO ADDON FÜR EXTREM GESTÖRT IHR HABT DOCH ECHT KEIN LEBEN.
SPIELT DOCH NUR EINS UND FERTIG ODER KEINS (OK DANN WÄREN WA HIER IM FORUM FALSCH) 
WENN HER NEN PAAR HDRO NUR WEGEN DEM GEILEN RP INHALT SPIELN HALLO SCHONMAL WAS VON OBLIVION GEHÖRT DAS ISDAS MIT GEILSTE RP AUFM MARKT UND HUPS DA BEZHL ICH NUR EINMAL, ABER ICH GLAUBE DAS STÖRT HIER MANCHEIN WENN ER NET MONAT FÜR MONAT BLECHEN DARF.

so jetzt wieder normal und gesittet.

wer mich jetzt beleidigen möchte oder was auch immer immer her damit bin in ignorieren sehr begabt
wenn jemand was konstruktives hat da antworte ich gern druf 

so far  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (17. September 2008)

Ares schrieb:


> Was geht bei dir? Sorry aber ich finde es unter aller Sau einen CD-Key für eine OFFENE Beta bei Ebay reinzustellen,
> anstatt diesen einen freund anzubieten, ach ich vergas... WoW Zocker, keine Freunde... Entschuldige!


Es gibt auch WoW Spieler die high-end content raiden und trotzdem viele Freunde haben gut aussehen und NICHT fett sind....
Immer dieses Klische (schreibt man das so?) denken.... Ich habe BT geraidet also ergo intensiv WoW gespielt war trotzdem Schulsprecher hab genug Freunde und geh Abends weg! Also hör auf alle über einen Kamm zu scheren. Fühle mich nämlich grade selbst beleidigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... 
Tzz! 
hmmz... 
MFG


----------



## Tyrant007 (17. September 2008)

lordnight0815 schrieb:


> WENN HER NEN PAAR HDRO NUR WEGEN DEM GEILEN RP INHALT SPIELN HALLO SCHONMAL WAS VON OBLIVION GEHÖRT DAS ISDAS MIT GEILSTE RP AUFM MARKT UND HUPS DA BEZHL ICH NUR EINMAL



MMORPG = Mass Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game

denke ma da sitzt auch noch n Stück Reiz hinter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (17. September 2008)

Macantosch schrieb:


> Hi Leute mal so frage wird war für euch nur so Lücken Ersatz bis Wotlk oder wollt ihr das intensiv zocken
> 
> ich selber habe daoc und wow gezockt wie blöder
> 
> ...




jop War ist für mich nur lückenfüller. bzw  werde ich auch War weiterspielen aber WoW ist und bleibt mein Hauptspiel sozusagen, auch wenn War bisher sehr viel laune macht.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (17. September 2008)

lordnight0815 schrieb:


> SO ICH SCHREIB MA FETT
> 
> ALSO ICH HALTE HIER ECHT MAL JEDEN DER WAS VON MAIN MMO ODER AUSGLEICH BIS ZUM WOWO ADDON FÜR EXTREM GESTÖRT IHR HABT DOCH ECHT KEIN LEBEN.
> SPIELT DOCH NUR EINS UND FERTIG ODER KEINS (OK DANN WÄREN WA HIER IM FORUM FALSCH)
> ...



ne konstruktive antwort auf sowas wirst du doch nicht wirklich erwarten oder? ich denke nicht das dir jemand rechenschaft schuldig ist was er wann spielt oder irre ich mich? selbst wenn ich AoC, HdRo, WoW und War spielen würde, ginge dich das nichts an. schliesslich ist es nicht dein geld welches ich oder jemand anders dafür monatlich ausgeben und noch ausgeben werden. ;-) und ich arbeite auch meine 8 stunden am tag dafür das ich mir das erlauben kann.
und weiterhin habe ich auch freunde und gehe auch am wochenende abends weg. aber wenn das für dich gestört ist, dann bitte BIN ICH GESTÖRT :-P


----------



## lordnight0815 (17. September 2008)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> ne konstruktive antwort auf sowas wirst du doch nicht wirklich erwarten oder? ich denke nicht das dir jemand rechenschaft schuldig ist was er wann spielt oder irre ich mich? selbst wenn ich AoC, HdRo, WoW und War spielen würde, ginge dich das nichts an. schliesslich ist es nicht dein geld welches ich oder jemand anders dafür monatlich ausgeben und noch ausgeben werden. ;-) und ich arbeite auch meine 8 stunden am tag dafür das ich mir das erlauben kann.
> und weiterhin habe ich auch freunde und gehe auch am wochenende abends weg. aber wenn das für dich gestört ist, dann bitte BIN ICH GESTÖRT :-P




^^ ok kann ich wirklich net erwarten bleibe aber bei meiner meinung

so far  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (17. September 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Niemand will WoW stürzen, denn WoW zu stürzen würde ja bedeuten den selben Platz einzunehmen, die selbe Vereinfachung und Verminderung des Spielprinzips mitzumachen und den Bodensatz der Gesellschaft als Comm. zu erhalten. Sry, aber dann soll WoW sich damit rumschlagen, ich bin froh wenn WAR eben WAR bleibt, vor allem da sie eh nicht alles so kaputt machen dürfen wie Blizz, da Mythik nicht Lizenzgeber ist sondern GW. Daher bleibt der Content und das Spiel auch immer korrekt.




Herrlich.  Wenn man sich den Rest dieses und einiger anderer Threads anschaut, dazu noch das "waaagh"-Gegröhl usw., da traust du dir, was von "Bodensatz" zu schreiben? Glashaus und Steine, sag ich mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terracresta (17. September 2008)

Oblivion und RP? Du scheinst ned wirklich zu begreifen was die Leute mit RP meinen.
RP = Roleplaying = Du spielst die Persönlichkeit deines Chars aus, was natürlich erst in der Kommunikation mit anderen Spielern Sinn macht. 
Oblivion ist ein Singleplayer RPG (RPG =/= RP). Wirst kaum beim Oblivion spielen dasitzen und mit dir selber sprechen (andernfalls wärst reif fürn Psychologen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

HdRO mag ich persönlich aber ned so, ist mir rp-technisch zu sehr in Gut und Böse getrennt. Da spiel ich lieber auf nem UO RP Freeshard (eigene Häuser, Schiffe etc inkl.).

Im Übrigen ist es ein schlechtes Argument gegen WoW, das man bei den Addons wieder leveln und seine Chars neu ausstatten muss, das ist in jedem MMORPG so. Auch WAR wird ned ewig ohne Addons inkls höherem Maxlevel und dazugehöriger Ausrüstung auskommen. Ansonsten hat mich WAR ned wirklich vom Hocker gerissen, weder grafisch noch spielerisch. Selbst die "Sprache" der Orks hab ich scho vor 8 Jahren auf meinem alten UO Freeshard schon so gehabt. Ich frag mich ob einer der Spieler da jetzt für die Orks in WAR zuständig ist. ^^
Ist halt schwer das Rad neu zu erfinden, denn es war bei MMORPGs schon alles mal da.
Vanguard Saga of Heros hat schon mehr Neuerungen (Diplomatiesystem/minispiel und das recht komplexe Craftingsys) als WAR, leider kränkelts an ähnlichen Problemen wie AoC.

Mein Interesse im Moment liegt bei Aion. *ungedultig auf koreanischen Open-Beta-Start wart*


----------



## HGVermillion (17. September 2008)

Sehen wir es doch wie es ist, wenn du PvE magst Spielst du WoW, magst du RP oder Story spiest du HdRO, wenn du PvP magst spielst du WAR, und für gutes aussehen ziehst du dir AoC rein.

Ist doch ganz einfach, und alle Typen von Spielern sind bedient. ^^


----------



## Terracresta (17. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Sehen wir es doch wie es ist, wenn du PvE magst Spielst du WoW, magst du RP oder Story spiest du HdRO, wenn du PvP magst spielst du WAR, und für gutes aussehen ziehst du dir AoC rein.
> 
> Ist doch ganz einfach, und alle Typen von Spielern sind bedient. ^^



Naja, bei AoC gibts auch beim Aussehen genug was mich stört, z.B. sind mir die Hälse der Chars viel zu lang.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## powerplayer1 (18. September 2008)

hiho,

klar ist es hüben wie drüben vom pve her desselbe also wow und war aber wow ist echt nur leutverarscherles. man MUSS süchtler sein um dort irgendwas überhaupt zu reissen..ohne komplett episch biste in wow 0,00. und des schafft eben ein gelegenheitsspieler nicht. vor allem wenn du t6 equipt bist dann kommt addon und alles is crap. des ist in wow ja des fatale. nur leuteverarscherei...sorry aber seht des doch mal ernsthaft!
und im pve immer dieselben bosse und derselbe hype auf items...ohne super items kannste in wow sterben bzw brauchste nich spielen. um spass gehts doch lange nicht mehr. und des pvp is superunfair. (der abhärtung zu verdanken)

klar wird es bei war nicht anders sein...es kommen addons usw..ABER die bg´s sind immer unterschiedlich und blaue items bekommste sehr schnell und leicht. also sehr geeignet für gelegenheitsspieler und man eqippt sich sehr leicht super.
und des ist der klare vorteil den war gegenüber wow hat. in paar jahren wird wow die vormachtstellung verliern..so oder so. es kommen viel zuviel gute mmo auf den markt.

ich war süchtler bei wow und kann aus erfahrung sprechen. war 70stunden die woche online....wenn addon rauskommt sind alle chars crap. und für so nen sch*** hab ich mei lebenszeit geopfert.
NIE MEHR!lasst euch von blizzard net so verarschen... es lohnt sich nich...

da lob ich mir war...da zock ich ne runde, statte mich super aus und kann es mir mal leisten paar tage nimmer zu zocken.

grüße


----------



## creep (18. September 2008)

powerplayer1 schrieb:


> ich war süchtler bei wow und kann aus erfahrung sprechen. war 70stunden die woche online....wenn addon rauskommt sind alle chars crap. und für so nen sch*** hab ich mei lebenszeit geopfert.
> NIE MEHR!lasst euch von blizzard net so verarschen... es lohnt sich nich...



man munkelt, das man items auch in wow als mittel zum zweck sehen kann. z.b. um in raids herausforderungen besser meistern zu können....und dann freut man sich beim nächsten addon auch mehr über die neuen herausforderungen und der item-reset juckt einen nicht mehr. wer sich von item-geilheit blenden und sich dadurch das spiel drumherum versauen lässt, ist selber schuld


----------



## DeBudi (18. September 2008)

lordnight0815 schrieb:


> WENN HER NEN PAAR HDRO NUR WEGEN DEM GEILEN RP INHALT SPIELN HALLO SCHONMAL WAS VON OBLIVION GEHÖRT DAS ISDAS MIT GEILSTE RP AUFM MARKT UND HUPS DA BEZHL ICH NUR EINMAL, ABER ICH GLAUBE DAS STÖRT HIER MANCHEIN WENN ER NET MONAT FÜR MONAT BLECHEN DARF.




Hallo! Wie bist den du drauf?

Ich denke mal, dass hinter dem Rollenspiel von HdRO der Reiz liegt, es mit anderen Leuten zu machen. Und falls du es nicht weisst, ist HdRO eines der wenigen Spiele in dem Sektor, bei dem man die Möglichkeit hat, einen einmaligen Betrag zu zahlen, um unbegrenzt zu spielen.

Gruss DeBudi

P.S. Mit Satzzeichen kann man deinen Wutausbrüchen besser folgen!


----------



## Terratec (18. September 2008)

powerplayer1 schrieb:


> ....


Ich verstehe dass dich das nervt, aber auch ich habe nicht viel gespielt, aber habe es geschafft mir ohne S2 zu farmen, geschweige denn PvE Gear zu besitzen, eine 1725ger Wertung zu erspielen.
Trotzdem ödet mich das Spiel mitlerweile nur noch an [-> BTT:] , weßhalb ich auch auf Warhammer dauerhaft umsteigen werden. Vom WotLK erhoffe ich mir nichts neues und alles was ich bisher gesehen habe bestätigt mich darin nur. Wem das Prinzip von WoW gefällt, dem sei es gegönnt, aber ich sehne mich einfach nach etwas Neuem.


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

creep123 schrieb:


> man munkelt, das man items auch in wow als mittel zum zweck sehen kann. z.b. um in raids herausforderungen besser meistern zu können....und dann freut man sich beim nächsten addon auch mehr über die neuen herausforderungen und der item-reset juckt einen nicht mehr. wer sich von item-geilheit blenden und sich dadurch das spiel drumherum versauen lässt, ist selber schuld



Nein, dein Vorposter spricht vom Zeitaufwand, und er hat sowas von Recht!

Jeder der RL hat, nen Job und ne Frau kann das bestätigen...

Man fängt an, investiert VIEL Zeit..sehr viel Zeit ..UM..in eine gute Gilde zu kommen in der an die 80 LvL 70Chars sind, den Low Gilde> Kein Endcontent!

Wenn man nicht das Pech hat einen DD zu spielen oO..kann man als Tank oder Heal mit und dann muss man in 25er Raids wieder extremes Würfelglück haben, 
das bedeutet man MUSS x mal reinlatschen um evtl. 1 Item zu bekommen, das die selben Werte hat wie ein LvL 72 Item später haben wird in LK!

Sowas hört mit WAR auf und ich hör WoW auf wie so viele! PvP war eh schon immer lustiger als 10h Tank im /2er Channel suchen!

Vorallem auf Rajaxx, dem Deppenrealm! Wenn man es nur vorher weiß!

naja, also ich freu mich auf meinen Goblin Schami und auf viele Schlachten mit euch!

WAR ftw...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dass dich das nervt, aber auch ich habe nicht viel gespielt, aber habe es geschafft mir ohne S2 zu farmen, geschweige denn PvE Gear zu besitzen, eine 1725ger Wertung zu erspielen.m.



Entweder Druide, 4 Uhr morgens mit 2 Leech Teams oder einfach nur Nerds als Gegner!

Ab 1500 schon gehts los mit den Full S3 Ebay Chars oder die die einfach Teamsrunterspielen und neu hochspielen!

Wenn du es so geschafft hast, bitte sag mir wie ohne S2, Resi und 11k Life ;-) und sag bloß ned Skill..das gibts bei WoW scho lang nicht mehr!


----------



## sybarith (18. September 2008)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Selbst die "Sprache" der Orks hab ich scho vor 8 Jahren auf meinem alten UO Freeshard schon so gehabt. Ich frag mich ob einer der Spieler da jetzt für die Orks in WAR zuständig ist. ^^



dir ist aber klar das diese orksprache von Games Workshop kommt und somit schon über 20 jahre existiert? es ist also logisch das diese eigenart bei den orks auch ins MMO übernommen wird.


----------



## Door81 (18. September 2008)

(DK)Starfire schrieb:


> Ich werde WAR auch nicht als Zwischenlösung nehmen.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




seh ich zu 100% genauso. die wotlk-beta sieht auf jeden fall sehr vielversprechend aus, wenns nur bissl lagfreier wär aufm server^^ dass wotlk in gewisser weise zumind. vom dungeondesign und der landschaft wieder an das "classic"-wow (naja azeroth is halt azeroth^^) anschliesst ist für mich die größte freude und macht das meiner meinung nach viel schwächere bc (in allen belangen, bis auf heroics, die einzig gute verbesserung in bc) in den meisten punkten vergessen. ich freu mich drauf, und war hat sichs leider mit den sachen die sie im laufe der beta rausgenommen haben(zb nur noch 2 raidbare hauptstädte), zumal ich auch sowieso sehr gern pve in form von lvln und raids betreibe nochmal zusätzlich uninteressanter. 

lotro mit besserem kampfsystem und aoc mit vorhandenem endgame hätten bei mir größere chancen gehabt als war um ehrlich zu sein, beides gezockt (nicht als wow-ersatz, sondern ums zustätzlich gelgentlich zu spielen) beides nach 35 bzw. bei aoc 50 lvl enttäuscht weggelegt.


----------



## creep (18. September 2008)

Nigrutin schrieb:


> Nein, dein Vorposter spricht vom Zeitaufwand, und er hat sowas von Recht!
> 
> Jeder der RL hat, nen Job und ne Frau kann das bestätigen...
> 
> ...




rl => check

job => check

frau => check

ständer => check

ach damn....falscher film -.-

mhm....ne gilde mit 80 aktiven lvl 70 chars......das sind aber nicht alles raidmember, oder ? selbst mit rotation wird das bisschen eng mit 25 raidplätzen.

was viele immer vergessen...ein spiel gibt einem immer nur den rahmen....was man selber daraus macht ist wichtig.

es gibt z.b. casual gilden, die vom tempo her mit dem addon meist irgendwo in der gerade schwierigsten instanz stecken, die einen recht großen pool an membern haben, eben weil es viele mit familie, nachtschicht und und und gibt...und wo man, wenn man will, auch mal über viele wochen hin weg nur 1-2 mal die woche raided....oder auch mal ne woche gar nicht...je nach zeit halt. das tempo ist mit sicherheit nicht das schnellste...aber es ist so eben auch nicht zeitaufwendiger, als andere hobbies. man selber sollte bestimmen, wie man das spiel spielt. (wobei ich zugeben muss....so kleine server wie rajaxx sind schon sehr bitter....ein freund ist auf dem server....da könnte man locker einige server mal zusammenlegen^^)

aber das ist hier nicht das thema....

für mich war die beta nichts, auch wenn das spiel sicherlich sehr viel potential hat und gerade durch das rvr in eine bresche springt, wo wow komplett versagt. nur war das gefühl im pvp beim spielen selber noch falsch, nicht überzeugend, daher bleibt war erstmal nur unter beobachtung, wotlk ist schon vorbestellt und zumindest aufs chillige questen mit meiner lady freu ich mich schon sehr


----------



## Terratec (18. September 2008)

Nigrutin schrieb:


> Entweder Druide, 4 Uhr morgens mit 2 Leech Teams oder einfach nur Nerds als Gegner!
> 
> Ab 1500 schon gehts los mit den Full S3 Ebay Chars oder die die einfach Teamsrunterspielen und neu hochspielen!
> 
> Wenn du es so geschafft hast, bitte sag mir wie ohne S2, Resi und 11k Life ;-) und sag bloß ned Skill..das gibts bei WoW scho lang nicht mehr!


Falsch
Falsch
Falsch
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Terratex
Wenn dus mir sonst nicht glaubst. Habe aber mitlerweile S2 voll, da es dann doch etwas schwierig wird..^^


----------



## Shakle (18. September 2008)

Hallo und Zeitmaschine an:

18. September 2011: Ersetze in den Posts WOW durch WAR und WAR durch das neue, dann erscheinende MMORPG und man muss diesen thread einfach mit copy/paste in das neue Thema kopieren und wir brauchen dann alle gar nichts mehr schreiben.

Der Weg ist immer das Ziel...und "Jedem Anfang wohnt ein Zauber inne." 

Viel Spass, was immer ihr auch spielen wollt...

Shakle


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

creep123 schrieb:


> rl => check
> 
> job => check
> 
> ...



Hehe, jo ich kann auch nur erzählen wie es bei mir war und aufm Server so abging. 
Kann gut sein wie du beschreibst dass es woanders besser geht, das freut mich zu hören, sollte ja auch kein anprangern sein.
Mir persönlich gings auf Rajaxx aufm Sack, es war einfach zu viel.

Viel Spaß in Lich King  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Terratec schrieb:


> Falsch
> Falsch
> Falsch
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Terratex
> Wenn dus mir sonst nicht glaubst. Habe aber mitlerweile S2 voll, da es dann doch etwas schwierig wird..^^



Na dann Glückwunsch, ned schlecht. Bei uns aufm Realm hab ich sowas nie gesehen^^

Schönen Abend noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


EDIT: Im anderen Bereich schreibt keiner zurück!

mein Kumpel und ich fangen Morgen an zu spielen.

Ich will einen Goblin Shami nehmen und er einen mächtigen Krieger also den Chosen!

Meine Frage: Ist das im RvR und Questen ne gute Kombo?

Wollen uns natürlich ein bisschen abstimmen.

Hätt noch ne Frage, hat der Shami sowas wie HoTs?

Danke =)


----------



## Grokid (18. September 2008)

Habe mich eigentlich wegen dem Serverdown von Erengrad registriert, aber wo ich grad nichts zu tun habe...

Ich finde diese Kriege Spiel "X" gegen Spiel "Y" immer etwas unerklärlich. Ist ja wie früher, als man sich wegen der Lieblingsband den Schädel eingeschlagen hat.

Mag doch jeder spielen, was er mag und gut ist.
Ich persönlich verabscheue WoW - habe es ein Jahr gespielt und immer auf das Spiel gewartet. Für mich eine ewige Vorbereitung. Außerdem fand ich es sehr schade, dass die Worcraft-Lore, welche eigentlich echt beeindruckend war, so sehr zerstört wurde.

Aber wie auch immer: Jeder wie er lustig ist.


----------



## creep (18. September 2008)

Grokid schrieb:


> Habe mich eigentlich wegen dem Serverdown von Erengrad registriert, aber wo ich grad nichts zu tun habe...
> 
> Ich finde diese Kriege Spiel "X" gegen Spiel "Y" immer etwas unerklärlich. Ist ja wie früher, als man sich wegen der Lieblingsband den Schädel eingeschlagen hat.
> 
> ...



verabscheuen ist aber auch irgendwie sehr hart, wenn man über ein spiel spricht, oder ?^^

das schöne ist ja, das so langsam für jeden geschmack irgendein mmo draussen ist. wenn sie sich jetzt noch gegenseitig so puschen, um noch besser zu werden und gemachte fehler in zukunft zu minimieren, dann haben alle spieler, egal welches game, sogar was davon


----------



## estafador (18. September 2008)

Also ich bin auch bei der Beta von WOTLK dabei. Muss sagen ist was feines. Nur habe ich selber WOW seid 2005 gespielt und langsam ist es immer das selbe. Selsbt in WOTLK! Viele Sachen die einfach nur aus BC übernommen wurden. Die neue Klasse ist zwar nett aber auch die ist bis lvl 80 und dann? WAR ist etwas ganz neues. Neue Quest neues Spiel Unbekannte Inhalte. Ich selber werde mir WOTLK nicht kaufen und meine beiden WOW Accounts still legen. Und an diejenigen die WOW immer als Kiddyspiel betrachten den sag ich nur jedes MMORPG welches ab 12 ist ist nen Kiddyspiel. Ich für meinen Teil habe genug Alte Hasen in WOW und anderen Games getroffen. Und ich denke WAR wird auch was für Langzeit sein, da in Zukunft addons und dergleichen geplant sind und die Welt stetig wachsen soll.


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

estafador schrieb:


> Und an diejenigen die WOW immer als Kiddyspiel betrachten den sag ich nur jedes MMORPG welches ab 12 ist ist nen Kiddyspiel.



Stimmt vollkommen, die ersten Nisten sich hier im Forum ein, schon paar mal gelesen heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Leute was is los?  Schami & Chosen ne gute RvR/LvL Kombo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..einer muss das doch wissen^^*


----------

